# Raideliikenne > Metrot >  Helsingin metron "esihistoriasta"

## R.Silfverberg

Olen keskustellut pääasiassa Antero Alkun ja Mikko Laaksosen kanssa Helsingin metrosta, sen tarkoituksenmukaisuudesta, ja  miten se olisi pitänyt toteuttaa, jos ei nykyinen toteuttamistapa ole paras mahdollinen sekä liikennöintiä että laajentamista ajatellen. 

Siinä sivussa on noussut esiin metron "esihistoria", eli millaisia metroja/pikaraititeitä/esikaupunkiratoja suunniteltiin, mutta ei rakennettu  Helsinkiin ennen nykyisen metron rakentamista. 

Sen tiedämme että 1950-luvulla Helsingin kaupunki nimitti toimi "esikaupunkiliikennetoimikunnan" jonka nimi vaihtui 1960-luvulla "metrotoimikunnaksi". Toimikunnan johtaja Castrén:in johdolla suunniteltiin nykyistä metroa paljon kevyempää, raitiotiemäistä, mutta keskustassa silti maanalaista, mutta tiheämpää metroverkkoa Helsinkiin. Tiedämme myös, että eri syiden vuoksi 1960-luvun lopulla Castrén ja hänen suunnitelmat hyllytettiin, ja suunniteltiin nykyinen keskustassa syvällä maan pinnan alla kulkeva rautatiemäinen raskasmetro. 

Lisäksi minä ainakin tiedän, että seuraavat "Castrénin metron" edellyttämät rakennustyöt toteutettiin "esihistoriallisena aikana":
Kulosaaren sillalla, joka valmistui 1955, oli  keskikaistojen välillä tilavaraus metroa varten. Se poistettiin 1970-luvulla ja kaistoista tehtiin bussikaistoja varten lisää ajoratoja.HKL tilasi 1950-luvulla 4-akselisia raitiovaunuja, joiden ominaisuuksiin kuului multippeliajomahdollisuus, ja olivat muutenkin kookkaammat kuin siihenastiset vaunut, eli olisivat ainakin ositttain voineet toimia "metrovaunuina"HKL rakensi uudelleen raitiotien Kuusitiestä Ruskeasuolle, omalle ratapenkalleen Mannerheimintien viereen, ja tarkoituksena oli ajaa uusilla vaunuilla ns Runkolinjaa, johon järjestettiin syöttöliikenne busseilla Haagoista, Pitäjänmäeltä ja Kannelmäestä. Kokeilu, joka kesti vuodet 1955-58 epäonnistui, koska uusia vaunuja ei ollut tarpeeksi, ja suoriin bussilinjoihin tottueet matkustajat vaativat kaupunkia palauttamaan suorat bussilinjat. Mitään sellaista vaihtoehtoa kuin raitiotien jatkamisesta Haagoihin ei kysyttu eikä tarjottu, koska tyytymättömyys runkolinjaan oli tyrmäävä. Matkustajat pyysivät yksityistä liikennöitsijää Suomen turistiautoa liikennöimään busseilla, ja kun liikenne alkoi uudestaan, lopetti kaupunki syöttöbussien ajo, ja Runkolinjasta tuli raitiolinja 10, jota ei tosin koskaan jatkettu, vaan sen reitti siirrettiin 1990-luvulla Pikku-Huopalahteen.Munkkivuoren ostoskeskukseen rakennettiin maanalaisia tiloja tulevaa metroasemaa vartenPohjois-Haagassa ja Kannelmäessä varattiin maastokäytäviä metroa varten, ja ne ovat yhä käytössä kevyen liikenteen väylinä.Pihlajamäen ostoskeskuksen yläpuolelle varattiin tilaa sillan päälle rakennettavaa metroasemaa varten.Asematunnelia ja makkarataloa rakennettaessa louhittiin nykyistä Rautatientorin metroaseman laitureita ylemmäksi maanalainen luola laitureita varten, toimivat nyt kuntosalina tms.Kontulaan varatttiin yhden kerrostaloyhtiön eteen paikka metron kääntösilmukalle. Toimii nykyisin parkkipaikkana.
Seuraavat eivät liity varsinaisen metron esihistoriaan, mutta ovat raitiovaunutunnelihankesuunnitelmia/ehdotuksia joita ei koskaan toteutettu:1930-luvulla, Olympiastadionin rakentamisen aikoihin suunniteltiin Helsinginkadulle raitiovaunutunneli joka alittaisi MannerheimintienVälirauhan aikana suunniteltiin raitiotietunneli Kallion alta. Tarkoituksena oli toimia myös väestösuojana.1970-80-luvulla jotkut kaupunginvaltuutetut ehdottivat Suomenlinnan lauttaliikenteen korvaamista tunnelilla Kaivopuiston ja Suomenlinnan välillä, ja tunnelissa liikennöitäisiin raitiovaunuilla
Jos te tiedätte muita suunniteltuja tai jopa arkeologisia kohteita, Helsingin seudulla, jotka jotenkin liittyvät metron esihistoriaan tai haudattuihin raitiotiehankkeisiin, niin lisätkää ihmeessä listaan. Myös muiden Suomen kaupunkien (Turku, Tampere, Viipuri....), ratikka-/taajamaraideliikennehankkeita jotka on haudattu, jos on tiedossa. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Turun ja Tampereen toteutumattomista suunnitelmista on asiaa tässä ketjussa, johon voisi vastata: http://jlf.fi/f29/179-joukkoliikenne...ja-tutkimusta/

Rainerin listaan kommentoisin että Helsingissä on ainakin kolmenlaisia "metron" "arkeologisia" jäänteitä.
Varsinaista metrosuunnitelmaa edeltäneitä pikaraitiotielinjoja (kuten Ruskeasuon linja)"Castrenin metron" jäänteitä kuten Munkkivuoren ja Asematunnelin metroasemat sekä Pihlajamäen ja Kontulan varaukset.Nykyisen metron laajennussuunnitelmia varten tehtyjä ratkaisuita kuten Kampin metroaseman "kääntöraiteet" (eli Töölön metron alkupää Hesperiankadulle asti, Kampin II metroasema ja Hakaniemen II metroasema) sekä sitä varten tehtyjä tilavarauksia (esimeriksi Kivenlahden metroaseman varaukset).Historiastakin olisi mukava kuulla lisää. Muistaakseni Herrasen historiikki on varsin ylimalkainen metron esihistoriasta. Kertokoon joku paremmin tietävä lisää.

----------


## JE

Raitio-lehden metron juhlanumero parin vuoden takaa on ainakin melko kattava karttojen suhteen, useita eri pikaraitiotie-, kevytmetro- ja raskasmetrosuunnitelmia on esitelty.

Runkolinjan epäonnistumisesta: keskeisin syy ongelmiin oli ehdottomasti muiden raitiolinjojen aiheuttama "häiriö". Kymppi joutui Kuusitielle asti jakamaan väylän muiden linjojen kanssa, ja jos ei nelosella, ainakin linjoilla 3 ja 12 kaksiakselista kalustoa oli melkoisesti - eli raitioliikenteen huippunopeudeksi saatiin 35-40 km/h korkeintaan. Radan loppuosa Kuusitieltä Ruskeasuolle oli luonnollisesti täysin toimiva. Ero muuhun reittiin oli siinä määrin selvä että antoi matkustajille hyvin aihetta vinoiluun. Ruuhkissa tosin myös runkolinjalla oli kaksiakselisia. Jos runkolinjakokeilu olisi kestänyt niin pitkään, että vaunut 1-30 ja teliperävaunut olisi saatu käyttöön, ja linjasta 12 olisi ehditty luopua, linja olisi toiminut paremmin.

Muiden kaupunkien raideliikennehankkeista:
Raitiotie on siis ollut toteutuneiden lisäksi suunnitteilla aikoinaan ainakin Tampereella, Lahdessa ja Riihimäellä Suomen raitiotieseuran nettisivujen mukaan. Nyttemmin duoraitiotietä on alustavasti visioitu myös eräissä muissa kaupungeissa, jonka lisäksi tulevat pääkaupunkiseudun pikaraitiotiehankkeet. Suomen rautateiden sähköistystä on suunniteltu huomattavasti aiemminkin kuin 1960-luvulta lähtien - 1930-luvulla sähköistys oli tarkoitus aloittaa Kannakselta. Jos ne suunnitelmat olisivat ehtineet toteutua, Viipurissa olisi saattanut jonkun vuoden ehtiä toimia sähköistä paikallisjunaliikennettä. Tai sitten ei.

----------


## Rattivaunu

Tuossa mainittiin Kampin kääntöraidekin. Tietääkseni se Kampin "pitkäkin kääntö" ulottuu sittenkin vain Mechelininkadun ja Hietaniemenkadun risteyksen alle - ei sen pidemmälle kuitenkaan.

----------


## Albert

> Historiastakin olisi mukava kuulla lisää. Muistaakseni Herrasen historiikki on varsin ylimalkainen metron esihistoriasta. Kertokoon joku paremmin tietävä lisää.


"Kaikki" Helsingin metron esihistoriasta löytyy kirjallisessa muodossa _Helsingin pitäjä 2001_-kirjasta, jossa on
Jussi Iltasen tutkimus: Minne metro kuljettaa? Vuosisata metrosuunnitelmia Suur-Helsingissä

----------


## Rattivaunu

Yksi laajennukseen liittyvä järjestely sijaitsee Sörnäisten ja Kalasataman välillä kohdassa, jossa ratalinja tulee ulos tunnelista. Paikalla on eritasoliittymän aihio. Siksi kaupunkiin ja kaupugista ulos johtavat raiteet sijaitsevat selvästi eri korkeuksilla. On varauduttu, että Itämetrosta olisi erkanemismahdollisuus suoraan Pasilan suuntaan.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> sekä sitä varten tehtyjä tilavarauksia (esimeriksi Kivenlahden metroaseman varaukset).


Osaatko sanoa missäpäin Kivenlahtea on/oli varaus metroasemalle?




> Historiastakin olisi mukava kuulla lisää. Muistaakseni Herrasen historiikki on varsin ylimalkainen metron esihistoriasta. Kertokoon joku paremmin tietävä lisää.


Tarkoitatko Helsingin kaupungin historiikkia?

Olen kahlannut myös Vantaan ja Espoon historiikkejä, ja varsinkin Vantaan historiikissa on paljon Martinlaakson radan rakentamisesta, ja miksi tehtiin päätös rakentaa rautatie metron sijaan. Siinä lukee mm että Vantaa suunnitteli alunperin Myyrmäen ja Louhelan asemat maanalaiseki, mutta VR vastusti sitä.

Espoon historiikistä ei löydy juuri mitään, vain että päätökset olivat joka kerta kielteiset. Siinä haastatellaan politikkoja ja johtavia virkamiehiä heidän metrokannastaan. Tietoa Espoon metropäätösten taustoista löytyy enemmän naapurikaupunkien historiikeistä. 

Sensijaan Espoon kotiseutuoppikirja 1960-luvulta kuvaa metrosuunnitelmia suorastaan toiveikkaasti, ja ottaa jopa kantaa rakennustapoihin, eli esittää että savimaan kohdalla metro pitäisi rakentaa maanpäällisenä, mutta että kallioiden kohdalla maanalainenkin käy. Kyseinen kotiseutuoppikirja esittelee myös "pikaraitiotien" erääksi vaihtoehdoksi. Sen toteutustapa olisi hieman omalaatuinen: Moottoritietä pitkin omilla kaistoillaan ja kiskoilla kulkevat bussit, joita automatiikka ohjaa. 

Asuin itse 1960-luvulla pikkupoikana Tapiolassa ja siihen aikaan pidettiin selvänä että metro tulee sinne. Ilmasto muuttui kielteiseksi vasta joskus 1970-luvulla, kun Helsingin metron rakentaminen viivästyi, ja taloudelliset suhdanteet olivat öljykriisin jälkeen heikot, ja pk-seudun kaupunkeja yhdistävästä seutukunta-väliporrashanke kariutui.  Metrokielteisyyteen siihen aikaan vaikuttivat myös riidat Helsingin kanssa sen Leppävaarassa omistamisen maiden rakennusluvista, sekä Helsingin aikaisemmat vaatimukset liittää osia Espoosta itselleen.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Asuin itse 1960-luvulla pikkupoikana Tapiolassa ja siihen aikaan pidettiin selvänä että metro tulee sinne. Ilmasto muuttui kielteiseksi vasta joskus 1970-luvulla, kun Helsingin metron rakentaminen viivästyi, ja taloudelliset suhdanteet olivat öljykriisin jälkeen heikot, ja pk-seudun kaupunkeja yhdistävästä seutukunta-väliporrashanke kariutui.


Tiedä vaikka "metro" olisi Espooseen silloin tullutkin, jos se olisi toteutettu Castrénin alkuperäisten suunnitelmien mukaan paljon halvemmalla pikaratikkana...   :Wink:  

Antero

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

> Osaatko sanoa missäpäin Kivenlahtea on/oli varaus metroasemalle?


Ainakin Ala-Kivenlahdessa Merenkäynti - nimisen raitin päässä on alue, jossa selvästi näkyy metron aluevaraus. Epäilen, että opaskartassa se näkyy Meriusvan koulun ja rakennetun korttelin välissä viheralueena. Metro tulisi kalliotunnelista esiin Aallontaite - nimisen polun alapuolella.

Kartan saa näkyviin: http://kartat.espoo.fi/internetwebmap/

Kiinnitin asiaan huomiota Kivenlahdessa käydessäni viime vuonna.




> Tarkoitatko Helsingin kaupungin historiikkia?


Tarkoitan Timo Herrasen teosta "Hevosomnibusseista metroon" (1988) joka on Helsingin joukkoliikenteen historiikki (jos lähdetiedossa virhe, korjatkooon paremmin tietävä).

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Ainakin Ala-Kivenlahdessa Merenkäynti - nimisen raitin päässä on alue, jossa selvästi näkyy metron aluevaraus. Epäilen, että opaskartassa se näkyy Meriusvan koulun ja rakennetun korttelin välissä viheralueena. Metro tulisi kalliotunnelista esiin Aallontaite - nimisen polun alapuolella.


Hyvä! Pitää joku kerta käydä katsomassa.

----------


## tkp

> Yksi laajennukseen liittyvä järjestely sijaitsee Sörnäisten ja Kalasataman välillä kohdassa, jossa ratalinja tulee ulos tunnelista. Paikalla on eritasoliittymän aihio.


Muistanko aivan väärin mutta tässä oli vaihteetkin valmiina laajennusta varten?...

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Alunperin kirjoittanut Rattivaunu
> 
> Yksi laajennukseen liittyvä järjestely sijaitsee Sörnäisten ja Kalasataman välillä kohdassa, jossa ratalinja tulee ulos tunnelista. Paikalla on eritasoliittymän aihio.
> 
> 
> Muistanko aivan väärin mutta tässä oli vaihteetkin valmiina laajennusta varten?...


Ainakin tilaa vaihteelle löytyy. Itse vaihteita ei taida olla.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Muistanko aivan väärin mutta tässä oli vaihteetkin valmiina laajennusta varten?...


Ei ole ollut vaihteita Sörkän haarassa ainakaan sinä aikana kun itse olen matkustanut. Turha on vaihteita laittaa siihen seisomaan, sillä vaihteen asennus on suunnilleen yhden yön juttu, mitä tunnelin poraaminen ei ihan ole.

Antero

----------


## Albert

> Muistanko aivan väärin mutta tässä oli vaihteetkin valmiina laajennusta varten?...


Oman muistini tueksi luin Raitio-lehteä 3 - 1983, jossa kirjoitetaan:
24.9.1983 Metroradalla tehtiin ratatöitä. Eteläiseltä raiteelta poistettiin tunnelin suulta "ei minnekään" johtava vaihde ja radanpätkä jne...
Eli vaide ja ratapätkä oli. Mutta miksi? Muistikuvani, että radanpätkällä seisoi joskus ratakuorma-auto liikenteen ollessa käynnissä saattaa olla väärä.
Pohjoisella raiteella ei ole ollut vaihdetta.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Oman muistini tueksi luin Raitio-lehteä 3 - 1983, jossa kirjoitetaan:
> 24.9.1983 Metroradalla tehtiin ratatöitä. Eteläiseltä raiteelta poistettiin tunnelin suulta "ei minnekään" johtava vaihde ja radanpätkä jne...
> Eli vaide ja ratapätkä oli. Mutta miksi? Muistikuvani, että radanpätkällä seisoi joskus ratakuorma-auto liikenteen ollessa käynnissä saattaa olla väärä.
> Pohjoisella raiteella ei ole ollut vaihdetta.


Kiintoisa havainto. Ajankohta huomioon ottaen voisi arvella, että moinen pätkä on liittynyt radan rakentamiseen ja ehkä alkuaikojen muuhun virittelyyn. Yllättävää minusta on, että sivuraide on ollut eteläisellä raitella, koska mahdollisen linjaraiteenhan tulee ylittää pohjoinen raide. Vai onkos se nyt niin, että vaihteen paikka on niin, että pohjoinen raide on jo tunnelissa siinä kohdalla? Jos metron päätyseinän ikkunoissa ei olisi teippejä kuten alun perin ei pitänyt olla, voisi katsella maisemia. Nyt ei voi...

Antero

----------


## Albert

Kuva vaihteenpoistopäivältä, aidan takaa, mutta korkeuserot näkyvät.
Kauhakuormaaja on poistetun vaihteen kohdalla. Sivuraide meni "lipan alle" kuvan keskellä olevan aidan suuntaan.
Ratatyökone on VR:n Ttk-Rto 47.

----------


## Markku K

Tämmöinen lähihistoria on mielenkiintoista.
Itse olen nähnyt vuoden 1978 rakenteilla olleen Hakan asetinlaitteen valokuvista, että raiteella 1 (itään, eteläinen) on ollut vaihde. Kävin tunnelin suulla viime syksynä, ja totesin tuon tunnelinpätkän olevan 70m päättyen kallioseinään. Maapohja on pelkkää sepeliä, ei viitettäkään kiskoista tms.

Jututin ratamestaria tänään aiheesta, ja hän kertoi seuraavaa:

Vaihde A6 purettiin tuosta paikasta liikenteen jo alettua 1983, (kuten Albert kertoo). Erityistä syytä pistoraiteen rakentamiseen ei ole tiedossa, mutta joku oli kaiketi suunnitellut jatkoja Vallilan suuntaan. Vaihteen jälkeen oli n.100m rataa 3 promillen nousulla viettäen tunnelin pohjalle. Radan rakentamisen aikana paikkaa käytettiin säilytysraiteena vaunuille ja työkoneille. Virtakiskoa ei raiteelle rakennettu, vaikka pieni erotinkytkin tunnelin seinästä vielä löytyykin. Jatkuva kääntölaitteen kunnossapitotyö johti siihen, että vaihde ja rata purettiin tarpeettomana. Vaihde on edelleen tallessa metrovarikolla.  :Rolling Eyes:  
Nyt pistoraiteelle olisi kuulemma jälleen tarvetta säilytysraiteen muodossa... oivoi.   :Sad:  

Yllätystieto: myös 2-raiteella oli vaihde tuossa tunnelin suulla. Ratamestari muistaa tuon vaihteeen B6 ikimuistoisesti. Hän oli nimittäin itse vuona 1976 nuorena ratamiehenä saanut tehtäväkseen rakentaa vaihteen "omin käsin". Kun tuli valmista, metrotoimisto ilmoitti että vaihde täytyy purkaa. Näin tehtiin. Syytä ei koskaan kerrottu.

----------


## juhanahi

Tuosta lyhyestä tunnelinpätkästä löytyy nyt kuva Seisakkeelta: http://www.seisake.net/kuva.php?id=1028

----------


## Saaresi

> Yllättävää minusta on, että sivuraide on ollut eteläisellä raitella, koska mahdollisen linjaraiteenhan tulee ylittää pohjoinen raide. Vai onkos se nyt niin, että vaihteen paikka on niin, että pohjoinen raide on jo tunnelissa siinä kohdalla? Jos metron päätyseinän ikkunoissa ei olisi teippejä kuten alun perin ei pitänyt olla, voisi katsella maisemia.


Onhan noita kuvia tuostakin vaihteesta ja ratapätkästä olemassa, mm. ohjaamokuva kun ajetaan ykköspuolta länteen tuossa kohti (vääränraiteenajo).

----------


## Markku K

> Onhan noita kuvia tuostakin vaihteesta ja ratapätkästä olemassa...


Voisitko vaikka lähettää minulle tai mikä parempi, laittaa nettiin näytille. Kiitos.  :Smile:

----------


## Move on

> Ajankohta huomioon ottaen voisi arvella, että moinen pätkä on liittynyt radan rakentamiseen ja ehkä alkuaikojen muuhun virittelyyn.



Minä olen käyttänyt metroa sen alusta lähtien ja muistan tuon sivuraiteen hyvin. Ratakuorma-autonkin näin kerran seisovan raiteella.

Olen ihmetellyt, miksi metrolinjaa ei ole jatkettu tuosta liittymästä Pasilaan ja edelleen Espoon suuntaan. Monien muiden tavoin kävin vuosia pääradan suunnalta työssä Itä-Helsingissä, jolloin ylimääräinen kierto keskustan kautta tuntui turhalta, kun Pasilan kautta olisi päässyt oikaisemaan. Linjaus lienee joskus ollut suunnitelmissa, mistä liittymäkin on todisteena, mutta miksi se on unohdettu?

Alkuvuosina metrovaunujen ohjaamopäiden ikkunoissa ei ollut teippejä, vaan rullaverhot ja joskus kuljettajat jättivät niitä hieman auki, jolloin ikkunasta avautui vähän kuljettajan näkymää matkustajillekin. Harmi, että ikkunat sittemmin teipattiin.

----------


## vristo

> Alkuvuosina metrovaunujen ohjaamopäiden ikkunoissa ei ollut teippejä, vaan rullaverhot ja joskus kuljettajat jättivät niitä hieman auki, jolloin ikkunasta avautui vähän kuljettajan näkymää matkustajillekin. Harmi, että ikkunat sittemmin teipattiin.


Matkustajat pitänevät tätä kenties turhanpäiväisenä kiusantekona tai kuljettajien eristäytymishaluna, mutta todelliset syyt ovat varsin olennaiset. Tunnelissa tai pimeällä ajaessa matkustamon valot heijastuvat haitallisesti kuljettajan tuulilasiin ilman noita suojauksia. Vastaavan ilmiön on allekrijoittanut kokenut Helbin Volvo 7000-sarjan busseissa (autot 9912-9932 ja 14-22) kun ne olivat aivan uusia. Niissäkin kuljettajan takaseinä oli täysin läpinäkyvä ja kun matkustamossa oli täysvalaistus päällä, muun tieliikenteen havainnointi vaikeutui huomattavsti pimeellä, kun nuo heijastukset matkustamosta haittasivat näkyvyyttä. Ehkäpä metron automaation myötä tuollaisista teippauksista voitaisiin luopua?

----------


## Albert

Tässä  kuva  itse tuosta sivuraiteen *vaihteesta*. Verkkoaidan läpi on kuvattu ja hieman valotuskin pielessä. Päivämäärä on 16.9.1979.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Olen ihmetellyt, miksi metrolinjaa ei ole jatkettu tuosta liittymästä Pasilaan ja edelleen Espoon suuntaan. Monien muiden tavoin kävin vuosia pääradan suunnalta työssä Itä-Helsingissä, jolloin ylimääräinen kierto keskustan kautta tuntui turhalta, kun Pasilan kautta olisi päässyt oikaisemaan. Linjaus lienee joskus ollut suunnitelmissa, mistä liittymäkin on todisteena, mutta miksi se on unohdettu?


Eiköhän yleinen syy ole, että Pasilaa ja Vallilaa ei tähän asti ole pidetty sen arvoisina että metroa ensi tilassa kannattaisi jatkaa sinne. Pasila oli kyllä mukana jo 1970-luvun "vihreän" eli U-muotoisen metrolinjan yhdessä reittivaihtoehdossa, mutta se olisi kulkenut suoraan Hakaniemestä sinne, suurinpiirtein samaa reittiä kuin tuleva raitiolinja 9. Sivuraide Kulosaaren sillalta joka nyt johtaa vain umpitunneliin, lienee tarkoitettu vain varikolle ajoa tms varten. 

t. Rainer

----------


## kemkim

> Matkustajat pitänevät tätä kenties turhanpäiväisenä kiusantekona tai kuljettajien eristäytymishaluna, mutta todelliset syyt ovat varsin olennaiset. Tunnelissa tai pimeällä ajaessa matkustamon valot heijastuvat haitallisesti kuljettajan tuulilasiin ilman noita suojauksia.?


Jospa käytettäisiin sellaista peililasia, jossa näkee vain toiseen suuntaan? Näin kuljettaja ei näkisi matkustamon valoja, mutta matkustamosta näkisi kuljettajan koppiin.

----------


## kemkim

> Eiköhän yleinen syy ole, että Pasilaa ja Vallilaa ei tähän asti ole pidetty sen arvoisina että metroa ensi tilassa kannattaisi jatkaa sinne.


Olen joskus aiemminkin miettinyt, että ehkä suunnittelijoilla on ollut mielessä lenkki Sörnäinen-Vallila-Pasila-Meilahti-Töölö-Kamppi ja siitä takaisin itään. Olisiko tuollaisessa ratkaisussa järkeä?

----------


## risukasa

> Tässä  kuva  itse tuosta sivuraiteen *vaihteesta*. Verkkoaidan läpi on kuvattu ja hieman valotuskin pielessä. Päivämäärä on 16.9.1979.


Uhui! Tuohan on tasapuolinen vaihde!  :Smile:

----------


## ultrix

> Tässä  kuva  itse tuosta sivuraiteen *vaihteesta*. Verkkoaidan läpi on kuvattu ja hieman valotuskin pielessä. Päivämäärä on 16.9.1979.


Onkos tuolla vasemmanpuoleisella raiteella niinikään jonkinlaisen vaihteen tai raideristeyksen jälkiä?

----------


## Junantuoma

> Onkos tuolla vasemmanpuoleisella raiteella niinikään jonkinlaisen vaihteen tai raideristeyksen jälkiä?


Näyttäisi raiteiden välisen kaiteen varjolta.

----------


## Albert

> Onkos tuolla vasemmanpuoleisella raiteella niinikään jonkinlaisen vaihteen tai raideristeyksen jälkiä?


Itsekin katsoin, että mitä,  kun pitkästä aikaa kuvaa tarkastelin. Mutta kyllä se on "valon ja varjon leikkiä".

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Olen joskus aiemminkin miettinyt, että ehkä suunnittelijoilla on ollut mielessä lenkki Sörnäinen-Vallila-Pasila-Meilahti-Töölö-Kamppi ja siitä takaisin itään. Olisiko tuollaisessa ratkaisussa järkeä?


Mielestäni olisi hyvinkin paljon järkeä: metro jakaisi matkustajia tasaisemmin ympäri Vironniemeä ja idästä päin saataisiin hyvät yhteydet Pasilaan. Pasila nyt kuitenkin on Helsingin seudun toiseksi tärkein liikennesolmu ja myöskin keskeinen keskustatoimintojen alue, minne on sijoitettu ja varmaankin tullaan 
edelleenkin sijoittamaan Messkukeskuksen ja Hartwall-areenan tyyppisiä toimintoja.

Toinen asia sitten on, että fiksumpaa ja halvempaa voisi olla, jos metro jätettäisiin silleen ja rakennettaisiin mieluummin Pisara-rata ja osana Pokeri-rataa pikaraitiotie Kalasatamasta Pasilaan.

Jos voitaisiin lähteä siitä, että Metro ja Lähiliikennejunat ja Etelä-Espoon Metro/Light rail voisivata käyttää samaa rataa, niin silloin kannattaisi rakentaa ympyrärata suunnilleen nykyisen seiska-ratikan reittiä ja ajaa tälle radalle liikenne niin idän metrosta, pohjoisen kaupunkiradoilta kuin lännen Espoostakin.

----------


## linjsuun

Esihistoriaa melkein, mutta vahin tallesani oleva Rautientori -Itäkeskus aikatulu voimassa 1.9.1982 - 31.5.1983. Asemat olivat: Rautatientori, Hakaniemi, Kulosaari, Herttoniemi, Siilitie ja Itäkeskus.

Tässä R:tori -Itäksekus, ja Itäkeskus - R:tori. Tuleepa kuluneeksi 25 vuotta pian.

----------


## PSi

Yksi mainitsemisen arvoinen hauska juttu on liukukäytävävaraus Kaivokadun metroasemalta länsisuunnan lähiliikennejunille. 

Autot voittivat -- nyt tämän varauksen paikalla on (HKL:n palvelupiste) ja Elielin parkkihalli.

pekka

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Yksi mainitsemisen arvoinen hauska juttu on liukukäytävävaraus Kaivokadun metroasemalta länsisuunnan lähiliikennejunille. 
> 
> Autot voittivat -- nyt tämän varauksen paikalla on (HKL:n palvelupiste) ja Elielin parkkihalli.


Kappas vain, sellaisen varauksen olemassaolosta en ole edes tiennyt, vaikka jo n 20 vuotta sitten hahmottelin, että sellaisesta olisi hyötyä.

t. Rainer

----------


## PSi

> Kappas vain, sellaisen varauksen olemassaolosta en ole edes tiennyt, vaikka jo n 20 vuotta sitten hahmottelin, että sellaisesta olisi hyötyä.


 ... ja itseasiassa samanlainen varaus on samassa piirustuksessa myös etelään  :Wink:

----------


## Kohuke

Tän päivän (tai no eilisen) Hufvudstadsbladetissa oli iso artikkeli metroista ja mm. kuva ja piirros Kampin "haamuasemasta", ihan mielenkiintoinen juttu.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Tän päivän (tai no eilisen) Hufvudstadsbladetissa oli iso artikkeli metroista ja mm. kuva ja piirros Kampin "haamuasemasta", ihan mielenkiintoinen juttu.


Juttuhan on julkaistu myös osoitteessa http://www.hbl.fi/text/helsingfors/2007/7/28/d4412.php.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Juttuhan on julkaistu myös osoitteessa http://www.hbl.fi/text/helsingfors/2007/7/28/d4412.php.


Husis pitää näköjään torstaina 25 vuotta täyttävää metroliikennettä teemana tällä viikolla. Hauskoja juttuja sinänsä. Mukavia luettavia siksi, että toimittaja ei tuputa omia mielipiteitään vaan antaa haasteltavien sanoa asiansa.

Kuinkahan älykästä lopulta onkaan ollut louhia varmuuden vuoksi metroasema odottamaan hyvinkin vähintään 50-60 vuotta? Vuosaaren satamaradan tunnelin louhinta maksoi 65 /m3. Jos käypä korko on 4 % vuodessa, korkokustannus 30 vuodelta on 78 e/m3. Toisin sanoen, jo nyt joutava asemaluola on tullut yli tuplasti kalliimmaksi kuin jos sitä ei olisi tehty. Jos luola odottaa vielä 20 vuotta, yhden louhitun kuution hinnaksi tulee 195 euroa. Ja siis louhittuna vasta sitten kun se oikeasti tarvitaan, se maksaisi 65 e/m3.

Touhussa siis ei ole mitään järkeä taloudellisesti, jos ei säästetä jotain siihen nähden, ettei olisi louhittu. Liikenteen hoidon kannalta on tietenkin kätevää, että on valmiiksi louhittu, niin ei tarvitse keskeyttää liikennettä louhinnan ajaksi. Mutta kannattaako siitä maksaa noin paljon. Ja entäpä, jos käykin niin, että suunta on väärä, eikä mitään asemaa koskaan tehdäkään valmiiksi louhittuun luolaan. Näinhän kävi jo Kaivokadulla, jossa yhden kerran tehty metroasema on nyt Squash-hallina.

Antero

----------


## Resiina

> Näinhän kävi jo Kaivokadulla, jossa yhden kerran tehty metroasema on nyt Squash-hallina.


Jos tarkoitat sitä tilaa minne mennään kebab paikkaa vasta päätä olevasta metalli ovesta ja rappuset alas, niin nykyään siellä on bussinkuljettajien ja tarkastajien tauko/sosialitiloja ja muuta HKL:n toimintaan liittyvää

----------


## Antero Alku

> Jos tarkoitat sitä tilaa minne mennään kebab paikkaa vasta päätä olevasta metalli ovesta ja rappuset alas, niin nykyään siellä on bussinkuljettajien ja tarkastajien tauko/sosialitiloja ja muuta HKL:n toimintaan liittyvää


Sitä tarkoitan. Eipä ole minulla ollut sinne asiaa sen enempää Squash-hallina kuin HKL:n taukotilanakaan. Joten kiitos tiedon päivityksestä. Alankohan olla liian vanha, enkä tiedä nykyajasta mitään.  :Smile:  Kumpaankin käyttöön taitaa olla aika kallista tilaa. Mutta onpahan tullut tehdyksi.

Antero

----------


## vristo

> Sitä tarkoitan. Eipä ole minulla ollut sinne asiaa sen enempää Squash-hallina kuin HKL:n taukotilanakaan.


On muuten mielenkiintoista istua siellä taukoa viettämässä ja katsella sen tilan muotoja. Joissain kohdissa on ihan kuin asemalaiturin paikka ja toisessa taas kuin paikka kiskoille. Olisipa mielenkiintoista nähdä joitain piirrustuksia tuosta "metroasemasta"; millainen on ollut suunnitteilla.

----------


## vristo

Helsingin Metrotoimiston koejuna ranskalaisessa muotoilulehdessä joskus lähes 40 vuotta sitten. Kuvissa näkyy myös yksi alkuperäisistä koepenkeistä.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Helsingin Metrotoimiston koejuna ranskalaisessa muotoilulehdessä joskus lähes 40 vuotta sitten.


Vai oliko tuo sittenkin italialainen Abitare-lehti?

----------


## vristo

> Vai oliko tuo sittenkin italialainen Abitare-lehti?


Joo, toki. Italiaahan tuossakin lukee.

----------


## vristo

Kaivoin taas arkistojani ja skannasin niitä.

Tässä (sivut 1 ja 2) vastauksia muunmuassa siihen, miksi M100-vaunujen esisarjan eli M101-M106 nimi on "nokkajuna". Vastaus myös kysymykseen, oliko jäljellä olevaa koejunan vaunuja (M3-M6) suunniteltu muutettavan matkustajaliikenteeseen.
Sekä vaunutilanne Roihupellon metrovarikolla vuonna 1981.

Tässä (sivut 1 ja 2) puolestaan kysellään muunmuassa metron koestusraiteesta sekä metron liikennöintisuunnitelmasta liikenteen alkaessa syksyllä 1982. Myös nokkajunan vaunuparien saattamisesta matkustajaliikennekelpoisiksi on selkeä vastaus. Nehän eivät olleet mukana aivan liikenteen alussa.

Tässä (sivu 1) taas Helsingin metron asemien nimien muutokset vuonna 1980.

----------


## Camo Lissabone

Kiitos vristo! Noin sitä pitää!
Muistaakseni jossain ikivanhassa Raitio-lehdessä oli maininta suunnitelmista tehdä M3-M6 -vaunuista moottorittomia välivaunuja. Jotain kokeiluja tehtiinkin kytkemällä jostain M101-M106-sarjan (nehän kai ovat sarjajunia raskaampia) vaunusta moottorit irti. Eipä johtanut valitettavasti jatkotoimenpiteisiin.  :Sad:

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Pitää hieman oikaista omaa juttuani: tuon tekeleeni täytyy olla kertomaani tuoreampi, sillä Helsingin metroasemat saivat nykyiset nimensä vuonna helmikuussa 1980. Sitä ennen Rautatientori oli Kaivokatu, Herttoniemi Hiihtäjäntie ja Itäkeskus puolestaan Puotinharjun metroasema.


Muuten, muistaako vanhempi harastajapolvi sellaisen yksityiskohdan, että jo 1970-luvun puolivälissä oli metron koerata "asemineen" merkitty puhelinluettelokarttaan? 

Se inspiroi aikoinaan meikäläistä, koulupoikaa, piirtämään karttoihin koko siihen aikaan suunnitellun verkoston sekä oranssilla itä-länsi linjalla että vihreällä U-linjalla kaikkineen, täydennettynä muutamalla "Yes in my Backyard", laajennuksella. 

Muuten, tänään oli hauska artikkeli Hesarissa siitä Munkkivuoren metroasemasta, jota ei koskaan otettu käyttöön. Olin aiemmin pitänyt koko Munkkivuoren asemaa urbaanina legendana, mutta väitteillä taitaa olla enemmän perää kuin kuvittelin. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Hape

Muistan kun vielä 70-luvulla Munkkivuoren ostarin 'halli' oli alkuperäisessä kuosissaan. 
Varsinainen hallitila oli leveämpi, K-market ei ulottunut niin pitkälle leveyssunnassa kuin nyt, Alkon paikalla oli K-marketin alakerta. Liukuportaiden paikalla oli lasten liukumäki ja leveä portaikko, jossa pitkät penkit. Hallin alatasanteesta puhuttiin metron tulevana lippuhallina. Siellä järjestettin joskus yleisötapahtumia.

----------


## Jusa

Munkkivuoren metroasemasta on kuvia tänään 17.9.2007 Hesarissa.
Muistaakseni noin vuosi sitten kaikki kielsivät, että se ei ollut koskaan suunnitelmissa ja minkäälaisia dokumenttejä asemasta ei löytyisi.
Kuitenkin ihan yleisessä tiedossa tuo on ollut.

----------


## Markku K

> Munkkivuoren metroasemasta on kuvia tänään 17.9.2007 Hesarissa.
> Muistaakseni noin vuosi sitten kaikki kielsivät, että se ei ollut koskaan suunnitelmissa ja minkäälaisia dokumenttejä asemasta ei löytyisi.
> Kuitenkin ihan yleisessä tiedossa tuo on ollut.


Tietäisikö joku, mille kohdalle po. laiturihalli sijoittuu tuon näkyvillä olevan lippuhallin suhteen?

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Tietäisikö joku, mille kohdalle po. laiturihalli sijoittuu tuon näkyvillä olevan lippuhallin suhteen?


Hesarin artikkelin mukaan porraskuilu alas "laiturihallille" alkaisi ostoskeskuksen takaosasta, eli "laiturihalli" sijoittuisi "lippuhallin" länsipuolelle tai osittain sen alle. Hesarin mukaan lipunmyyntitila jonka kautta kuljettaisiin laiturille on valokuvausliikkeen kohdalla. En ole käynyt ostarissa pitkään aikaan, pitää vähän käydä vilkaisemassa, niin eiköhän mielikuvitus herää henkiin.

Olisi muuten hauskaa jos "metro" -teemaa pystyisi jokin ostoskeskuksen liikkeistä hyödyntämään kaupallisessa mielessä. Jos laiturihalliin  rakennettaisiin vaikka jokin ravintolan tai baarintapainen joka sisustettaisiin metroaseman tyyliin tms.  Joissakin ulkomaisissa suurkaupungeissahan on metroaiheisia kellareihin sijoitettuja yökerho-baareja. Tai toinen vaihtoehto, jos ostoskeskus järjestäisi opastettuja urbaaniretkiä aavemetroasemalle. 

t. Rainer

----------


## vristo

Mitä näiden muurattujen ovien (paikka: asematunnelin käytävät ratikkapysäkeille) takana on? Onko siellä joitain Castrénin metron "arkeologisia" tiloja? Itse voisin kuvitella niiden olevan ovet portaisiin, jotka olisivat johtaneet metron alemmalle maanalaiselle tasolle (perustuen Hesarin sivuillakin olleeseen poikkileikkauskuvaan).

----------


## vristo

Pieni pätkä Jussi Iltasen tekstiä hänen tutkielmastaan: 
"Aiemmin esillä oli myös vaihtoehto, jossa metro olisi noussut nykyisellä Yliopistokadulla Ateneumin ja Aikatalon välistä päätyen Citytalon paikoitusalueelle ja Mannerheimintien ylitse Kamppiin."
Tällaisia vaihtoehtoja siis mietittiin muiden joukossa vuonna 1971. No, kaikki tietävät, mikä sitten valittiin.
Mutta, että metrosilta asemineen keskellä Helsingin ydintä! Eivät ainakaan niin hankaliksi todetut tasovaihdot olisi olleet ongelmallisia tuossa tapauksessa.

Tänään katselinkin Aikataloa sillä silmällä, josko siellä näkyisi jotain varauksia tms :Wink: . Mihin saisi Ateneuminkujalle metroradan mahtumaan? Aikatalossa on kyllä aina ollut sellainen hieman kummallinen uloke, jossa noita katutason liikkeitä nykyän on. Mitä siellä päällä onkaan? Tilaa metroradalle ja asemalleko? Inspiroiva paikka. Varsinkin kuin on lukenut tällaista kirjaa...

----------


## Compact

HKL on viime talvena julkaissut toisen metron juhlavuoden kirjansa eli "Metro 25 vuotta 2007 - Juhlat".

Tämän kirjan parasta antia on siinä liitteenä oleva DVD. Se sisältää mm. HS:n lehtileikkeitä vuodesta 1956 alkaen eli siinä on aikansa tuoreita lehtiraportteja vaikkapa Castrénin esikaupunkiliikenteen suunnittelukomitean työskentelystä yms.

Muuan mainio lehtijuttu (HS 23.5.1964) kertoo fil.tri Mauno Koiviston näkemyksiä maanalaisesta. Siis 18 vuotta ennen kuin hän tasavallan presidenttinä viran puolesta päätyi maanalaisen avajaisjuhliin.

Asuntoreformiyhdistyksen keskustelutilaisuus "Liikenne Helsingin alueen suunnittelussa", pidetty 22.5.1964 hotelli Kämpin Peilisalissa:




> Fil.tri Mauno Koivisto käsitteli alustuksessaan aihetta "Henkilöauto kaupunkikuvan muovaajana":
> 
> Henkilöauto on liikenneväline, joka luo enemmän liikennepulmia kuin ratkaisee niitä. Tämän vuoksi joudumme etsimään vastausta kysymykseen, miten yhdyskunnat ja niiden liikenneväylät tulee suunnitella, jotta liikenne sujuisi henkilöautojen lukumäärän voimakkaasta kasvusta huolimatta? Siten, että kollektiivisille kulkuvälineille varataan mahdollisuus hoitaa liikenne niin, ettei kenenkään ole pakko turvautua henkilöautoon. 
> 
> Koska maan alle meno aiheuttaa suunnattomia kustannuksia, olisi katsottava, miten maan pinnalla kulkevan julkisen liikenteen sujuminen olisi turvattavissa. Selvää lienee, että metron kannattavuutta laskettaessa on unohdettava muutama sata tunnelien tekoon mennyttä nykymiljoonaa ja oltava tyytyväisiä, jos liikkuvan kaluston ja henkilökunnan palkkauksen aiheuttamat menot saadaan peitetyksi. Halvemmalla päästäisiin, jos unohdettaisiin pois nykyisen kaluston hankintakustannuksia, yksinkertaistettaisiin tariffeja ja pantaisiin julkinen liikenne luistamaan maan pinnalla. Maan alle meillä ei pitäisi olla kiire, sinnehän me pääsemme myöhemminkin.
> 
> Jos lähdetään siitä, että henkilöautojen määrä tulee yhä voimakkaammin kasvamaan ja ettei Helsingin kaduille - kaupunkia kokonaan uudelleen rakentamatta - mahdu sanottavasti nykyistä enempää ajoneuvoliikennettä, voidaan kysyä: onko syytä ryhtyä kalliisiin liikennejärjestelyihin sen vuoksi, että henkilöautojen tilantarpeesta voitaisiin tulevaisuudessa tyydyttää jonkin verran suurempi osa, kun koko tarvetta ei missään tapauksessa voida tyydyttää.
> 
> Henkilöauto tulee mullistamaan yhteiskuntaelämämme perusteellisesti. Kysymys siitä, sanellaanko henkilöautolle sen paikka yhteiskunnassa vai saneleeko se meidän paikkamme, on ensiarvoinen kaikkea yhteiskuntasuunnittelua ajatellen. Minä pelkään, että henkilöautosta on tulossa meidän pyhä lehmämme, joka paneutuu makuulle mihin haluaa, ilman että sitä rohjetaan häiritä.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Muuan mainio lehtijuttu (HS 23.5.1964) kertoo fil.tri Mauno Koiviston näkemyksiä maanalaisesta. Siis 18 vuotta ennen kuin hän tasavallan presidenttinä viran puolesta päätyi maanalaisen avajaisjuhliin.


Kylläpä on hienoa tekstiä ja aika on osoittanut, että Koiviston epäilykset ovat täysin toteutuneet.

Antero

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Kylläpä on hienoa tekstiä ja aika on osoittanut, että Koiviston epäilykset ovat täysin toteutuneet.


Mun mielestäni Koivisto vain kysyy kaikenlaista, mutta ei anna mitään vastauksia. Kuten eräässä 80-luvun TV:n pilaohjelmassa oli Koivistoa esittävä sketsi "Tasavallan Presidentti kysyy - Republikens President frågar".

Jos yrittää jotenkin muistaa millaista liikenne Helsingin kaduilla oli 1960-luvun puolivälissä, niin mielestäni se oli aika kaoottista. Autoja oli joka ikisellä kadulla, mitään kävelykatuja ei ollut missään, ja ruhkat olivat kovia. Liikenteen ohjausjärjestelmät olivat niinikään alkeellisia. Mannerheimintin keskellä Lasipalatsin edessä seisoi poliisi pömpelissä antamassa  käsin ja patukalla merkkejä autoille. Ulosmenotiet oli 2-kaistaisia ja niiden ja poikittaiskatujen väliset risteykset ilman valo-ohjausta ja kolarit yleisiä. Kantakaupungin väkilukukin oli 60-luvulla n. 2-kertainen nykyiseen verrattuna. Noita taustoja vastaan ymmärtää joidenkin ihmisten hinku rakentaa "maanalainen". 

Helsinki on nykyisin kuin aivan eri kaupunki kuin 60-luvulla. Vaikea sanoa onko metrolla ollut kuinka suuri rooli siihen, mutta johonkin kuitenkin lienee ollut. Toinen vaihtoehto olisi ollut tehdä kuten autoilijat siihen aikaan olisivat halunneet, eli rakentaa niitä kaupunkimotareita. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Antero Alku

> Mun mielestäni Koivisto vain kysyy kaikenlaista, mutta ei anna mitään vastauksia.


Eihän Koivisto ollut liikennesuunnittelija, jolla pitää olla vastauksia. Kysyminen on tietenkin kiusallista, kun ei ole hyviä vastauksia  tai vastauksia lainkaan. Niitä vastauksia ei ole silloin, kun ennalta päätetään, mitä halutaan tehdä, ja sitten keksitään sille perusteita. Näin tehtiin metron kanssa 1960-luvulla ja näin tehdään edelleen.

Helsingin valtuustossakin jätettiin 21.5.08 vastaamatta kiusalliset metrokysymykset. Ja valtuuston keskustelutapa on sellainen, että vastaamatta jättäminen on helppoa. Eli vastaamatta jäänyttä kysymystä on hakala päästä tivaamaan.




> Jos yrittää jotenkin muistaa millaista liikenne Helsingin kaduilla oli 1960-luvun puolivälissä, niin mielestäni se oli aika kaoottista. Autoja oli joka ikisellä kadulla, mitään kävelykatuja ei ollut missään, ja ruhkat olivat kovia.


Minulla on kylläkin aivan toisenlainen muistikuva noista ajoista. Ja myös tilastot tukevat sitä, ettei silloin juurikaan ollut autoliikennettä verrattuna nykyaikaan. Joukkoliikenteen käyttöosuus oli tupla nykyiseen ja henkilöautoja omistettiin huomattavasti vähemmän. Ruoka ostettiin lähikaupoista kävelyetäisyydeltä, joten asiointiliikenteenkin tarve oli hyvin pieni.

En myöskään moiti liikennepoliisia liikenteen ohjaajana. Siinä kun ei tule tyhjäkäyntiä kuten liikennevaloissa. Eli risteysten läpäisykyky on valoja parempi ja jatkuvasti liikennetilaneteeseen mukautuva.

Kunnollisia kävelykatuja ei ole Helsingissä edelleenkään. Kaikilla kävelykaduiksi sanotuilla on jatkuvaa autoliikennettä ja pysäköintiä. Joka on myös hiljaisesti hyväksyttyä, kun sitä ei valvota.

Kaikilla oli unelmana saada oma auto, ja autoilua ja sen lisääntymistä pidettiin yleisesti hyvänä asiana. Enemmistö ry. ja jotkut muut hihhulit väittivät autoista olevan jotain haittaa, mutta eihän sellaisia hölmöjä tarvinnut vakavasti ottaa. Päin vastoin, Enemmistön uhottiin jäävän pian vähemmistöksi, kun kaikki vain rikastuvat ja ostavat auton.

Metro oli silloin ja on edelleen autoilun etuisuusjärjestelmä. Keino tehdä tilaa autoille, kuten Koivisto uumoili ja vasemmisto 1955 ehdotti ja vaati. Näin siis nimenomaan Helsingissä, ei tietenkään niissä oikeissa suurkaupungeissa, jotka metronsa rakensivat ja todelliseen tarpeeseen jo ennen autojen aikaa.




> Helsinki on nykyisin kuin aivan eri kaupunki kuin 60-luvulla. Vaikea sanoa onko metrolla ollut kuinka suuri rooli siihen, mutta johonkin kuitenkin lienee ollut. Toinen vaihtoehto olisi ollut tehdä kuten autoilijat siihen aikaan olisivat halunneet, eli rakentaa niitä kaupunkimotareita.


Kyllä metrolla on ollut vaikutusta. Se on estänyt joukkoliikenteen terveen kehityksen ja siten osaltaan johtanut joukkoliikenteen osuuden laskuun. Smith-Polvisen periaatteita on noudatettu kantakaupungin moottoriteitä lukuun ottamatta. Esikaupunkiliikenne on rakennettu autoilun varaan Martinlaakson radan uraa lukuun ottamatta.

Antero

----------


## juhanahi

> Metro oli silloin ja on edelleen autoilun etuisuusjärjestelmä. Keino tehdä tilaa autoille, kuten Koivisto uumoili ja vasemmisto 1955 ehdotti ja vaati.


Jos metro kerran on keino tehdä tilaa autoille, tarkoittaa se toisin sanoen sitä, että moni haluaa jättää autonsa kotiin tai hankkimatta, ja käyttää sen sijaan metroa. Eikös se ole ihan positiivista?

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Jos metro kerran on keino tehdä tilaa autoille, tarkoittaa se toisin sanoen sitä, että moni haluaa jättää autonsa kotiin tai hankkimatta, ja käyttää sen sijaan metroa. Eikös se ole ihan positiivista?


Ei vaan he ostavat auton, jotta pääsevät sieltä lähiöstä metroasemalle tai suoraan työpaikalleen. Näin ne lähiöt siirtyvät aina vain kauemmaksi, ja niin myös toiveet tehokkaasta joukkoliikenteestä.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Jos metro kerran on keino tehdä tilaa autoille, tarkoittaa se toisin sanoen sitä, että moni haluaa jättää autonsa kotiin tai hankkimatta, ja käyttää sen sijaan metroa.


Antero tarkoittaa, että autoille varattuna oleva kapasiteetti lisääntyy, kun joukkoliikenne ei enää bussien muodossa vie tilaa kaduilla henkilöautoilta.

----------


## ultrix

> En myöskään moiti liikennepoliisia liikenteen ohjaajana. Siinä kun ei tule tyhjäkäyntiä kuten liikennevaloissa. Eli risteysten läpäisykyky on valoja parempi ja jatkuvasti liikennetilaneteeseen mukautuva.


Olen kerran nähnyt, kun melkein koko Tampereen valoristeyksissä oli liikennepoliisi ohjaamassa liikennettä. Ruuhkat olivat valtavat, kun poliisit päästivät kerrallaan vain murto-osan siitä liikenteestä kulkemaan, mikä valo-ohjauksella olisi ollut mahdollista. Ehkä 1960-luvun valkohanskapoliiseilla oli liikenteenohjauksen ammattitaito paremmin hallussa kuin tämän päivän huomioliivipoliiseilla.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Minulla on kylläkin aivan toisenlainen muistikuva noista ajoista. Ja myös tilastot tukevat sitä, ettei silloin juurikaan ollut autoliikennettä verrattuna nykyaikaan. Joukkoliikenteen käyttöosuus oli tupla nykyiseen ja henkilöautoja omistettiin huomattavasti vähemmän. Ruoka ostettiin lähikaupoista kävelyetäisyydeltä, joten asiointiliikenteenkin tarve oli hyvin pieni.


Aika kultaa muistot? Vaikka autoja oli lukumäärältään vähemmän, niin nillä jotka oli, ajettiin sitten enemmän ja "hullun lailla". Helsinki muistutti 1960-luvulta aina 1970-luvun öljykriisiin asti monessa suhteessa niitä itä-Euroopan maiden kaupunkeja jotka 1990-luvulla autoistuivat rajoitusten ja säännöstelyn poistuttua hurja vauhtia. 




> Kunnollisia kävelykatuja ei ole Helsingissä edelleenkään. Kaikilla kävelykaduiksi sanotuilla on jatkuvaa autoliikennettä ja pysäköintiä. Joka on myös hiljaisesti hyväksyttyä, kun sitä ei valvota.


Kyllä kyllä, mutta silloin ei ollut Helsingin varsinaisessa keskustassa mitään, ei edes mitään toria, ehkä Kauppatoria lukuunottamatta toripäivinä, mikä ei olisi ollut autojen valtaamia.

Ainoat isommat kokonaan kävelylle tarkoitetut alueet olivat yllätys, yllätys, lähiöissä! Niiden ostoskeskukset olivat suunniteltu niin että pysäköinti oli keskuksen ulkopuolella ja kaupparakennusten välillä kuljettiin jalan. Ei edes polkupyörällä ajo ostoskeskuksien kujilla ollut sallittua! Jokainen voi vain kuvitella, miten suosittua oli siihen aikaan muuttaa pois haisevasta kauntakaupungista nykyaikaisiin lähiöihin!




> Kaikilla oli unelmana saada oma auto, ja autoilua ja sen lisääntymistä pidettiin yleisesti hyvänä asiana. Enemmistö ry. ja jotkut muut hihhulit väittivät autoista olevan jotain haittaa, mutta eihän sellaisia hölmöjä tarvinnut vakavasti ottaa. Päin vastoin, Enemmistön uhottiin jäävän pian vähemmistöksi, kun kaikki vain rikastuvat ja ostavat auton.


Autoilun ympäristöhaittoja ei siihen aikaan tunnistettu. Enemmistö ry taisi aloittaa vasta joskus 1960-70-luvun taitteessa, muunkin ympäristötietoisuuden lisääntyessä. 




> Metro oli silloin ja on edelleen autoilun etuisuusjärjestelmä. Keino tehdä tilaa autoille, kuten Koivisto uumoili ja vasemmisto 1955 ehdotti ja vaati. Näin siis nimenomaan Helsingissä, ei tietenkään niissä oikeissa suurkaupungeissa, jotka metronsa rakensivat ja todelliseen tarpeeseen jo ennen autojen aikaa.


Kyllä moni muukin kaupunki Helsingin lisäksi, aloitti metron rakentamisen vasta 1960-70 luvuilla. Motiivina ei ollut varmaan missään niistä kaupungeista autoilun lisääminen, vaan nykyaikaisen ja mukavan joukkoliikenteen tarjoaminen niille jotka olivat saaneet tarpeekseen ahtaista ja epämukavista busseista ja hitaista vanhoista raitiovaunuista. 




> Kyllä metrolla on ollut vaikutusta. Se on estänyt joukkoliikenteen terveen kehityksen ja siten osaltaan johtanut joukkoliikenteen osuuden laskuun. Smith-Polvisen periaatteita on noudatettu kantakaupungin moottoriteitä lukuun ottamatta. Esikaupunkiliikenne on rakennettu autoilun varaan Martinlaakson radan uraa lukuun ottamatta.


Jos katsoo jälkiviisana, niin Smith& Polvinen toteutui nimenomaan esikaupunkialueella suunnitellussa järeydessään, ellei järeäpänäkin. Kun puolet kantakaupungin väestä oli muuttanut pois lähiöihin, vieden mukanaan myös suuren osan työpaikoistakin, ei kaupunkimoottoriteitä keskustassa enää tarvittu, vaan niitä tarvittiin lähiöissä. 

1960-luvulla ei kukaan osannut arvata miten paljon Helsingin keskusta tulee "tyhjenemään", muuttuen enemmän viihde- ja vapaa-ajan elämäpainoitteiseksi. Jos liikkuu keskustassa heinä- elokuun aikaan, niin siellä on suhteessa yhtä palon turisteja kuin jossain Roomassa! Kuka olis arvannut tuon 40 vuotta sitten, jolloin hyvä jos saatiin pari lentokoneellista amerikansuomalaisia melkein lahjomalla käymään täällä ihmettelemässä ankeaa itä-eurooppalaista meininkiä. 

Tietysti Helsingin keskusta olisi voitu 1970-80-luvulla rakentaa liikenteen osalta uudestaan, ja metron sijaan uusia raitiotiet huippunykyaikaisiksi ja kieltämällä autoilu suuressa osassa keskustaa, jos olisi tiedetty millaiseksi kehitys mmenee. Mutta sellaisia toimenpiteitä ei olisi voinut toteuttaa kädenkäänteessä, vaan muutokset olisivat edenneet erittäin hitaasti, jokaisen kadun osalta olisi valitettu muutoksista, ja osassa jouduttu antamaan periksikin. Helsinkiläiset ovat kaikessa mahdollisessa muutosvastarinnassaan ehdotonta aatelia. Päättäjien on ollut helpompi rakentaa lähiökaupunkia ja houkutella asukkaita niihin, samalla jättämällä liikenteen enimmäkseen autoilla hoidettavaksi niissä. Sitten kun keskusta on saatu tyhjennettyä autoriippuvaisista, niin kävelykatuja ym "kivaa" on voitu toteuttaa. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Antero Alku

> Aika kultaa muistot?


Mutta ei tilastoja. Auton käyttö asukasta kohden on kasvanut reilusti 1960-luvulta. Kantakaupungin autoliikenne kasvoi 1980-luvulle asti. Kasvu pysähtyi, kun katuverkko tuli täyteen. Sen sijaan esikaupunkialueilla kavu on jatkunut ja jatkuu yhä.

Olisikohan niin, että autot ovat isompia ja niitä tuntuu olevan enemmän ja ne tuntuvat ajavan kovempaa, kun katsoja on pieni eikä istu auton ratissa itse.  :Smile: 




> Autoilun ympäristöhaittoja ei siihen aikaan tunnistettu. Enemmistö ry taisi aloittaa vasta joskus 1960-70-luvun taitteessa, muunkin ympäristötietoisuuden lisääntyessä.


Enemmistö ry. perustettiin 1968. Saman vuonna julkaistiin Smith-Polvisen liikennesuunnitelma.




> Kyllä moni muukin kaupunki Helsingin lisäksi, aloitti metron rakentamisen vasta 1960-70 luvuilla. Motiivina ei ollut varmaan missään niistä kaupungeista autoilun lisääminen, vaan nykyaikaisen ja mukavan joukkoliikenteen tarjoaminen niille jotka olivat saaneet tarpeekseen ahtaista ja epämukavista busseista ja hitaista vanhoista raitiovaunuista.


Tuo on puhtaasti arvailua. Lukemani kirjallisuus antaa toisenlaisen kuvan. Raitiojärjestelmät olivat kyllä vanhanaikaisia ja huonossa kunnossa sodan jäljiltä. Siten vaihtoehdot olivat investointi raitioteiden korjaamiseen, investointi metroon tai investointi autoiluun. Kaksi jälkimmäistä tukivat toisiaan.




> Tietysti Helsingin keskusta olisi voitu 1970-80-luvulla rakentaa liikenteen osalta uudestaan, ja metron sijaan uusia raitiotiet huippunykyaikaisiksi ja kieltämällä autoilu suuressa osassa keskustaa, jos olisi tiedetty millaiseksi kehitys mmenee.


Olen usein sanonut ymmärtäneeni 1960-luvun päätöksentekoa ja myös vasemmiston metroinnostusta. Mutta sitä en ymmärrä, että kun jo 1970-luvulla nähtiin, että kehitys meni aivan eri suuntaan kuin aikaisemmin luultiin, niin sen ajan päättäjät eivät tehneet minkäänlaisia korjausliikkeitä. Meitä autoistuneemmassa ja rikkaamma Keski-Euroopassa reagoitiin nopeasti. Mutta meillä ei oikein reagoida vieläkään.

Antero

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Olen usein sanonut ymmärtäneeni 1960-luvun päätöksentekoa ja myös vasemmiston metroinnostusta. Mutta sitä en ymmärrä, että kun jo 1970-luvulla nähtiin, että kehitys meni aivan eri suuntaan kuin aikaisemmin luultiin, niin sen ajan päättäjät eivät tehneet minkäänlaisia korjausliikkeitä. Meitä autoistuneemmassa ja rikkaamma Keski-Euroopassa reagoitiin nopeasti. Mutta meillä ei oikein reagoida vieläkään.


Minun käsittääkseni mitään radikaaleja korjausliikkeitä ei tehty juuri missään vielä 1970-luvulla. Tietääkseni vain yksi jo käynnistysvaiheessa ollut metrohanke peruttiin Euroopasssa silloin, Zürichin. Metrosuunnitelmien yli vedettiin henkseleitä pääasiassa 1980-90-luvulla ja osissa tapauksissa korvattiin light-rail hankkeilla, ja siihen oli muitakin syitä: Väestöennusteet varsinkin eivät toteutuneet, vaan väkimäärä, varsinkin teollisuuskaupungeissa ja niiden ympäröivillä seuduilla, alkoi laskea. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Antero Alku

> Minun käsittääkseni mitään radikaaleja korjausliikkeitä ei tehty juuri missään vielä 1970-luvulla. Tietääkseni vain yksi jo käynnistysvaiheessa ollut metrohanke peruttiin Euroopasssa silloin, Zürichin.


Saksan Stadtbahn-konsepti oli varsin merkittävä metrohanke, jonka piirissä oli 10 Helsingin verran asukkaita. Stadtbahn-B -vaunu oli käytännössä metrohaaveiden loppu, vaikkei kategorista päätöstä metroksi muuttamisesta luopumisesta vielä silloin tehtykään. Göteborg luopui metrosuunnitelmista myös 1970-luvulla.

Toki 1970-luku oli Euroopan metrojen huippuvuosikymmen, koska silloin avattiin 9 metroa. Ottaen huomioon, miten pitkä prosessi metrosta päättäminen ja sen rakentaminen ovat, voi hyvällä syyllä sanoa, että kyseessä oli pääasiassa 1960-luvun päätösten toteutuminen. 1980-luvulla avattiin Helsingin lisäksi enää 2 metroa. Ja kun tiedetään, että Helsingin metrosta päätettiin jo 1960-luvulla, metrojen sesonki oli selvästi jo ohi 1970-luvulla, koska uusia päätöksiä ei juuri enää syntynyt.

Antero

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Saksan Stadtbahn-konsepti oli varsin merkittävä metrohanke, jonka piirissä oli 10 Helsingin verran asukkaita. Stadtbahn-B -vaunu oli käytännössä metrohaaveiden loppu, vaikkei kategorista päätöstä metroksi muuttamisesta luopumisesta vielä silloin tehtykään.


Minä lasken Saksan maanalaiset Stadtbahn-järjestelmät metroiksi. Ruveta kutsumaan esim Frankfurtin U-Bahnia muuksi kuin metroksi on lähinnä vitsi. 
Se että sähkönsyöttö tulee katolta ei tarkoita sitä ettei se ole metro(kin), vaikka samoja vaunuja käytetään raitiotieosuuksillakin. Ratkaisevaa kutsutaanko metroksi  on se, että käytännössä koko keskustan raitioliikenne pistetään kulkemaan tunneleihin, ei kalustotyyppi.




> Göteborg luopui metrosuunnitelmista myös 1970-luvulla.


Göteborgin metro ei päässyt suunnitteluastetta pidemmäksi. Ei tainnut edetä valtuustokäsittelyyn edes, vai tietääkö joku tarkemimn? Zürich esimerkkinä oli ainoa hanke joka oli jo päätetty, ja rakennustyöt jopa aloitetu, mutta kansanäänestys kumosi sen. Pätkä aloitettua tunnelia asemineen otettiin käyttöön raitiotielle. Antwerpen (n 300000 asukasta) lienee toinen niistä 60-70-luvun suunnitelmistaa jotka jäivät tynkäesimetroksi.

Amsterdamissa meinasi käydä niin että pitkälle edennyt metrotyömaa olisi keskeytetty, mutta rakennettiin kuitenkin valmiiksi, samoin Helsingissä oli välillä vähän vaakalaudalla keskeytetäänkö vai jatketaanko. 




> Toki 1970-luku oli Euroopan metrojen huippuvuosikymmen, koska silloin avattiin 9 metroa. Ottaen huomioon, miten pitkä prosessi metrosta päättäminen ja sen rakentaminen ovat, voi hyvällä syyllä sanoa, että kyseessä oli pääasiassa 1960-luvun päätösten toteutuminen. 1980-luvulla avattiin Helsingin lisäksi enää 2 metroa. Ja kun tiedetään, että Helsingin metrosta päätettiin jo 1960-luvulla, metrojen sesonki oli selvästi jo ohi 1970-luvulla, koska uusia päätöksiä ei juuri enää syntynyt.


Jos mukaan otetaan Saksan maanalaiset Stadtbahnit ja Neuvostoliiton kaupunkeja, ja kaupunkeja joiden ikivanha metro pistettiin täysremonttiin, niin määrä ainakin tuplaantuu. 1990-2000 -luvuilla on avattu uusia metroja vähintään yhtä paljon kuin 1970-80 -luvuilla, ja vanhoja verkostoja on laajennettu. Suuri osa niistä on perinteisiä metroja kevyempiä automaattimetroja. Erikoista on, että jopa turistikohteisiin on alettu rakentaa metroja. 

Mitä mun piti vielä sanoa, on, että varsinaisiin radkaalieihin muutoksiin lasken tapaukset jossa Zürichin tai Antwerpenin tavalla jo sovitusta metrohankkeesta luovuttiin. Mutta mulla on sellainen käsitys, että aika moneen n 500000 asukkaan kaupunkiin, varsinkin eteläisessä Euroopassa  suunniteltiin 1960-80-luvuilla jonkinlaista metroa, mutta luovuttiin, tai toteutettiin paljon myöhemmin joko light-rail ratkaisuna tai automaattimetrona. 

Mutta tuleeko teille muille mieleen yhtään sellaista tapausta Göteborgin ja *Riian* ja *Tallinnan* lisäksi joissa joksenkin vakavasti harkittiin 60-80-luvuilla metroa tai vähintään maanalaista pikaraitiotietä, mutta ei tehty sitten käytännössä mitään? 
Miten ovat länsdisaksalaiskaupunkien Bremenin ja Kielin laita? Entä olivatko DDR:n Dresden ja Leipzig koskaan ehdolla metrokaupungeiksi?

t. Rainer

----------


## Antero Alku

> Minä lasken Saksan maanalaiset Stadtbahn-järjestelmät metroiksi.


Arvaan, että taidat olla aika yksin. Sinänsä olet mielestäni oikeassa siinä, että määrittely koko järjestelmän tasolla on väärin ja johtaa hankaluuksiin. On tarkoituksenmukaisempaa määritellä rataosuus, riippumatta siitä, minkälaista on kalusto. Moottoritiekin on moottoritie, vaikka siellä ajavat samat autot kuin metsäpoluilla.

Mutta kun niin ei vaan määritellä. Ei alan koulutuksessa, ei operoinnissa eikä edes tunnustetussa mediassa, kuten vaikka urbanrail.netissä. Vaan metro määritellään täysin suljetuksi järjestelmäksi, joka on muusta liikenteestä eristetty ja ilman tasoristeyksiä. Nykyistä käytäntöä noudattavat lyhyet määrittelyt löytyvät mm. tältä sivultani.




> Jos mukaan otetaan Saksan maanalaiset Stadtbahnit ja Neuvostoliiton kaupunkeja, ja kaupunkeja joiden ikivanha metro pistettiin täysremonttiin, niin määrä ainakin tuplaantuu...


Olemme keskustelleet vertailukelpoisuudesta täällä aiemminkin. Emme vertaa itseämme yhteiskuntana Aasian maihin ja kaupunkeihin, emme Pohjois- tai Etelä-Amerikkaan, emme myöskään Kiinaan. Miksi yhtäkkiä pitäisi verrata metroasiassa? Meidän laaja viiteryhmämme on Eurooppa ja sieltä parhaiten EU-maat. Siksi olen rajoittunut yllä viitatulla sivullani Eurooppaan siten määriteltynä, kuin sivulta selviää. Ja käytän samaa viiteryhmää yleensäkin.

Huomautan, että tilastossani ovat mukana myös leikkilaumetrot eli bussin kokoisin kumipyörävaunuin kulkevat VAL-järjestelmät. Sillä ne kuuluvat esitettyyn metron määrittelyyn.

Antero

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Arvaan, että taidat olla aika yksin. Sinänsä olet mielestäni oikeassa siinä, että määrittely koko järjestelmän tasolla on väärin ja johtaa hankaluuksiin. On tarkoituksenmukaisempaa määritellä rataosuus, riippumatta siitä, minkälaista on kalusto. Moottoritiekin on moottoritie, vaikka siellä ajavat samat autot kuin metsäpoluilla.


Mielestäni asiasta pitää kysyä viime kädessä itse käyttäjältä, onko hänen kotikaupunkinsa raideliikenneväline hänen mielestään metro vai mikä. Onko hannoverilainen tai frankfurtilainen sitä mieltä että se on Strassenbahn (=raitiovaunu) vai U-Bahn (=metro). Ehkä yli 60-vuotiaat pitävät niitä yhä raitiovaunuina, mutta epäilen. Varmaa on myös että jos menet frankfurtilaiselle väittämään että teilläpä on nätti esimetro, niin ei taida sanoma mennä perille. 



> Mutta kun niin ei vaan määritellä. Ei alan koulutuksessa, ei operoinnissa eikä edes tunnustetussa mediassa, kuten vaikka urbanrail.netissä. Vaan metro määritellään täysin suljetuksi järjestelmäksi, joka on muusta liikenteestä eristetty ja ilman tasoristeyksiä. Nykyistä käytäntöä noudattavat lyhyet määrittelyt löytyvät mm. tältä sivultani.


Kokonaan suljettuja metrojärjestelmiä on aika pieni osa loppujen lopuksi. Osassa virtakiskoradoistakin on tasoristeyksiä ja maaseutu-pätkiä jotka eivät ole aidattu jne. 

Rajatapauksissa pitää olla myös toleranssia sen veran että hyväksyy toisenlaiset määritelmät, vaikka ne eivät ole ihan ammattikirjallisuudesta otettu. Kirjat muuten vanhenevat myös. 1950-luvulla metroksi ei olisi laskettu lainkaan edes Helsingin tai Tukholman tyyppisiä järjestelmiä, vaan ainoastaan sellaiset jotka olivat kokonaan joko maanalaisia tai korkoratoja.




> Olemme keskustelleet vertailukelpoisuudesta täällä aiemminkin. Emme vertaa itseämme yhteiskuntana Aasian maihin ja kaupunkeihin, emme Pohjois- tai Etelä-Amerikkaan, emme myöskään Kiinaan. Miksi yhtäkkiä pitäisi verrata metroasiassa? Meidän laaja viiteryhmämme on Eurooppa ja sieltä parhaiten EU-maat. Siksi olen rajoittunut yllä viitatulla sivullani Eurooppaan siten määriteltynä, kuin sivulta selviää. Ja käytän samaa viiteryhmää yleensäkin.


Neuvostoliitto voidaan minun puolestani laskea pois laskusta ihan yksinkertaisuuden ja mittakaava-virhe -ilmiön vuoksi. Mutta come on, kuka muistaa enää esim 50 vuoden päästä mikä oli Neuvostoliitto, ja mitä merkistystä sillä on? Harva meistä kun osaa luetella mitkä maat ja alueet kuuluivat aikoinaan *Hapsburgien hallitsemaan Itävalta-Unkariin*, jossa oli vallan omansa yhteiskuntajärjestelmänsä kanssa. Ja mun ymmärtääkseni entsisistä neukkukaupungeistakaan ei olla metroa pistämässä rullalle, vaikka yhteiskunta on muuttunut. 

Ymmärrän sikäli kotisivujesi esitetyn tilaston, mutta mielestäni joidenkin kaupunkien ottaminen kaksi tai useampi kerta mukaan vertailuun siksi että niissä raitiotie on rakennettu eri vaiheissa joko nin että ne on metron tulon myötä pätkitty erilleen, tai toteutettu aikoinaan naapurikaupunkien puolelle ennen yhteisen joukkoliikenneorganisaation perustamista, tai avattu museoraitiotie viime vuosina, vääristää tilastoa hiukan. 

Vanhoja metrojakin on pistetty uusiksi täysin ja verkkoja laajennettu kokonaan uusilla linjoilla, vuosikymmenten taukojen välillä, mutta metroavaus esiintyy joka metrokaupungin kohdalla vain kerran. Ehkä rakennetun linjapituuden kertominen kertoisi toisenlaisen kuvan. 

Sitten rautatie-tyyppisten metrojen (S-Bahn) jättäminen kokonaan pois vertailusta vääristää myös, vaikka niitä kaupunkeja joissa on S-Bahn mutta ei U-Bahnia on aika vähän, mutta sellaisten metroksi muutettujen entisten paikallisrautateiden joita on mm Iberian niemimaalla kuuluisi ehdottomasti ottaa mukaan tilastoihin.

t. Rainer

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Sitten rautatie-tyyppisten metrojen (S-Bahn) jättäminen kokonaan pois vertailusta vääristää myös, vaikka niitä kaupunkeja joissa on S-Bahn mutta ei U-Bahnia on aika vähän, mutta sellaisten metroksi muutettujen entisten paikallisrautateiden joita on mm Iberian niemimaalla kuuluisi ehdottomasti ottaa mukaan tilastoihin.


Tämä taas tarkoittaisi sitä, että tilastoihin tulisi ottaa mukaa mm. pääkaupunkiseudun lähijunat, Tukholman pendeltågit jne., sillä moni S-bahn vastaa enemmän tällaista.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Tämä taas tarkoittaisi sitä, että tilastoihin tulisi ottaa mukaa mm. pääkaupunkiseudun lähijunat, Tukholman pendeltågit jne., sillä moni S-bahn vastaa enemmän tällaista.


Koska Helsingissä ja Tukholmassa on jo metro ennestään, niin se ei vaikuttaisi tilastoihin, mutta kyllä joidenkin sellaisien eurooppalaisten kaupunkien kohdalla joissa metroa ei ole. Esim Kööpenhaminalla oli ennen varsinaista metroa jo hyvin metromainen S-Tog, ja Zürichkin  pääsisi "metrokaupunkien" joukkoon.

Avausvuosi mistä alkaen tällainen järjestelmä lasketaan "metroksi" voisi aiheuttaa päänvaivaa kanssa, koska rautatielähiliikennehän on usein aloitettu jo 1800-luvun puolella, mutta sovittakoot että riittää vuosiluku tai vuosikymmen jolloin tietyt vähimmäiskriteerit täyttyisivät, kuten:
- kaupungin joukkoliikenneliput kelpaavat junissa
- junat kulkevat kaikki sähköllä (muulloin kuin huoltojen kohdalla)
- reitit selkeästi linjojen mukaan järjestetty
- vuoroväli vähintään yhdellä linjalla arkisin enintään 20 minuuttia 

t. Rainer

----------


## Antero Alku

> Mielestäni asiasta pitää kysyä viime kädessä itse käyttäjältä, onko hänen kotikaupunkinsa raideliikenneväline hänen mielestään metro vai mikä.


Juuri niin ei voi tehdä. Koska ei ole mitään merkitystä sillä, mikä on järjestelmän nimi, vaan sillä, miten yhtenäisiä teknisiä ratkaisuja järjestelmissä on.

Esimerkkinä: Jos kysyttäisiin berliiniläisiltä, ne sanoisivat meidän metrosta, että tämä on S-Bahn (Berliiniläiseen tapaan). Ja kun kysytään hesalaiselta Strasburgista, se sanoo, että siellä on metro (tämä tarina on tosi, muuten). Entä mitä molemmat sanoisivat kun menevät Mansaarelle ajelemaan paikallisjunarataa vanhalla Lontoon deep tube -metrojunalla? Luulenpa, että lontoolainenkin on vähän ihmeissään, kun ensi kerran moisen näkee.




> Kokonaan suljettuja metrojärjestelmiä on aika pieni osa loppujen lopuksi. Osassa virtakiskoradoistakin on tasoristeyksiä ja maaseutu-pätkiä jotka eivät ole aidattu jne.


Avoratoja ja tasoristeyksiä en laskekaan metroiksi. Siksi siellä listalla ei ole niitä välimeren maiden kapearaiteisia, joihin on lisätty tunneliosuus. Virroitustapa ei ole ratkaiseva. Berliinin S-Bahn on sivuksikolla, mutta sillä on tasoriteyksiä. Myös Brittien saarilla on jopa 5-kiskoista maasta virroittavaa rataa ihan maaseudulla. Eurostar-junatkin kulkivat Englannissa aluksi maasta virroittamalla.




> Kirjat muuten vanhenevat myös. 1950-luvulla metroksi ei olisi laskettu lainkaan edes Helsingin tai Tukholman tyyppisiä järjestelmiä, vaan ainoastaan sellaiset jotka olivat kokonaan joko maanalaisia tai korkoratoja.
> ...Neuvostoliitto voidaan minun puolestani laskea pois laskusta ihan yksinkertaisuuden ja mittakaava-virhe -ilmiön vuoksi. Mutta come on, kuka muistaa enää esim 50 vuoden päästä mikä oli Neuvostoliitto, ja mitä merkistystä sillä on?


Aika kuluu ja asiat muuttuvat. 50 vuotta sitten ei ollut duoratikoita eikä Stadtbahneja. 100 vuotta sitten monella metroradalla ajettiin höyryvetureilla ja 150 vuotta sitten kaikilla. 50 vuotta tästä eteenpäin katsotaan sitten sen mukaan, mitä silloin on.

Ehkä näitä määrittelyitä ei tarvita enää lainkaan, ei Helsingissäkään. Nykyään metroksi nimitetty rataosa on muutettu ilmajohdolle ja se on osa Uudenmaan lääniin yhtenäistä paikallisraideliikenneverkkoa. Silfverbergin ja Alkun jälkeläiset naureskelevat vaariensa kinastelulle, koska kaikille on itsestään selvää ajaa samalla vaunulla kotiovelta, menee se sitten tunneliin, Kaivokadulle tai Rantaradan nopeiden junien rinnalla Leppävaaraan. Mutta kuulemma silloin 2000-luvun alussa oli vielä kumipyörillä asfaltilla kulkevia ratikoita, joissa oli öljyllä toimivat moottorit. Eikä niillä voinut ajaa raiteilla, vaan ihmiset joutuivat palvelemaan koneita kävelemällä yhdestä ratikasta toiseen.




> Ymmärrän sikäli kotisivujesi esitetyn tilaston, mutta mielestäni joidenkin kaupunkien ottaminen kaksi tai useampi kerta mukaan vertailuun siksi että niissä raitiotie on rakennettu eri vaiheissa...


Tarkoitus on kuvastaa kaupungeissa tehtyjä päätöksiä perustaa raideliikennettä. Yksi päätös on perustaa metro tai raitiotie, jota sitten laajennetaan samanlaisena. Jos päätetään perustaa erilainen ja erillinen järjestselmä kuin jokin, joka on jo olemassa, se osoittaa halua saada kaupunkiin toisenlainen liikenneväline kuin siihen mennessä.

Ruhrin alueella haluttiin ryhtyä rakentamaan oikeita metroja. Kysymys ei ollut raitioteiden laajentamisesta tunneliosuudella kuten vaikka Göteborgin hiljan avattu ratikkatunneli. Vaan olemassa olevan järjestelmän muuttamisesta toiseksi. Olkoonkin, että suunniteltiin muutoksen tapahtuvan vaiheittain. Kun Tukholmassa päätettiin tehdä Tvärbana, haluttiin jotain muuta kuin Lidingöbana, Nockebybana, Roslagsbana tai T-bana - jotka kaikki olivat erillisiä ja osin hyvinkin erilaisia.

En kiistä sitä, että tilastoja voi tehdä toisillakin tavoin ja toisiin tarkoituksiin. Ihan mielelläni tutustun sellaisiin ja niistä tehtäviin tulkintoihin.




> Ehkä rakennetun linjapituuden kertominen kertoisi toisenlaisen kuvan.


Vain suhteutettuna esim. asukasmäärään.




> Sitten rautatie-tyyppisten metrojen (S-Bahn) jättäminen kokonaan pois vertailusta vääristää myös...


Johonkin oli vedettävä raja, ja vedin sen yleisellä rautatieverkolla harjoitettavaan paikallisjunaliikenteeseen. Kaikki tilastoidut radathan ovat henkilöliikenteeseen tarkoitettuja, joskin raitioteillä on harjoitettu ja harjoitetaan edelleenkin tavaraliikennettä. Mutta se on selkeästi toissijainen toiminta.

Antero

----------


## Compact

> Entä mitä molemmat sanoisivat kun menevät Mansaarelle ajelemaan paikallisjunarataa vanhalla Lontoon deep tube -metrojunalla? Luulenpa, että lontoolainenkin on vähän ihmeissään, kun ensi kerran moisen näkee.


Taitaa olla kyse jostain muusta Britannian kruununsiirtomaasta kuin Mansaaresta. Siellä kun radat ovat kapeita (kolme jalkaa, kuten Manxin symbolikin), ja tosi mielenkiintoisia. On hevosrataa, höyryä ja sähköä. Pääkaupungin Douglasin pääkadun säännöllistä linjaliikennettä hoitavan hevosraitiotien toinen pääteasema on ulkomaanlaivojen (Englantiin ja Irlantiin) matkustajasatamassa ja toinen pääte on Ramseyhyn liikennöivän sähköradan yhdysliikenneasemalla. Hevosraitiotie on perustettu 1883 ja kalustoa on 20 vaunua, hevosia on n. 46 ja linjapituus noin kaksi kilometriä.

----------


## vristo

> Taitaa olla kyse jostain muusta Britannian kruununsiirtomaasta kuin Mansaaresta.


 Antero taisi tarkoittaa Isle of Wightia ja sen raideliikennettä, jota tosiaankin liikennöidään entisillä London Transportin tube-junilla. Tämä näyttäisi olevan ex-Bakerloo Linen kalustoa.

Linkki: http://www.island-line.co.uk/

Edit: oikein video löytyi aiheesta youtubesta
Tuo videossa näkyvä juna on siis vuoden 1938-mallinen Tube Stock, ex- Bakerloo Line.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Antero taisi tarkoittaa Isle of Wightia...


Kiitos Risto korjauksesta. Juuri tästä on kysymys. Riston linkkaama video kannattaa katsoa, jos haluaa nähdä, miten yksinkertaisesti ja halvalla voidaan tehdä metrorataa - vai mitä se sitten onkaan. Näyttäisi siltä, että 1-raiteisella maaseutuosuudella luotetaan siihen, etteivät ihmiset kävele radalla eivätkä myöskään virtakiskolla.

Ratahan ei tietenkään ole metrorata, vaan entinen paikallisrautatie, jota operoitiin höyryveturein vielä 1960-luvulla. Mutta muuttuiko se metroksi saadessaan sivukiskon ja vanhaa lontoolaista syvämetrojen junakalustoa?

Antero

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Aika kuluu ja asiat muuttuvat. 50 vuotta sitten ei ollut duoratikoita eikä Stadtbahneja. 100 vuotta sitten monella metroradalla ajettiin höyryvetureilla ja 150 vuotta sitten kaikilla. 50 vuotta tästä eteenpäin katsotaan sitten sen mukaan, mitä silloin on.
> 
> Ehkä näitä määrittelyitä ei tarvita enää lainkaan, ei Helsingissäkään. Nykyään metroksi nimitetty rataosa on muutettu ilmajohdolle ja se on osa Uudenmaan lääniin yhtenäistä paikallisraideliikenneverkkoa. Silfverbergin ja Alkun jälkeläiset naureskelevat vaariensa kinastelulle, koska kaikille on itsestään selvää ajaa samalla vaunulla kotiovelta, menee se sitten tunneliin, Kaivokadulle tai Rantaradan nopeiden junien rinnalla Leppävaaraan. Mutta kuulemma silloin 2000-luvun alussa oli vielä kumipyörillä asfaltilla kulkevia ratikoita, joissa oli öljyllä toimivat moottorit. Eikä niillä voinut ajaa raiteilla, vaan ihmiset joutuivat palvelemaan koneita kävelemällä yhdestä ratikasta toiseen.


Mielestäni jonkinlaisten laadullisten kriteerien pitäisi määritellä mikä on metro ja mikä ei ole. Se että on pitkä tunneli ja kokonaan eristetty, on 1950-luvun määritelmä. Jo nykyisinkin meillä on käytössä paljon muunlaisia järjestelmiä joiden kaupallinen nimi on "metro", mutta niistäkän kaikki eivät täytä niitä kriterejä joita on totuttu pitää "metron" edellytyksinä. Voi olla myös että v 2050 koko "metro" -sanasta on luovuttu, ja käytetään jotain muuta yeismaailmallista nimitystä. 

UrbanRail.net jakaa aika selkeästi metroiksi, raitiovaunuiksi ja metro+tram verkoiksi, mutta jotkut kaupungit ovat päässeet väärään viiteryhmään ja yksi niistä on Frankfurt, eli se rajanveto ei ole helppoa parhaimmallekaan asiantuntijalle.

Se täytyy muistaa että näissä vertailuissa lienee kuitenkin tarkoitus puhua kaupunkien joukkoliikennejärjestelmistä, ja se sulkee pois ns maaseuturaitiotiet, paikallisjunat jotka palvelevat vain maaseudun ja kaupungin välisiä matkoja, sekä turistikohteiden ratoja joissa ajetaan suurkaupunkien käytöstä poistetulla metro- tai raitiovaunukalustolla. 

Syntysiikö tällaisesta "metron" märitelmästä yksimielisyyttä?
- sähköllä kulkeva raideliikenneväline
- palvelee ensisijaisesti kaupungin ja kaupunkiseudun sisäistä liikennettä
- suht tiheä vuoroväli myös työmatkaruuhkan ulkopuolella
- käytetään kaupungin tariffijärjestelmän matkalippuja
- matkustajainfo on järjestetty niin että asemat ja pysäkit on merkitty kaikkiin karttoihin, ja oikea linja ja vuoro ja pysäkki jolla jäädä pois löytyyy helposti, vaikka ei osaisi edes maan kieltä
- liikennöinnin sujuvuus ei ole riippuvainen siitä miten vilkasta auto- ja muu liikenne on maan pinnalla




> Vain suhteutettuna esim. asukasmäärään.


Suhteutettuan asukasmäärään kertoo yhden vinkkelin asiasta. Aina pitäisi käyttää seudun tai metropolialueen asukasmäärää, mutta senkin määrittely on vaikeaa, kun jossain sen raja menee 100 km keskustan ulkopuolella ja jossakin vain 10 km. Kaupungin merkitystä ja taloudellista tilannetta kuvaavat mittarit voivat antaa toisenlaisen näkökulman. 




> Johonkin oli vedettävä raja, ja vedin sen yleisellä rautatieverkolla harjoitettavaan paikallisjunaliikenteeseen. Kaikki tilastoidut radathan ovat henkilöliikenteeseen tarkoitettuja, joskin raitioteillä on harjoitettu ja harjoitetaan edelleenkin tavaraliikennettä. Mutta se on selkeästi toissijainen toiminta.


Harjoitetaanko noilla Espanjan uusilla metroilla, jotka on rakennettu entisistä rautateistä, myös yleistä rautatieliikennettä? Mun ymmärtääksen Valenciassa ei ainakaan?

t. Rainer

----------


## Compact

> Aika kuluu ja asiat muuttuvat. 50 vuotta sitten ei ollut duoratikoita eikä Stadtbahneja. 100 vuotta sitten monella metroradalla ajettiin höyryvetureilla ja 150 vuotta sitten kaikilla. 50 vuotta tästä eteenpäin katsotaan sitten sen mukaan, mitä silloin on.


Helsingin S-bahn avattiin liikenteelle vuonna 1969. 
Varsinainen lähiliikenne oli alkanut jo kesällä 1886 Helsingin ja Järvenpään välillä höyryvetoisilla paikallisjunilla, joita varten oli hankittu vartavasten ketteriä 60 km/h:n nopeuteen pystyviä tankkivetureita sarjaa F1. Myöhemmin paikallisliikenteen vetureina junakokojen kasvaessa ja nopeuksien noustessa käytettiin tankkiveturisarjoja I1 (Vk1), I2 (Vk2), I3 (Vk3), N1 (Pr1) ja Pr2. Myöhemmin vetokaluston dieselöinti toi mukanaan omat veturinsa ja moottorivaununsa. Sen jälkeen liikenne sähköistettiin.

Siis Helsingin kiskolähiliikenteen käyttöhistoria alkaa vuonna 1886. Ehkä se joskus katsotaan "esimetron" aloitusvuodeksi, tai sitten tuo vuosi 1969. Vuonna 1982 otettiin käyttöön lisäksi paikallisen raitiotie- ja bussiyhtiön operoima yksittäinen linja.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Syntysiikö tällaisesta "metron" märitelmästä yksimielisyyttä?
> - sähköllä kulkeva raideliikenneväline
> - palvelee ensisijaisesti kaupungin ja kaupunkiseudun sisäistä liikennettä
> - suht tiheä vuoroväli myös työmatkaruuhkan ulkopuolella
> - käytetään kaupungin tariffijärjestelmän matkalippuja
> - matkustajainfo on järjestetty niin että asemat ja pysäkit on merkitty kaikkiin karttoihin, ja oikea linja ja vuoro ja pysäkki jolla jäädä pois löytyyy helposti, vaikka ei osaisi edes maan kieltä
> - liikennöinnin sujuvuus ei ole riippuvainen siitä miten vilkasta auto- ja muu liikenne on maan pinnalla


Eikö tuo viimeinen palauta määrittelyn siihen, mikä on omalla järjestelmälistasivullani. Siinähän märittelet, että systeemi on täysin eristetty.

Mutta yleisesti, mihin tarkoitukseen haluat tämän määrittelyn tehdä? Sillä minun mielestäni sekoitat nyt asioita, jotka eivät suoranaisesti liity toisiinsa. Esimerkiksi tariffijärjestelmä ei ole millään lailla kiinni järjestelmän teknisestä toteutuksesta eikä vaikuta siihen tai järjestelmän perustamisen tai ylläpitämisen kustannuksiin. Sama koskee matkustajainfoa. Jos kaupunki ei julkaise jossain kartassa tietyllä tavalla esitettyä linjakarttaa, niin lakkaako kaupungin maanalainen olemasta metro?

Ylipäätään sanoisin, että ei ole oikeata tai väärää määrittelyä. Ei ole edes tarvetta sopia yhteisesti, että määritellään nyt niin tai näin. On olemassa erilaisia määrittelyjä erilaisiin tarkoituksiin. Ja ainoa virhe niiden kanssa on se, ettei asian esittäjä esitä myös käyttämäänsä määrittelyä. Olet oikeassa siinä, että rajanveto ja määrittely voivat olla vaikeita, mutta se ei tee jonkun määritelmästä väärää.




> Suhteutettuan asukasmäärään kertoo yhden vinkkelin asiasta. Aina pitäisi käyttää seudun tai metropolialueen asukasmäärää, mutta senkin määrittely on vaikeaa, kun jossain sen raja menee 100 km keskustan ulkopuolella ja jossakin vain 10 km. Kaupungin merkitystä ja taloudellista tilannetta kuvaavat mittarit voivat antaa toisenlaisen näkökulman.


Kuten huomaat, ei ole kovin yksinkertaista. Joukkoliikenteen suosiota ei voi mitata ihmisillä, joilla ei ole joukkoliikennettä käytettävissään. Eli on turha laskea mukaan alueita ja niiden asukkaita, joissa ei ole joukkoliikennettä tai sitä ei voi sinne järjestää. Siksi joku ympyräetäisyys on täysin absurdi.

Esim. Räsänen ja Rosenberg ovat Joukkoliikenne keskisuurissa kaupungeissa -selvityksessään määritelleet joukkoliikenteen menestyksen tutkimiseen joukkoliikennekaupungin. Se tarkoittaa kuntarajoista riippumatonta aluetta, jossa yhdyskuntarakenne on sellainen, että siellä voi olla joukkoliikenteen palvelua. Hallinnollisen kunnan tai sen työssäkäyntialueen asukasmäärä on siten yksi asia, joukkoliikennekaupungin asukasmäärä on toinen.

Mutta tässäkin määrittelyssä on tietenkin se, että joukkoliikenteen menestys ei ole pelkästään kiinni siitä, minkälaista joukkoliikennettä joukkoliikennekaupungin alueella tarjotaan. Vaan myös siitä, minkälaista kaupunkirakenne on. Joukkoliikennekaupunkia kuin voi olla tiheä korttelikaupunki tai väljä ja pientalovaltainen esikaupunki. Eikä niissä molemmissa voi tarjota samanlaista palvelua, vaan palvelu on välttämättä vähemmän laadukasta väljällä alueella. (Poikkeus vahvistaa säännön: Espoossa väljästi rakennetulla pientalovaltaisella alueella halutaan kuitenkin tarjota tiiviiseen korttelikaupunkirakenteeseen tarkoitettua ja samalla mahdollisimman kallista joukkoliikennettä.)

Eli joukkoliikenteen menestys riippuu sekä kaupunkirakenteesta että tarjolla olevasta joukkoliikenteen palvelusta. Molemmat voivat toisistaan riippumatta olla nolla, mikä ei tietenkään merkitse, että se toinen joka ei ole nolla olisi silloin nollan arvoista, vaikka joukkoliikenteen käyttö on nolla.




> Harjoitetaanko noilla Espanjan uusilla metroilla, jotka on rakennettu entisistä rautateistä, myös yleistä rautatieliikennettä? Mun ymmärtääksen Valenciassa ei ainakaan?


En ole käynyt Valenciassa. Mutta jos 100 vuotta vanhaan rautatiehen rakennetaan tunneli, ei kai se muutu siitä metroksi sinunkaan mielestäsi?

Antero

----------


## Antero Alku

> Siis Helsingin kiskolähiliikenteen käyttöhistoria alkaa vuonna 1886. Ehkä se joskus katsotaan "esimetron" aloitusvuodeksi, tai sitten tuo vuosi 1969. Vuonna 1982 otettiin käyttöön lisäksi paikallisen raitiotie- ja bussiyhtiön operoima yksittäinen linja.


Näinhän se menee. Tai sitten New Yorkissa ja Lontoossa ei ole metroja, koska nykyään sähköistetyillä radoilla ajettiin aikanaan höyryveturvetoisin junin. Joten kyse on vain rautatieliikenteestä, joka jossain vaiheessa sähköistettiin.

Eli sovitaanko niin, että Budapestin Földalatti on maailman ensimmäinen metro?  :Wink:  Eikä esim. Oslossa ole metroa, vaan siellä on raitiotie, josta tosin suuri osa on pantu tunneliin. Joudunko korjailemaan tilastoani rankalla kädellä...

Antero

----------


## late-

> Mielestäni asiasta pitää kysyä viime kädessä itse käyttäjältä, onko hänen kotikaupunkinsa raideliikenneväline hänen mielestään metro vai mikä.


Tämä on käsillä olevan keskustelun kannalta täysin hedelmätön lähtökohta. Muhuun käyttöön se voi soveltua.

Keskustelussahan on kyse siitä minkälaisia liikenneteknisiä ratkaisuja eri kaupunkeihin on valittu viime vuosisadan aikana. Olennaista on tällöin tekninen aspekti, jota markkinointinimi ei kuvaa. Stadtbahneja ei voi käyttää ajan hengen merkkeinä täysin eristetyn metron puolesta kutsumalla niitä metroiksi, koska ne ovat liikenneteknisesti aivan eri luokasta.

Tämä korostuu juuri pääkaupunkiseutua koskevassa keskustelussa, koska täällä ainoa yleisesti tunnettu metron malli on täysin eristetty metro. Liikennevälineitä vertailtaessa metrolla viitataan nimenomaan nykyisen kaltaiseen raskasmetroon. Kevyemmistä ratkaisuista käytetään eri nimiä.

Metronimitystä voi kyllä käyttää sen arvioimiseen mikä on ollut eri aikoina mielikuva eri nimisistä välineistä kansainvälisesti. 




> Neuvostoliitto voidaan minun puolestani laskea pois laskusta ihan yksinkertaisuuden ja mittakaava-virhe -ilmiön vuoksi. Mutta come on, kuka muistaa enää esim 50 vuoden päästä mikä oli Neuvostoliitto, ja mitä merkistystä sillä on?


Kun vertaillaan toteutuneita ratkaisuja 1900-luvulta? Yritäpä selittää kylmä sota kuvittelemalla, että Neuvostoliiton hajoaminen voidaan transponoida myös menneisyyteen. Eli selkeästi Suomeksi: Kun vertaillaan toteutuneita valintoja, on luonnollisesti käytettävä kulloisenkin hetken kontekstia. On mieletöntä väittää, että vaikkapa Tallinnan (pika)raitiotievalinnat ennen 90-lukua tehtiin Viron nykyisen poliittisen ja taloudellisen ilmaston valossa länsimaiselta pohjalta eikä osana Neuvostoliittoa. Siksi ei ole mielekästä vertailla niitä meidän tilanteeseemme. Tallinnan uudempia valintoja voi vähitellen alkaakin vertailla, mutta silloinkin täytyy pitää mielessä erilaiset taustat ja lähtökohdat nykytilanteeseen vielä hyvin pitkään.

Yhtenä piirteenä voidaan toki huomioida Suomen asema Neuvostoliiton naapurina, mutta sitä ei pidä paisutella. Liikennejärjestelmävalintojen historia ei viittaa siihen, että toivotuilla tai tavoitelluilla ratkaisuilla olisi ollut suhteettoman suuria itävaikutteita. Metron järjestelmävalinnan perusteleminen reaalipolitiikalla ei aiemman keskustelun valossa vaikuttaisi kovin uskottavalta. Tarkkaan vaunukaluston hankintatapaan vaikutusta on voinut ollakin.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Keskustelussahan on kyse siitä minkälaisia liikenneteknisiä ratkaisuja eri kaupunkeihin on valittu viime vuosisadan aikana. Olennaista on tällöin tekninen aspekti, jota markkinointinimi ei kuvaa. Stadtbahneja ei voi käyttää ajan hengen merkkeinä täysin eristetyn metron puolesta kutsumalla niitä metroiksi, koska ne ovat liikenneteknisesti aivan eri luokasta.


Itse asiassa Helsingissä alkujaan lähdettiin suunnittelemaan metroväyliä eli metroa juurikin stadtbahnin kaltaisen järjestelmän pohjalta erotuksena järeästä lähijunamaisesta, täysin suljetusta metrosta.  :Smile:  Noin kymmenen vuoden aikana suunniteltu järjestelmä muuttui nimen säilyessä entisenä. Metro on toki näppärä nimi, mutta kuten täällä on monesti todettu, Helsingin metrokonsepti on kaiken kaikkaan koko lailla epätyypillinen, vaikkakaan ei ainutkertainen. Riippuu mihin vertaa.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Eikö tuo viimeinen palauta määrittelyn siihen, mikä on omalla järjestelmälistasivullani. Siinähän märittelet, että systeemi on täysin eristetty.


Ei sen täydy olla täysin eristetty, voi se kulkea kadullakin, mutta asianmukaisin varoituslaitoksin ja turvalaitttein kuitenkin ettei houkuttele autoja ja jalankulkijoita ylittämään rataa tai ajamasta/kävelemästä sillä muilla kuin sallituilla paikoilla. 




> Mutta yleisesti, mihin tarkoitukseen haluat tämän määrittelyn tehdä? Sillä minun mielestäni sekoitat nyt asioita, jotka eivät suoranaisesti liity toisiinsa. Esimerkiksi tariffijärjestelmä ei ole millään lailla kiinni järjestelmän teknisestä toteutuksesta eikä vaikuta siihen tai järjestelmän perustamisen tai ylläpitämisen kustannuksiin. Sama koskee matkustajainfoa. Jos kaupunki ei julkaise jossain kartassa tietyllä tavalla esitettyä linjakarttaa, niin lakkaako kaupungin maanalainen olemasta metro?


Periaatteessa "metron" pitää olla, saadakseen käyttää sitä nimitystä, osa kaupungin joukkoliikennejärjestelmää, ja tariffijärjestelmän pitää olla yhtenäinen muun kaupunkiliikenteen kanssa, ja kohdella asiakkaita tasa-arvoisesti. Se mahdollistaa eri lippujen hinnat toki metrolle kuin esim raitiovaunuihin, mutta kaupungin päättävillä elimillä pitää olla jotain sananvaltaa miten tariffit on toteutettu, ja millä ehdoilla koko liikenne pelaa. Tämä ei ole itsestäänselvyys. Maailmalla on paljon lähijuna- ym systeemejä joissa kaupungilla ei ole mitään sananvaltaa sen enempää liikenteen kuin toiminnan rahoituksen hoitamisessa. Näin siis nykyaikana. Voi olla että 50 vuoden päästä tilanne on vallan toisenlainen.

Matkustajainfon selkeys ja matkustamisen helppus ovat metron laatutekijöitä jotka erottavat sen raitiovaunu-tai bussiverkostoista, joiden pysäkit ei ole merkitty yleensä kaupungin osoitekarttoihin, ja matkustaminen yleensä vaatii aika hyvää paikallistuntemusta. Eräs esimerkki maanalaisesta jota en minä pitänyt oikein metrona oli Wienin vanha Stadtbahn jonka koko olemassaolosta harva tiesi, ja jonka ulkonaiset puitteet olivat ennen sen muuttamista osaksi kaupungin U-Bahn-verkostoa, kuin 1. maailmansodan ajoilta. 




> Näinhän se menee. Tai sitten New Yorkissa ja Lontoossa ei ole metroja, koska nykyään sähköistetyillä radoilla ajettiin aikanaan höyryveturvetoisin junin. Joten kyse on vain rautatieliikenteestä, joka jossain vaiheessa sähköistettiin.


Se mitä britit kutsuvat Lontoon vanhimmaksi metroksi oli aluksi kieltämättä vain tavallinen rautatie joka kulki tunnelissa, ja Lontoon ensimmäinen varsinainen metro  oli Thamesin alittava sähköistetty putkirata joka otettiin käyttöön 1890-luvulla, ja on yhä yksi Northern Linen osuuksista. 




> Eli sovitaanko niin, että Budapestin Földalatti on maailman ensimmäinen metro?  Eikä esim. Oslossa ole metroa, vaan siellä on raitiotie, josta tosin suuri osa on pantu tunneliin. Joudunko korjailemaan tilastoani rankalla kädellä...


Oslon raideliikenne koki sellaisen metamorfoosin, että vanhat esimetrolinjat muuttuivat vähitellen "oikeaksi" metroksi. Varsinaista metroksi muuttumisajankohtaa on vaikeaa määritellä, onko se 1928 kun ensimmäinen tunnelipätkä keskustaan avattiin vai silloin kun kaupungin itäpuolelle avatiin ensimmäine nykyaikainen metro 1966. 




> Helsingin S-bahn avattiin liikenteelle vuonna 1969.


Vai 1972 kun linjakartat otettiin käyttöön, tai joskus myöhemin 1970-luvulla kun HKL:n liput alkoivat kelvata junissa, vai vasta 1986 kun seutulipusta tuli ainoa seudun sisällä kelpaava lippu lähijunissa? 




> Varsinainen lähiliikenne oli alkanut jo kesällä 1886 Helsingin ja Järvenpään välillä höyryvetoisilla paikallisjunilla, joita varten oli hankittu vartavasten ketteriä 60 km/h:n nopeuteen pystyviä tankkivetureita sarjaa F1. Myöhemmin paikallisliikenteen vetureina junakokojen kasvaessa ja nopeuksien noustessa käytettiin tankkiveturisarjoja I1 (Vk1), I2 (Vk2), I3 (Vk3), N1 (Pr1) ja Pr2. Myöhemmin vetokaluston dieselöinti toi mukanaan omat veturinsa ja moottorivaununsa. Sen jälkeen liikenne sähköistettiin.


Lähiliikenne on saattanut olla 1800-1900-luvun taitteessa kansainvälisessä mittapuussa hyvin metromaista, mutta sitä se ei ollut enää oikein 1960-luvulla. VR:n Pietarissa operoimat lähijunat taas olivat vielä metromaisempia, eikö vain? 

Asiasta toiseen: Olisikohan Helsingin ensimmäinen "metro" ollut Pitäjänmäen ja Vallilan välillä kulkevat työläisjunat? Onko niistä muuten aikataulutietoja, joita voisi julkaista netissä?

t. Rainer

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Tämä korostuu juuri pääkaupunkiseutua koskevassa keskustelussa, koska täällä ainoa yleisesti tunnettu metron malli on täysin eristetty metro. Liikennevälineitä vertailtaessa metrolla viitataan nimenomaan nykyisen kaltaiseen raskasmetroon. Kevyemmistä ratkaisuista käytetään eri nimiä.


Asiantuntijoille ei  ole epäselvää mikä on Stadtbahn jne, mutta suurelle yleisölle on helpompi puhua esim mediassa metrosta, silloinkin kun on kyse sen kevyemmistä olomuodoista. Moni suomalainen "joukkoliikennemaallikko" on matkaillut tai käynyt liikematkalla esim Frankfurtissa, Kölnissä, tai Hannoverissa eikä ole voinut välttyä tutustumasta U-Bahniin.




> Kun vertaillaan toteutuneita ratkaisuja 1900-luvulta? Yritäpä selittää kylmä sota kuvittelemalla, että Neuvostoliiton hajoaminen voidaan transponoida myös menneisyyteen. Eli selkeästi Suomeksi: Kun vertaillaan toteutuneita valintoja, on luonnollisesti käytettävä kulloisenkin hetken kontekstia. On mieletöntä väittää, että vaikkapa Tallinnan (pika)raitiotievalinnat ennen 90-lukua tehtiin Viron nykyisen poliittisen ja taloudellisen ilmaston valossa länsimaiselta pohjalta eikä osana Neuvostoliittoa. Siksi ei ole mielekästä vertailla niitä meidän tilanteeseemme. Tallinnan uudempia valintoja voi vähitellen alkaakin vertailla, mutta silloinkin täytyy pitää mielessä erilaiset taustat ja lähtökohdat nykytilanteeseen vielä hyvin pitkään.


Mitä halusin sanoa, että 100 vuotta sitten Eurooppa oli jakautunut eri kansallisuuksista kostuviin keisarikuntiin ja blokkeihin silloinkin, ja eri maihin rakennettiin silloin sekä raitioteitä että metroja, eivätkä ratkaisut poikenneet radikaalisti toisistaan, ja niihin entisiin valtakuntiin rakennetut senaikaiset metrot ovat yhä käytössä, vaikka niiden alkperäinen tarkoitus oli palvella vallan toisenlaisia matkustajaryhmiä kuin mitä nyt käyttävät.

Neuvostoliitto ei ollut mikään täysin umpinainen pullo, vaan siellä omaksuttiin länsimaiset ideat kaupunkisuunnittelussa, jossakin toki vähän mittakaavoja suurennellen. Siellä kaupungin piti olla todellapaljon suurempi kuin lännessä, ennenkuin niihin alettiin rakentaa ensimmäistä metrolinjaa. Neuvostoliitto sai käyttöönsä myös sähköjuna-/metrotietotaitoa viemällä 2.maailmansodan jälken sotakorvauksina Saksalta kokonaisia junia ja ratalaitteita. Kylmä sota vaikutti lähinnä siihen että metrot rakennettiin syvälle maan alle väestönsuojallisiin tarkoituksiin, mutta niin tehtiin monin paikoin myös lännessä.

Jos Viron ja Baltian maiden neuvostomiehitys ei olisi toteutunut, niin on vaikea arvioida joukkoliikenteen kehittymistä. Todennäköisesti olisi suurissa kaupungeissa seurattu joko skandinaavisia esimerkkejä, laajentamalla raitiotie lähiöihin sitä mukaa kun ne syntyvät, tai sitten siirrytty rahan säästämisen vuoksi kokonaan bussipohjaiseen joukkoliikentesen keskustojen ulkopuolella ja hajanaiseen kaupunkirakentamistapaan kuten Helsingissä, ja raideliikennten laajentaminen olisi aloitettu todella myöhään.




> Yhtenä piirteenä voidaan toki huomioida Suomen asema Neuvostoliiton naapurina, mutta sitä ei pidä paisutella. Liikennejärjestelmävalintojen historia ei viittaa siihen, että toivotuilla tai tavoitelluilla ratkaisuilla olisi ollut suhteettoman suuria itävaikutteita. Metron järjestelmävalinnan perusteleminen reaalipolitiikalla ei aiemman keskustelun valossa vaikuttaisi kovin uskottavalta. Tarkkaan vaunukaluston hankintatapaan vaikutusta on voinut ollakin.


Itse asiassa, jos idänsuhteet olisivat vaikuttaneet Helsingin päättäjiin totaalisemmin, niin todennäköisesti raitiovaunu-, johdinauto- ja ehkä myös bussikalustoa olisi tuotu itäblokista. On mahdollista, että tänne olisi rakennettu pikaraitiotie/esimetro, jollaisia suunniteltiin Tallinnaan ja joita on käytössä mm Volgogradissa ja Kryvy Rihissä. Mutta tämä on spekulointia.

t. Rainer

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Kuten huomaat, ei ole kovin yksinkertaista. Joukkoliikenteen suosiota ei voi mitata ihmisillä, joilla ei ole joukkoliikennettä käytettävissään. Eli on turha laskea mukaan alueita ja niiden asukkaita, joissa ei ole joukkoliikennettä tai sitä ei voi sinne järjestää. Siksi joku ympyräetäisyys on täysin absurdi.


Näin on. Valitettavasti eri kaupungit Euroopassa määrittelevät metropolialueensa miten itse lystäävät.




> Esim. Räsänen ja Rosenberg ovat Joukkoliikenne keskisuurissa kaupungeissa -selvityksessään määritelleet joukkoliikenteen menestyksen tutkimiseen joukkoliikennekaupungin. Se tarkoittaa kuntarajoista riippumatonta aluetta, jossa yhdyskuntarakenne on sellainen, että siellä voi olla joukkoliikenteen palvelua. Hallinnollisen kunnan tai sen työssäkäyntialueen asukasmäärä on siten yksi asia, joukkoliikennekaupungin asukasmäärä on toinen.
> 
> Mutta tässäkin määrittelyssä on tietenkin se, että joukkoliikenteen menestys ei ole pelkästään kiinni siitä, minkälaista joukkoliikennettä joukkoliikennekaupungin alueella tarjotaan. Vaan myös siitä, minkälaista kaupunkirakenne on. Joukkoliikennekaupunkia kuin voi olla tiheä korttelikaupunki tai väljä ja pientalovaltainen esikaupunki. Eikä niissä molemmissa voi tarjota samanlaista palvelua, vaan palvelu on välttämättä vähemmän laadukasta väljällä alueella. (Poikkeus vahvistaa säännön: Espoossa väljästi rakennetulla pientalovaltaisella alueella halutaan kuitenkin tarjota tiiviiseen korttelikaupunkirakenteeseen tarkoitettua ja samalla mahdollisimman kallista joukkoliikennettä.)


Kun nyt pästään tähän väljä + autoliikenne ja tiivis + joukkoliikenne problematiikkaan, niin Espoo ei ole mielestäni toivoton tapaus. Länsiväylän varsihan on aika tiivistä aina Matinkylään asti, mutta siitä eteenpäin on epätasaisen tiivistä.

Siinä on varmaan perää, että ihmiset jotka 20-40 vuotta sitten muuttivat Espooseen muuttivat nimenomaan siksi että eivät olleet järin kiinnostuneet joukkoliikennepalveluista, ja siksi ne pitkän aikaa alikehittyivät. Nyt tilanne on toinen.

Ongelmallisempana pidän sitä, että samantyyppisiä ihmisiä jotka eivät ole kiinnostuneita joukkoliikennepalveluista muuttaa nyt sankoin joukoin Nurmijärvelle ja Vihtiin, laajentaen Helsingin työssäkäyntialuetta, mutta heikentäen joukkoliikenteen käyttöastetta, ja aiheuttaen muita ongelmia. Pitäisi selvittää se, että miksi ihmiset eivät ole kiinnostuneita joukkoliikennekaupungista. Onko se pelkästään omakotitalo joka vie ihmisiä sinne, vai onko ns joukkoliikennekaupungeissa jotenkin epäonnistuttu?

PK-seudulla on käytännössä joukkoliikennekaupunkia kolmea eri päälajia: Keskustan kivikaupunki joka on tiivis ja jossa on raitiovaunut ja koko muukin joukkoliikennepaletti käytettävissään, raskaan raideliikenteen varten rakennetut melko tiiviit satelliittilähiöt, ja pienet lähiöt jonne menee vain bussi. 

Yksi syy poismuuttoon on asuntojen hinta. Kun perhe tarvitsee tilaa, ei ainakaan kivikaupungista löydy enää sitä neliömäärää johon perheen maksukyky riittää, se on ymmärrettävää. Kun mennään ulommas, niin maksukyky saattaisi riittää esim satelliittilähiön asuntoon, mutta sitä vaihtoehtoa pidetään silti huonompana kuin että perhe muuttaa kauas ok-taloon, hankkii kaksi autoa ja alkaa kulkea niillä kaikki matkat.

Mikä niiden satelliittilähiöiden toteutuksessa on mennyt niin pieleen? Eivät suomalaiset lähiöt ole edes niin jykeviä kuin jossain keski-Euroopassa on totuttu näkemään, mutta niitä karsastetaan keskiluokkaisten ihmisten joukossa, oieastaan niitä karsastaa sekä ns perusstadilaiset että "uusnurmijärveläiset".

Olen koko ikäni asunut erilaisissa lähiöissä, en koskaan minkään kaupungin keskustassa, mutta en maallakaan. Olen asunut sekä pienissä joissa palvelut ovat minimitasoa, että aika isoissa, ja arvostan enemmän niitä isompia joissa on hyviä palveluja ja myös nopea joukkoliikenne jolla pääsee kaupungin muihin osiin, mutta olen ehkä poikkeus. Hyväksyn täysin senkin että "kulttuuritarjonta" niissä rajoittuu siirtolaisten ylläpitämiin pikaruokapaikkoihin ja paikallisten ukkeleiden suosimiin kaljakuppiloihin, + kirjastoon ja työväenopiston toimipisteeseen, koska tiedän että enemmän ja tasokkaampaa kulttuuria on tarjolla parinkymmenen minuutin joukkoliikennematkan päässä.

Jostakin keskustelufoorumeista saa käsityksen "Nurmijärvi-ilmiön" suosiosta, mutta jotenkin tuntuu, että nuo ihmiset, vaikka kuinka vakuuttavat elämänlatunsa parantuneen, vielä korostaen sitä että ei tarvitse kulkea enää joukkoliikenteellä,  eivät ole olleet täysin varmoja valinnoistaan, menneet vain muiden perässä. Vai onko se, että lähiöt ovat eräissä tapauksisa päässet ränsistymään ja sellaisen, joka ei ole syntynyt sellaisessa, tuntee itsensä ulkopuoliseksi?

Ylläpitäjä saa siirtää tämän aloituksen muuallekin, jos katsoo aiheelliseksi.

t. Rainer

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Itse asiassa Helsingissä alkujaan lähdettiin suunnittelemaan metroväyliä eli metroa juurikin stadtbahnin kaltaisen järjestelmän pohjalta erotuksena järeästä lähijunamaisesta, täysin suljetusta metrosta.  Noin kymmenen vuoden aikana suunniteltu järjestelmä muuttui nimen säilyessä entisenä. Metro on toki näppärä nimi, mutta kuten täällä on monesti todettu, Helsingin metrokonsepti on kaiken kaikkaan koko lailla epätyypillinen, vaikkakaan ei ainutkertainen. Riippuu mihin vertaa.


Mun mielestäni menetettiin mahdollisuus saada tänne stadtbahn-metro kun vain jahkailtiin ja jahkailtiin, kaupungin eri instanssit eivät tienneet mitä toinen tekee, ja grynderit räiskivät lähiöitä kauas kaupunkirajojen ulkopuolelle, jättäen kokonaisia kaupunginmeneviä aukkoja niiden väliin, joiden täyttö jälkikäteen on ylivoimaisen vaikeaa. 

Muuten, sain käsiini nipun vanhoja Tekniikan Maailman numeroita vuodelta 1969, ja yhdessä niistä kuvattiin Smith&Polvisen liikennesuunnitelmaa. TM tietysti kehui suunitelmia mainioiksi, mutta ei myöskään jättänyt kehumatta metroa. 

Se mihin panin merkille karttoja tutkiesa oli, että metroradat oli piirretty niihin vanhojen Castréniin stadtbahn-metron suunnitelmien mukaan, ei myöhemmin julkaistujen Metrotoimiston suunnitelmien mukaan. Eli Smith&Polvisen toimisto  ei lähtenyt piirtämään metrolinjoja uusiksi, eikä muuttaman metroa raskaampaan suuntaan, karsi vain linjapituutta. On mahdollista että suunnitelmat olivat vielä keskeneräisiä v 1969, mutta kuitenkin, tietääkö joku tarkemmin miten sen kanssa meni?

t. Rainer

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Se mihin panin merkille karttoja tutkiesa oli, että metroradat oli piirretty niihin vanhojen Castréniin stadtbahn-metron suunnitelmien mukaan, ei myöhemmin julkaistujen Metrotoimiston suunnitelmien mukaan. Eli Smith&Polvisen toimisto  ei lähtenyt piirtämään metrolinjoja uusiksi, eikä muuttaman metroa raskaampaan suuntaan, karsi vain linjapituutta. On mahdollista että suunnitelmat olivat vielä keskeneräisiä v 1969, mutta kuitenkin, tietääkö joku tarkemmin miten sen kanssa meni?


En ehkä ymmärtänyt kysymysta esittäjän tarkoittamalla tavalla, mutta siis nyt olemassa oleva metro menee karkeasti samaa peruslinjausta noudatellen kuin Castrénin vastaavat metroväylien itäradat. Kulosaaressa ja Myllypurossa Castrénin linjaukset olisivat menneet maankäyttöä lähempää. Kantakaupungissa linjaus ei olisi mennyt yhtä syvällä. Olennainen ero on siinä, että toteutuneessa metrossa on vastaavalla yhteysvälillä selvästi vähemmän asemia ja liityntää tarvitaan esimekiksi jonnekin Kurkimäkeenkin. Järeän standardin mukainen metro on tietysti hurjan kallis perustamiskustannuksiltaakin. Toisaalta itse metromatka vaikkapa Kampista Kontulaan menee nykyisellään joitakin minuutteja nopeammin kuin kevyemmin toteutetussa mallissa. Castrénin malli olisi erityisen onnistunut, jos se olisi rakennettu integroidusti ympäröivien yhdyskuntien kanssa. Niinhän ei ollut tapahtumassa, betonikylät olivat useissa tapauksissa olleet pystyssä silloin, kuin Castréninkin linjauksia vasta piirreltiin kartoille.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> En ehkä ymmärtänyt kysymysta esittäjän tarkoittamalla tavalla, mutta siis nyt olemassa oleva metro menee karkeasti samaa peruslinjausta noudatellen kuin Castrénin vastaavat metroväylien itäradat. Kulosaaressa ja Myllypurossa Castrénin linjaukset olisivat menneet maankäyttöä lähempää. Kantakaupungissa linjaus ei olisi mennyt yhtä syvällä. Olennainen ero on siinä, että toteutuneessa metrossa on vastaavalla yhteysvälillä selvästi vähemmän asemia ja liityntää tarvitaan esimekiksi jonnekin Kurkimäkeenkin. Järeän standardin mukainen metro on tietysti hurjan kallis perustamiskustannuksiltaakin. Toisaalta itse metromatka vaikkapa Kampista Kontulaan menee nykyisellään joitakin minuutteja nopeammin kuin kevyemmin toteutetussa mallissa. Castrénin malli olisi erityisen onnistunut, jos se olisi rakennettu integroidusti ympäröivien yhdyskuntien kanssa. Niinhän ei ollut tapahtumassa, betonikylät olivat useissa tapauksissa olleet pystyssä silloin, kuin Castréninkin linjauksia vasta piirreltiin kartoille.


Mun pitää tarkistaa asiaa itämetron osalta esim Myllypuron kohdalla.  

Mihin minä kiinnitin huomiota oli, että tässä kartassa ns U-metro ei olisi alkanut ensinkään Martinlaaksosta vaan Kaivokselasta, ja sen reitti kulki paljon idempänä kuin Martinlaakson rata, ja että Haagan jälkeen U-metro olisi kulkenut lännempänä kuin myöhemmissä Metrotoimiston suunnitelmissa, ja risteysasema itämetron kanssa olisi ollut Ruoholahti Kampin sijaan. Tällaisen metrohaaranhan Castrén piirsi 1963. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Mihin minä kiinnitin huomiota oli, että tässä kartassa ns U-metro ei olisi alkanut ensinkään Martinlaaksosta vaan Kaivokselasta, ja sen reitti kulki paljon idempänä kuin Martinlaakson rata, ja että Haagan jälkeen U-metro olisi kulkenut lännempänä kuin myöhemmissä Metrotoimiston suunnitelmissa, ja risteysasema itämetron kanssa olisi ollut Ruoholahti Kampin sijaan. Tällaisen metrohaaranhan Castrén piirsi 1963.


Varsin oikeita huomiota olet tehnyt. Aloitan vuonna 1963 esitellystä suunnitelmasta. Silloinen "Vantaankosken haara" kulki kautta linjan idempää kuin nykyinen rautatieyhteys. Ehkäpä osuus Louhela - Martinlaakso vastasi eniten toteutunutta. Tämäkin linjaus meni Kaivokselan kautta, kuten vuonna 1968 julkaistu Smith & Polvisen ehdotuksen mukainen vastaava raideyhteys. S & P:ssä Kaivoksela oli tosiaan pääteasema, muilta osin haara oli hyvinkin samankaltainen. Toinen yhteinen asia oli tämän radan risteäminen itä-länsi-runkoradan kanssa Mariassa(!), eli Kampin ja Ruoholahden välimaastossa. Paikalla on bussilinjan 55 päätepysäkki maan pinnalla (aikanaan siellä oli raitiolinjan 6 eteläinen silmukka). Vuonna 1969 esitellyssä "Raideliikenteen perusverkko" -suunnitelmassa Martinlaakson rata oli muuttunut rautatieksi, mutta linjaus oli paikka paikoin itäisempi kuin toteutunut, ja siihen kuului maanalaisia osia muuallakin kuin Malminkartanon aseman kohdalla. Viimeistään vuonna 1971 radalle oli hahmottunut se linjaus, joka lopulta toteutui. Metron verkkotutkimuksissa rata näkyi tämänkin jälkeen yhtenä osana U-metroa, olihan radalle ikään kuin optiona varattu mahdollisuus päivittää se "täysmetroksi". Metron verkkotutkimuksissa risteäminen "ykkösmetron" kanssa olisi järjestetty Kamppiin, jonne sittemmin louhittiin tilavarauskin. Voi olla, että Marian lähelle aiemmissa luonnoksissa suunnitellut risteysasemat olisi nekin joissakin yhteyksissä luokiteltu "Kampiksi", mutta sijainti olisi niissä ollut nykyistä Kamppia lounaampana.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

Vertailin S&P:n karttaa nykyiseen itämetroon, ja jokseenkin samaa  reittiä näyttäisivät kulkevan. Kartta on tosin vähän epätarkka, ja osa asuinalueista taisivat olla vasta rakenteilla kartan julkaisemisen aikoihin, eli pikkasen poikeaa jostain kohdin, mutta sama metro näyttäisi olevan. Asemia ei kartassa näytetä ollenkaan. Päättymiskohta idässä on kauempana kuin Mellunmäessä, se on Vantaan puolella Porvoon moottoritien paikkeilla. 

Länsimetron osalta se näyttäisi menevän ihan samaa reittiä kuin se joka nyt aiotaan rakentaa. 

Vanhasta Casténin suunitelmista ovat S&P:ssä mukana myös poikittaisrata joka yhdistää itä- ja pohjoimetron Kaasutehtaalta (Sörnäisissä) kulkien Pasilan kautta Haagaan. 




> Varsin oikeita huomiota olet tehnyt. Aloitan vuonna 1963 esitellystä suunnitelmasta. Silloinen "Vantaankosken haara" kulki kautta linjan idempää kuin nykyinen rautatieyhteys. Ehkäpä osuus Louhela - Martinlaakso vastasi eniten toteutunutta. Tämäkin linjaus meni Kaivokselan kautta, kuten vuonna 1968 julkaistu Smith & Polvisen ehdotuksen mukainen vastaava raideyhteys. S & P:ssä Kaivoksela oli tosiaan pääteasema, muilta osin haara oli hyvinkin samankaltainen.


S&P:n rakentamisohjelman mukaan koko Kaivokselan haara olisi rakennettu viimeisenä kaikista,eli vasta 1990-luvun lopulle asti olisivat länsi-vantaalaiset metroaan saaneet odottaa. Tuo moottoritie jota Antero aikaisemmmin viestiketjussa väitti olleen vaihtoehto Martinlaakson radalle, ja joka kulkee sen reittiä pitkin, on todellakin piirretty S&P:n karttaan. 




> Toinen yhteinen asia oli tämän radan risteäminen itä-länsi-runkoradan kanssa Mariassa(!), eli Kampin ja Ruoholahden välimaastossa. Paikalla on bussilinjan 55 päätepysäkki maan pinnalla (aikanaan siellä oli raitiolinjan 6 eteläinen silmukka).


Tuo kohta jossa on vain Maarian sairaala ja vanhaa puu-Ruoholahtea vaikuttaa lähinnä vitsiltä isoksi metron vaihtoasemaksi. Mikähän lienee ollut ajatuksena? 




> Vuonna 1969 esitellyssä "Raideliikenteen perusverkko" -suunnitelmassa Martinlaakson rata oli muuttunut rautatieksi, mutta linjaus oli paikka paikoin itäisempi kuin toteutunut, ja siihen kuului maanalaisia osia muuallakin kuin Malminkartanon aseman kohdalla. Viimeistään vuonna 1971 radalle oli hahmottunut se linjaus, joka lopulta toteutui. Metron verkkotutkimuksissa rata näkyi tämänkin jälkeen yhtenä osana U-metroa, olihan radalle ikään kuin optiona varattu mahdollisuus päivittää se "täysmetroksi". Metron verkkotutkimuksissa risteäminen "ykkösmetron" kanssa olisi järjestetty Kamppiin, jonne sittemmin louhittiin tilavarauskin. Voi olla, että Marian lähelle aiemmissa luonnoksissa suunnitellut risteysasemat olisi nekin joissakin yhteyksissä luokiteltu "Kampiksi", mutta sijainti olisi niissä ollut nykyistä Kamppia lounaampana.


Eli voidaaan sanoa että U-metron/pohjoismetron suunnitelmat ovat "eläneet" aika rajusti, ja joka vuosikymmen tai joskus useamminkin se on piirretty uudestaan.

t. Rainer

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Vertailin S&P:n karttaa nykyiseen itämetroon, ja jokseenkin samaa  reittiä näyttäisivät kulkevan. Kartta on tosin vähän epätarkka, ja osa asuinalueista taisivat olla vasta rakenteilla kartan julkaisemisen aikoihin, eli pikkasen poikeaa jostain kohdin, mutta sama metro näyttäisi olevan. Asemia ei kartassa näytetä ollenkaan. Päättymiskohta idässä on kauempana kuin Mellunmäessä, se on Vantaan puolella Porvoon moottoritien paikkeilla. 
> 
> Länsimetron osalta se näyttäisi menevän ihan samaa reittiä kuin se joka nyt aiotaan rakentaa.


Idässä rata meni tosiaan Fazerintien tuntumaan saakka. Länsihaara meni kyllä Lauttasaaressa selvästi pohjoisempaa verrattuna nyt toteutettavaan Länsimetroon. Keilalahden koukkaus ei kartalla kierrä Otaniemeä samalla tavoin kuin nykyisissä suunnitelmissa. Myös Niittykummun kohdalla S & P:n metro menee eri tavoin eli nykyistä aika paljonkin etelämpää. Karkeasti ottaen perusjuoni on kuitenkin samansukuinen.

----------


## Deko

Onko Kuusitiellä sijaitsevaa maanalaista salibandyhallia kaavailtu aikanaan asemaksi Castrenin metroon?

----------


## Compact

> Onko Kuusitiellä sijaitsevaa maanalaista salibandyhallia kaavailtu aikanaan asemaksi Castrenin metroon?


Minä vuonna tuo on rakennettu ja missä se tarkemmin sanottuna on?

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

Itsekin jouduin oikein Googlella etsimään, kun ei ollut mitään havaintoa hallista:
Kuusitie 12

Epäilen vahvasti tuolla olevan mitään tekemistä metrosuunnitelmien kanssa. Eiköhän liene pelkästään suurikokoinen väestönsuoja, kun kalliota kaupunginosan alla kerran riittää.

----------


## tlajunen

> Epäilen vahvasti tuolla olevan mitään tekemistä metrosuunnitelmien kanssa. Eiköhän liene pelkästään suurikokoinen väestönsuoja, kun kalliota kaupunginosan alla kerran riittää.


Helsingin maanalainen yleiskaava paljastaa tilan olevan "Valpurinpuiston väestönsuoja". Vaikuttaisi kooltaankin olevan melko pieni asemaluolaksi.

http://www.hel2.fi/ksv/Aineistot/maa...n_selostus.pdf ss. 48-51.

----------


## Deko

Kiitokset vastauksista, olen tuolla käynyt itse pelaamassa ja tuli vain mieleen että voisiko tuo olla osa Castrenin metroa. 

Tämän linkin mukaan Valpurinpuiston väestönsuoja valmistui vuonna 1967 eli suunnilleen Castron metrosuunnitelman vahvimpina vuosina. Eli voisiko sittenkin olla mahdollista että tuota tilaa olisi joskus kaavailtu asemaksi? Mitä tulee pieneen kokoon niin eihän tuolla asemalla osi hirveämmin käyttäjiä ollutkaan, jos sillä nyt on vaikutusta asiaan.

----------


## Dakkus

> Esimerkkinä: Jos kysyttäisiin berliiniläisiltä, ne sanoisivat meidän metrosta, että tämä on S-Bahn (Berliiniläiseen tapaan).


Mun on kyseisessä kaupungissa asuneena vaikea uskoa tuota monissa paikoissa toistamaasi väitettä, mutta voinhan toki yrittää muistaa kysäistä kun sikäläisiä kavereita seuraavan kerran Helsingissä käy.

Berliinissä kuitenkin kuulin useampaan otteeseen, että sikäläinen S-Bahn on oikeastaan käytännössä metro eikä niinkään tavanomainen S-Bahn. Tämä selittääkin, miksi se jonkun suomalaisen silmiin näyttää vastaavalta kuin jonkin kaupungin metro.

Itse aloitin Berliinissä asumiseni linjan U5 varrella. Kyseinen linja nousee maan pinnalle noin puolivälin paikkeilla, kulkien eräänlaisessa loivaseinäisessä kanjonissa lähinnä kerrostaloalueiden laitoja myöten sekä parin asemanvälin verran joutomaalla ja pientaloalueella.
Asemanvälit U5:n pintametro-osuudella ovat 1866 m, 1126 m, 1373 m, 1463 m, 865 m, 755 m, 755 m, 837 m ja 1025 m.
Kaiken kaikkian U5:n itäpätkä on erittäin analoginen Helsingin metron kanssa. Talotkin näyttävät samoilta ja Kaulsdorf-Nordin aseman vieressä oleva ostari on kuin ilmetty Kontulan ostarin klooni!  :Smile: 

Vähän vastaavaa meininkiä löytyy myös linjojen U6 ja U8 pohjoispäistä sekä U7:n länsipäästä. Kaikenkaikkiaan Berliinissäkin on seurattu sitä tendenssiä, että myöhemmin rakennetut metrolinjat tai niiden osat ovat rakenteeltaan raskaampia kuin vanhemmat. Oen arvaillut syyn tähän olevan pitkälti tunnelinkaivuutekniikoiden kehittymisessä. Berliinissä, jossa on metroverkossa kerrostumia niin ajalta ennen ensimmäistä maailmansotaa, maaimansotien välillä ja kolmesta eri nykyisnen rauhan Saksasta, tämä näkyy erityisen selkeästi.
Berliinissä on nähtävissä myöskin Helsingistäkin tuttu käytäntö, jossa keskustan alueella metroasemien väliset täisyydet ovat huomattavan lyhyitä (Rautatientoriltahan on lyhyt pyrähdys niin Kaisaniemen kuin Rautatientorinkin asemalle ja Lasipalatsinkin kohdalla on valinta aika vapaa, samaten kuin Pitkänsillan kulmilla).

Mutta väitänpä, että kysyttäessä vähäisiä poikkeuksia lukuunottamatta kaikki berliiniläiset ovat sitä mieltä, että Helsingin metro ja Berliinin U5 eivät ole S-Bahn-, vaan metrojärjestelmiä  :Smile:

----------


## tlajunen

> Mutta väitänpä, että kysyttäessä vähäisiä poikkeuksia lukuunottamatta kaikki berliiniläiset ovat sitä mieltä, että Helsingin metro ja Berliinin U5 eivät ole S-Bahn-, vaan metrojärjestelmiä


Eikös tässä pointtina ole se, että onko berliiniläisten mielestä heidän oma _S-bahn_ metro- vai kaupunkijunajärjestelmä. Teknisestihän Helsingin brändi nimeltä Metro on sama kuin Berliinin S-bahn. Ei tähän liity Berliinin U-bahn mitenkään, sehän nyt on varsin kiistatta metro.

----------


## 339-DF

> Mutta väitänpä, että kysyttäessä vähäisiä poikkeuksia lukuunottamatta kaikki berliiniläiset ovat sitä mieltä, että Helsingin metro ja Berliinin U5 eivät ole S-Bahn-, vaan metrojärjestelmiä


Minä taas väitän, että tuo riippuu ihan siitä, mistä käsin se berliiniläinen meidän metroamme tuijottaa: ollaanko Siilitien asemalla, Kampin asemalla, sisällä metrossa tunnelissa vai autossa Itäväylällä Kulosaaressa.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Berliinissä kuitenkin kuulin useampaan otteeseen, että sikäläinen S-Bahn on oikeastaan käytännössä metro eikä niinkään tavanomainen S-Bahn. Tämä selittääkin, miksi se jonkun suomalaisen silmiin näyttää vastaavalta kuin jonkin kaupungin metro.


Tästä mikä on mikäkin liikennejärjestelmä -jutusta joku voisi piirtää kaaviokuvan. Omat piirustustaitoni eivät taida tällaiseen riittää. Voisin hyvinkin mieltää niin, että Berliinin ja ehkä Hampurinkin S-Bahnit sijoittuisivat tällaisessa kuviossa sangen lähelle Helsingin metroa, ja samalla ehkä joitakin muita saman aikakauden itäeuroppalaisia raskaita metroja. Ja kuten useissa ketjuissa on toistuvasti todettu, olemassa olevien järjestelmien _sisälläkin_ esiintyy kirjavuutta.

Useissa ketjuissa on (toisinaan ihan asiantuntevastikin) esitetty, millä perusteilla kukin järjestelmä voidaan luokitella miksikin liikennemuodoksi. Esimerkiksi Helsingin metron vaunukaluston törmäyslujuusominaisuudet eivät ole riittäviä yleisille rautateille. Näin siitäkin huolimatta, että moni mieltää tämän järjestelmän samanlaiseksi kuin Berliinin S-Bahn. Yleensä S-Bahnit ja vastaavat junat ovat syntyhistoriansa puolesta muusta rautatiejärjestemästä polveutuneita, ja niitä hyvin usein hallinnoi / hoitaa valtiolliset rautatiet tai vastaava yhtiö (tai tällaisen tytäryhtiö). Silti S-Bahn (tai S-tog kuten Köpiksessa) voi olla liikenteellisesti täysin oman verkkonsa, vaikka raideyhteys sinänsä olisi olemassa muulle rautatieverkostolle.

Helsingin kaupungin paikallisrautatiet (oikeasti siis metro) oli alkujaan tarkoitettu huomattavasti toteutuneita kevyemmiksi. Nykyisen metron toteutumatonta edeltäjää piirtelikin _metrotoimikunta_. Ko. instanssilla toki alkujaan oli toisenlainen nimi (esikaupunkiliikenteen suunnittelukomitea). On luonnollista, että metron nimi säilyi metrona, vaikka standardia päivitettiin varsin radikaalisti (ja miehiä vaihdetiin metrotoimikunnassa) 1960-luvun kuluessa. Miksi metrotoimikunnan ja sittemmin metrotoimiston olisi pitänyt luoda tuotteen nimen puolesta sellaista liikennevälinettä, joka miellettäisiin kilpailevan leirin (valtio) järjestelmän osaksi? Kyllä metro-nimellä varsin ilmeisesti haluttiin monen muun päämäärän lisäksi tehdä pesäeroa valtion systeemeihin.

Näin puoli vuosisataa myöhemmin on helppoa olla jälkiviisas ja ihmetellä kahta paikallisrautatiejärjestelmää pienellä metropolialueella (ja jopa irviä asialle). 1950-60-lukujen vaihteen metrosuunnitelmia piirrettäessä maassamme ei ollut metriäkään leveäraiteista sähköistettyä yleistä rautatietä eikä rautateiden sähköistämisestä ollut lopullisia päätöksiäkään. Oli täysin luonnollista, että paikallisratoja suunniteltiin Helsingin kaupungin toimesta. Siitä voi sitten esittää näkemyksiä, mikä standardi olisi kannattanut valita lopulliseksi. Vuonna 1982 avattu metro on joka tapauksessa huomattavan samankaltainen kuin jotkut S-Bahnit, sitäpaitsi viimeksi mainittujakin on saksankielisessä Euroopassa varsin monenlaisia. 

Metro on muuttumassa seudulliseksi. Kaupunkirataliikenne näyttää siirtyvän entistä voimakkaammin HSL-vetoiseksi mahdollisine kilpailutuksineen. Ehkä joskus tulee sekin aika, että brändit yhdistetään? Silti joku linja voi ajaa automaatilla ja sen laiturit voivat olla korkeat ja asemat lyhyet. Kumpi lopulta herättää suurempia "intohimoja": se että on kaksi brändiä vaiko se että on kaksi eri teknistä standardia?

----------


## late-

> Asemanvälit U5:n pintametro-osuudella ovat 1866 m, 1126 m, 1373 m, 1463 m, 865 m, 755 m, 755 m, 837 m ja 1025 m.
> Kaiken kaikkian U5:n itäpätkä on erittäin analoginen Helsingin metron kanssa.


Viestisi perusajatusta kyseenalaistamatta U5:n itäpää onkin suunniteltu alun perin S-Bahniksi. Itä-Berliinissä suosittiin S-Bahnia ja ratikoita niin pitkälle kuin mahdolllista. Kävin kuitenkin niin, ettei S-Bahnin runko-osuudelle mahtunut enää vuoroja, joten U5:n loppupään linjaus oli toteutettava U-Bahnia jatkamalla.

Piruilija voisi väittää, ettei yhdennäiköisyydessä ole mitään ihmeellistä. Suunnitteluun on tässä maassa muutenkin osattu ottaa mallia rohkeasti suoraan DDR:stä. Todellisempi vastaus taitaa kuitenkin olla juuri se, että trendi kulki pitkään kohti raskaampia metroja jokseenkin kaikkialla.

----------


## Kaid

> Berliinissä kuitenkin kuulin useampaan otteeseen, että sikäläinen S-Bahn on oikeastaan käytännössä metro eikä niinkään tavanomainen S-Bahn. Tämä selittääkin, miksi se jonkun suomalaisen silmiin näyttää vastaavalta kuin jonkin kaupungin metro.
> ---
> Mutta väitänpä, että kysyttäessä vähäisiä poikkeuksia lukuunottamatta kaikki berliiniläiset ovat sitä mieltä, että Helsingin metro ja Berliinin U5 eivät ole S-Bahn-, vaan metrojärjestelmiä


Toisaalta Berliinin tapauksessa asiaa sekoittaa se, että kaupungissa "metro" on (oli?) brändinä 24/7 liikennöitäville bussi- ja raitiotielinjoille. Sen ainoan kerran kun minä olen kuullut berliiniläisen puhuvan metrosta, hän puhui juuri näistä raitio- ja bussiliikenteen runkolinjoista eikä S- tai U-Bahnista.

----------


## ultrix

> Viestisi perusajatusta kyseenalaistamatta U5:n itäpää onkin suunniteltu alun perin S-Bahniksi. Itä-Berliinissä suosittiin S-Bahnia ja ratikoita niin pitkälle kuin mahdolllista. Kävin kuitenkin niin, ettei S-Bahnin runko-osuudelle mahtunut enää vuoroja, joten U5:n loppupään linjaus oli toteutettava U-Bahnia jatkamalla.


ja lännessä S-Bahnia kartettiin kuin ruttoa, ja hypättiin mieluummin keltaiseen bussiin, joka oli reitiltään päällekkäinen. Vitsi piili maailmanpoliittisessa tilanteessa, jossa Berliinin anomaliaan kuului mm. idän U-Bahn-aaveasemien ohella myös se, että koko Berliinin S-Bahn oli Deutsche Reichsbahnin liikennöimä, jonka pääkonttori sijaitsi neukkusektorilla.

----------


## Dakkus

> Minä taas väitän, että tuo riippuu ihan siitä, mistä käsin se berliiniläinen meidän metroamme tuijottaa: ollaanko Siilitien asemalla, Kampin asemalla, sisällä metrossa tunnelissa vai autossa Itäväylällä Kulosaaressa.


Eli ensin tullaan berliiniläisturistin kanssa vaikka 58:lla Siilitielle ja noustaan siellä laiturille. Sitten kysymys: "Und jetzt mal ein Ratespiel: Was glaubst du, ist dies ein U-Bahn- oder S-Bahn-System?" ja perään: "Warum glaubst du so?"  :Smile: 
Arvaukseni on, että oikein menisi arvaus.

Enivei, Berliinin osalta on aika älytöntä tehdä erottelua S-Bahnin ja U-Bahnin välillä ja sikäli Helsingin metron vertaaminen Berliinin S-Bahniin sen todistamiseksi, että Helsingin metro olisi jotenin "epämetromainen" on peruslähtökohdiltaan rikkinäinen lähestymistapa.
Jos rajataan vain saksalaisiin S-Bahneihin, vertaaminen johonkin tavanomaisempaan S-Bahniin olisi sopivampi. Helsingin metro on teknisesti erittäin erilainen kuin vaikkapa Dresdenin tai Ruhrin S-Bahnit.

Paikalliset ainakaan eivät nykyisessä yhdistyneessä Saksassa tee noiden järjestelmien välillä mitään eroa. (Paitsi että U-Bahnit toimivat ja S-Bahnit eivät)
Totta kai se tiedostetaan, että kyseessä on kaksi eri järjestelmää, mutta ne tulkitaan "joukkoliikennejärjestelmien hierarkiassa" samanarvoisiksi ja rinnasteisiksi. Eli siinä missä ratikat ovat selvästi eri liikennekonsepti kuin U-Bahnit, S-Bahnit eivät ole merkittävästi eri liikennekonsepti kuin U-Bahnit.
Eroa ehkä hämärtää sekin, että Berliinin kapeaprofiiliverkon eroavaisuudet leveäprofiiliverkkoon ovat suunnilleen samat kuin leveäprofiiliverkon eroavaisuudet S-Bahniin ja molemmat U-Bahn -verkot on brändätty niin huolella samaksi verkoksi, etteivät monet edes huomaa joidenkin metrojen olevan toisia lähes metrin kapeampia tai että niillä kapeammilla linjoilla on paljon lyhyemmät asemanvälit.

Ja sitten tietysti on sekin pointti, että eihän S-Bahnissa ole mitään vikaa. Se on totta, että jotkut S-Bahn -järjestelmät ovat joidenkin U-Bahn -järjestelmien kanssa samankaltaisia, mutta tällä ei ihan oikeasti ole mitään merkitystä keskusteluargumenttina, ellei ensin osoiteta S-Bahnia konseptina kelvottomaksi.

----------


## SD202

> Viestisi perusajatusta kyseenalaistamatta U5:n itäpää onkin suunniteltu alun perin S-Bahniksi. Itä-Berliinissä suosittiin S-Bahnia ja ratikoita niin pitkälle kuin mahdolllista. Kävin kuitenkin niin, ettei S-Bahnin runko-osuudelle mahtunut enää vuoroja, joten U5:n loppupään linjaus oli toteutettava U-Bahnia jatkamalla.


Ja käytettiinhän tuolla U5 -linjalla derkkuaikoina sellaisia metrojunia, jotka oli muutettu vanhoista S-Bahn -junista:
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/BVG-Baureihe_E
Vasta aivan DDR:n loppuaikoina liikenteeseen saatiin "oikeita" metrojunia eli Länsi-Berliinistä poistettuja D-sarjan metrojunia:
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/U-Bahn_Berlin
"Da Ende der 1980er Jahre die BVB (Ost-Berliner Verkehrsbetriebe) für die Verlängerung der Strecke nach Hönow (U5) weitere Züge brauchte, kaufte sie 98 Wagen der BVG ab. Dort wurden sie als DI bezeichnet. Dabei bekamen sie die damals aktuelle Ost-Berliner Lackierung in Elfenbein und Gelb und die (bei der BVG noch unübliche) optisch/akustische Türschließ-Warneinrichtung. Die letzten Züge dieser Bauart wurden Ende 2004/Anfang 2005 ausgemustert. Am 27. Februar 2005 erfolgte eine der traditionellen Abschiedsfahrten auch für diese Baureihe"

----------


## Antero Alku

Välineiden markkinabrändit, matkustajien mielikuvat ja tekniset ratkaisut ovat kaikki eri asioita. Meneehän nämä asiat meilläkin sekaisin, kun Martinlaakson metrorata on sähköistetty väärin ilmajohdolla ja sitä ajetaankin junakalustolla. Koska se onkin kytketty Huopalahdessa Rantarataan. U-metron väli HuopalahtiKamppi on jäänyt rakentamatta, vaikka erkanemiskohta Kampissa on tehty ja tunneli taipuu kohti Huopalahtea.

Saksan S-Bahneista voi todeta, että niitä on tavallaan kolmenlaisia:
- Berliinin ja Hampurin sivukiskovirroitteiset S-Bahnit, jotka ajavat erillisin raitein Saksan rautatieverkkoon nähden. Nämä vastaavat HKL:n metroliikennettä.
- Sähkömoottorijunakalustolla (usein BR 423) ajettavat linjastot, joita ajetaan sekaliikenneradoilla. Nämä vastaavat helsinkiläistä lähijunaliikennettä.
- Veturivetoisin ohjausvaunujunin, usein 2-kerroskalustolla ajettavat linjastot, joita ajetaan niinikään sekaliikenneradoilla. Kaluston puolesta vastaavat jotain meidän Eil-runkojen tapaista, mutta koska meillä ei ole ohjausvaunuja eikä 2-kerroksista paikallisjunakalustoa, meillä ajetaan vain sähkömoottorijunia.

S-Bahnilla ja U-Bahnilla on Saksassa myös se merkittävä ero, että kaikki S-Bahn-liikenne kuuluu rautatielain alaisuuteen kun U-Bahnit ja ratikat kuuluvat ratikkalain alaisuuteen. Tämä jako on varsin luonteva siksi, että ratikkalaki on säädetty aikana, jolloin U-Bahnit olivat teknisesti katuliikenteestä eristettyjä raitioteitä. Berliinin ja Hampurin S-Bahnit olivat osa rautatieliikennettä, ja kalusto oli junakalustoa. Tai sähkökäyttöisiä kiskobusseja, joita meillä on ollut vain dieselkäyttöisinä (Dm67). Mutta Berliinin ja Hampurin virroitus on muun junaliikenteen kanssa yhteensopimaton sivukisko, jolla säästettiin ahtaassa kaupungissa rakentamiskustannuksia. Myös laiturikorkeus on yhteensopimaton, noin metri, kun rautateillä on 550 mm.

Berliinissä U-Bahnien laituripituudet olivat alun perin 50 metrin luokkaa ja vasta liki 30 vuotta U-Bahnin perustamisesta tuli leveitä 2,65 metrisiä U-Bahn-junia uusimmille linjoille. Vanhojen leveys oli ja on edelleen 2,3 metriä. S-Bahnit ovat 3-metrisiä, ja Saksan kaksi uusinta U-Bahnia, Nürnberg ja München tehtiin 3-metriä leveiksi 1960-luvun lopulla (avattu 1972). Näitä voisikin pitää berliiniläisessä ja hampurilaisessa mielessä pikemminkin S-Bahneina.

Tarkkaan ottaen vähän kaikkea on maailmassa sekoitettu, mutta yleinen trendi on, että metrot ovat pääsääntöisesti 2,0-2,65 metriä leveitä ja leveämmät ovat erilaisia kaupunkijunatyyppisiä ratkaisuja. Saksassa ei oikein ole käsitettä metro, sillä U-Bahn sisältää käsitteenä myös raitioteiden tunneli- ja pikarataosuudet. Muualta maailmasta sen sijaan puuttuu saksalainen selkeä S-Bahnin käsite, jonka kääntäisin suomeksi mieluiten kaupunkijunaksi. Siis kun U-Bahn on ratikan sukulainen (sama leveys, pidemmät junat), S-Bahn on junien sukulainen (sama leveys, kevyempi rakenne).

Ehkäpä Suomessa S-Bahnin paras vastine on lähiliikenne. Sitä varten on Helsingissäkin ollut koko rautateiden historian ajan omaa kevyempää kalustoa, joka soveltuu edestakaiseen ajamiseen. Tosin Pr1 oli varsin raskas veturi, mutta Pr1-veturijuat korvattiinkin kiskobusseilla, jotka olivat junakalustoksi varsin heppoista tekoa. Heppoisempia ja pienenpiä kuin HKL:n S-Bahn-junat, joista M200-sarja on suurennettu muunnos Berliinin S-Bahnin BR 481:stä.

Antero

----------


## Dakkus

> Välineiden markkinabrändit, matkustajien mielikuvat ja tekniset ratkaisut ovat kaikki eri asioita. Meneehän nämä asiat meilläkin sekaisin, kun Martinlaakson metrorata on sähköistetty väärin ilmajohdolla ja sitä ajetaankin junakalustolla. Koska se onkin kytketty Huopalahdessa Rantarataan. U-metron väli HuopalahtiKamppi on jäänyt rakentamatta, vaikka erkanemiskohta Kampissa on tehty ja tunneli taipuu kohti Huopalahtea.
> 
> Saksan S-Bahneista voi todeta, että niitä on tavallaan kolmenlaisia:
> - Berliinin ja Hampurin sivukiskovirroitteiset S-Bahnit, jotka ajavat erillisin raitein Saksan rautatieverkkoon nähden. Nämä vastaavat HKL:n metroliikennettä.
> - Sähkömoottorijunakalustolla (usein BR 423) ajettavat linjastot, joita ajetaan sekaliikenneradoilla. Nämä vastaavat helsinkiläistä lähijunaliikennettä.
> - Veturivetoisin ohjausvaunujunin, usein 2-kerroskalustolla ajettavat linjastot, joita ajetaan niinikään sekaliikenneradoilla. Kaluston puolesta vastaavat jotain meidän Eil-runkojen tapaista, mutta koska meillä ei ole ohjausvaunuja eikä 2-kerroksista paikallisjunakalustoa, meillä ajetaan vain sähkömoottorijunia.
> 
> S-Bahnilla ja U-Bahnilla on Saksassa myös se merkittävä ero, että kaikki S-Bahn-liikenne kuuluu rautatielain alaisuuteen kun U-Bahnit ja ratikat kuuluvat ratikkalain alaisuuteen. Tämä jako on varsin luonteva siksi, että ratikkalaki on säädetty aikana, jolloin U-Bahnit olivat teknisesti katuliikenteestä eristettyjä raitioteitä. Berliinin ja Hampurin S-Bahnit olivat osa rautatieliikennettä, ja kalusto oli junakalustoa. Tai sähkökäyttöisiä kiskobusseja, joita meillä on ollut vain dieselkäyttöisinä (Dm67). Mutta Berliinin ja Hampurin virroitus on muun junaliikenteen kanssa yhteensopimaton sivukisko, jolla säästettiin ahtaassa kaupungissa rakentamiskustannuksia. Myös laiturikorkeus on yhteensopimaton, noin metri, kun rautateillä on 550 mm.
> 
> ...


Juuri tämä S-Bahnien "vertautuvuus" varsinaisiin juniin on syy siihen, että Helsingin metron vertaaminen S-Bahniin on harhaanjohtavaa. Se luo helposti kuvan, että kyseessä olisi yhtä raskas järjestelmä kuin junat tavallisesti ovat. Tässä on huomionarvoista, että Berliinin (kuten Hampurinkin) S-Bahn on melkomoinen rajatapaus ja on laskettavissa samanaikaisesti sekä metroksi että varsinaiseksi junaksi. Suurin osa junakalustosta ei ole rajatapauksia, vaan huomattavan erilaisia kuin metrot.
Eräs merkittävimmistä eroista tuntuu olevan lähtökiihtyvyys, joka on Berliinin S-Bahnin 481:ssäkin merkittävästi hitaampi kuin niinikään Berliinin S-Bahn -junista kehitetty Berliinin metron uusin tyyppi, H. Helsingin metroa en ole päässyt tietenkään vertaamaan samalla tavalla suoraan 481:een kuin H:ta pääsee, koska ei ole sellaista asemalaituria, jonka toiselta puolelta lähtisi M200 ja toiselta samanaikaisesti 481. Berliinin Wuhletalin asemalla tämän eron kuitenkin näkee erittäin konkreettisesti. Samaan aikaan lähtevän metro saa usein peräpäänsäkin ohi S-Bahnin keulasta, vaikka molemmat ovat samanpituisia täysjunia.
Takamustuntumani on, että M200:lla on paljon metromaisempi kiihtyvyys kuin mikä on S-Bahn -junille tyypillistä.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Juuri tämä S-Bahnien "vertautuvuus" varsinaisiin juniin on syy siihen, että Helsingin metron vertaaminen S-Bahniin on harhaanjohtavaa. Se luo helposti kuvan, että kyseessä olisi yhtä raskas järjestelmä kuin junat tavallisesti ovat.


Mitä tarkoitat sanalla raskas? Suomessahan puhutaan käsitteestä raskas raideliikenne, joka tarkoittaa VR-Yhtymän paikallisjunaliikennettä ja HKL:n metroa. Ne siis rinnastetaan toisiinsa, yhdeksi raskaaksi järjestelmäksi.

Voi tietty kysyä, millä perusteella. Junien kokonaismassallako? Ehkä akselikuormalla? Yksi Sm1-2 -juna on pidempi kuin metron vaunupari, mutta Sm2:n kokonaismassa kuormattuna pituutta kohden on alhaisempi kuin metrojunilla. Metrossa akseleita on pituutta kohden enemmän kuin Sm-junissa, joten akselikuorma jää metrossa Sm-junia alhaisemmaksi. Metrojunia voi kytkeä yhteen muistaakseni 5 vaunuparia, jolloin junan pituus on noin 225 metriä. Laitureille tosin ei mahdu kuin 135 metriä. Mutta tulevaisuuden lähiliikennettä suunnitellaan kahden Sm5-rungon pohjalta, jolloin junapituus on 150 metriä.




> Eräs merkittävimmistä eroista tuntuu olevan lähtökiihtyvyys, joka on Berliinin S-Bahnin 481:ssäkin merkittävästi hitaampi kuin niinikään Berliinin S-Bahn -junista kehitetty Berliinin metron uusin tyyppi, H.


Kiihtyvyys ei ole järjestelmän tunnusmerkki, vaan tilaajan asettama tekninen ominaisuus. Maailman metrot ovat olleet aika verkkaisia kiihtymään ajalla, jolloin sähkömoottorit olivat kalliita ja suuria ja jolloin metrojunat koostuivat usein moottori- ja liitevaunuista. Nykyään kiihtyvyys ei ole kallista, mutta sen puute on. Siksi kaikki kalusto tilataan sillä maksimikiihtyvyydellä, jonka seisten matkustaminen sallii. Ja tämän kiihtyvyyden tulee toteutua käytännössä merkittävään ajonoputeen asti.

Itse lähden selittämään raskasta ja kevyttä raideliikennettä ensisijaisesti liikenteessä olevan yksikön koon sekä ratageometrian mukaan. Junat ja metrot ovat raskaita, koska ne edellyttävät raskaita rakenteita, mutta toisaalta yhden yksikön eli junan kapasiteetti on tuhannen matkustajan luokassa. Sellainen ihmismäärä edellyttää myös raskasta liikennepaikkarakentamista. Metrot, S-Bahnit ja paikallisjunaliikenne päätyvät näillä periaattein samaan kategoriaan.

Raskaan raideliikenteen sisällä voi sitten tehdä eroja, esimerkiksi siten kuin selvitin edellisessä viestissäni saksalaisten S-Bahneiksi nimettyjen järjestelmien välillä. Sekaliikenne muun rautatieliikenteen kanssa on yksi kategoria. Toinen on erillinen junaliikenne kaupunkiradoilla. Silloin toisaalta ratageometria voidaan tehdä vaativammaksi kuin yleisessä sekaliikenteessä, mutta myös kaluston käyttöä sekaliikenteessä voidaan rajoittaa ja tehdä siten hieman kevyemmäksi. Eli sellaiseksi kuin Berliinin ja Hampurin S-Bahn-kalusto sekä HKL:n metrokalusto.

Metrot ovat pääsääntöisesti pienikokoisempia. Siis vaunut ovat sekä kapeampia että lyhyempiä kuin S-Bahn-kalusto. Toiminnallisesti niillä matkustetaan usein lyhyempiä matkoja kuin S-Bahneilla, mikä siis on järjestelmätason ero. Mutta mitään yksiselitteistä raja-arvoa ei ole. Loppujen lopuksi S-Bahn- ja metrojärjestelmiä on niin vähän, että ne ovat hyvin yksilöllisiä.

Antero

----------


## Compact

> Was glaubst du, ist dies ein U-Bahn- oder S-Bahn-System?


Kun ei kerran parempaa erottelumääritelmää nyt näytä syntyvän, niin kerrotaan tähän yksi "oikea" vastauskin. Se perustuu omistajuuteen.

U-Bahn (Untergrundbahn) on kunnallisen liikennelaitoksen omistama lähijunajärjestelmä kaupunkialueella.
S-Bahn (Schnellbahn) on valtiollisen rautatieyhtiön omistama lähijunajärjestelmä seutualueella.

----------


## SD202

> S-Bahn (Schnellbahn) on valtiollisen rautatieyhtiön omistama lähijunajärjestelmä seutualueella.


Niin kuin saksan kieliopissakin, poikkeuksia löytyy: Bremen, Freiburg ja Karlsruhe.  :Wink: 

edit: ja lisätään listaan myös S-Bahn Rhein-Ruhr, jossa linjaa S28 liikennöi Regiobahn.

----------


## JE

Mutta myös Bremenissä, Freiburgissa ja suurimmaksi osaksi Karlsruhessa S-junat ajavat valtion rataverkolla, vaikka operaattori ei DB olisikaan. U-Bahnien radat ovat kaupunkien omistuksessa, ja ne ovat kokonaan erillään päärataverkosta. Sitä eivät edes Berliinin ja Hampurin S-rataverkot aivan kirjaimellisesti ole, käytännössä kylläkin.

----------


## Dakkus

> Mutta myös Bremenissä, Freiburgissa ja suurimmaksi osaksi Karlsruhessa S-junat ajavat valtion rataverkolla, vaikka operaattori ei DB olisikaan. U-Bahnien radat ovat kaupunkien omistuksessa, ja ne ovat kokonaan erillään päärataverkosta. Sitä eivät edes Berliinin ja Hampurin S-rataverkot aivan kirjaimellisesti ole, käytännössä kylläkin.


Noh noh, onhan Kaulsdorfissa metrolta yhdysraide kaukoliikenneraiteille. Eli jos vähäiset liitoskohdat lasketaan jo verkossa kiinni olevaksi, Berliinin U-Bahn ei ole kokonaan erillään päärataverkosta.

----------


## Piirka

Tämän päivän Hesarin "50 vuotta sitten" -palstalla (sivu C7) kerrotaan, että metroliikenne Rautatientorilta Herttoniemeen alkaa vuonna 1962. Vuoden 1958 esityksen mukaan tuon osuuden kokonaiskustannus (vv. 1959-62) olisi 2,9 miljardia markkaa. Nykyrahaksi muutettuna tuo vastaa 64,6 miljoonaa euroa. Melko halpaa, eikö vain?

----------


## Antero Alku

> Tämän päivän Hesarin "50 vuotta sitten" -palstalla (sivu C7) kerrotaan, että metroliikenne Rautatientorilta Herttoniemeen alkaa vuonna 1962. Vuoden 1958 esityksen mukaan tuon osuuden kokonaiskustannus (vv. 1959-62) olisi 2,9 miljardia markkaa. Nykyrahaksi muutettuna tuo vastaa 64,6 miljoonaa euroa. Melko halpaa, eikö vain?


Hieman erikoisen tuntuinen uutinen julkaistuna joulukuun lopussa vuonna 1961, kun mitään muuta ei asian hyväksi ollut tehtynä kuin pikaratikkakaistat Kulosaaren ja Naurissaaren silloilla. Ottaen huomioon sen, että tuohon aikaan Esikaupunkiliikenteen suunnittelukomitea suunnitteli vielä raitiovaunuihin tai jopa busseihin perustuvia metroväyliä, kyse ei voinut olla muusta kuin siitä, että raitiotie olisi haaroitettu Hakaniemestä tai Sörnäisistä Kulosaaren sillan pikaratikkakaistoille ja rakennettu Herttoniemeen asti. Sen olisi suunnilleen onnistunut tekemään vuodessa ja ilmoitetulla budjetilla, koska radalle oli tila ja maatyöt tehtynä Kulosaaressa.

Tämä mahdollisuus kaatui sitten siihen, että herrat päätyivät junan kokoisen metron kannalle, kuten komitean mietinnössä 1965 esitettiin. Sen jälkeen suunnittelu alkoikin alusta, koska junametro ei mahtunut enää Itäväylän ajoratojen keskelle. Metron valmistuminen siirtyikin sitten vain 20 vuotta.

Antero

----------


## Kaid

> Hieman erikoisen tuntuinen uutinen julkaistuna joulukuun lopussa vuonna 1961, kun mitään muuta ei asian hyväksi ollut tehtynä kuin pikaratikkakaistat Kulosaaren ja Naurissaaren silloilla.


Voitaneen todeta Hesarin joukkoliikenneuutisoinnin siis pysyneen ainakin viimeiset 50 vuotta täsmälleen samalla tasolla. Esiasteella olevat suunnitelmat uutisoidaan toteutuvina, kun taas oikeasti päätetyistä asioista ei välttämättä edes uutisoida.

----------


## hmikko

> Voitaneen todeta Hesarin joukkoliikenneuutisoinnin siis pysyneen ainakin viimeiset 50 vuotta täsmälleen samalla tasolla. Esiasteella olevat suunnitelmat uutisoidaan toteutuvina, kun taas oikeasti päätetyistä asioista ei välttämättä edes uutisoida.


Toistaneeko historia itseään... Östersundomin metroskoissa olis aika hyvät mahdollisuudet 20 vuoden myöhästymiseen Hesarin jutussa taannoin esitetyistä vuosiluvuista. Toisaalta siinä välissä saattaa toimiva pikaratikka jopa ilmaantua jonnekinpäin Suomea.

----------


## JE

> Noh noh, onhan Kaulsdorfissa metrolta yhdysraide kaukoliikenneraiteille. Eli jos vähäiset liitoskohdat lasketaan jo verkossa kiinni olevaksi, Berliinin U-Bahn ei ole kokonaan erillään päärataverkosta.


Tuota en tiennyt. Se kiistatta haasteellistaa rajanvetoa. Jos mikä hyvänsä raideyhteys lasketaan, sitten Berliinin U-Bahn on päärataverkossa kiinni, kuten on Helsingin metro. Ja Tukholman Tvärbana ja sitä kautta metro. Ja niin edelleen, listasta tulee loputon. Mutta aivan sitä en viime viestissäni tarkoittanut. Hampurissa S-Bahn kulkee sentään useamman asemavälin aivan samoilla raiteilla muun liikenteen kanssa. Berliinissäkin raideyhteyksiä on useita. Mutta tämä kysymys yksinään on toki riittämätön S/U-jakoa perustelemaan, sen verran itsenäisiä muusta rautatiepuolesta S-radat toiminnallisesti ovat.

Edellisen viestini ydin oli kuitenkin, että Berliinissä ja Hampurissa S-Bahnit ovat osa valtion rataverkkoa. Täysin riippumatta yhteyksistä päärataverkkoon S-Bahnit ovat näissäkin kaupungeissa liittovaltion omistamia. DB on paitsi liikennöijä, myös ja ennen kaikkea rataviranomainen näillekin radoille. U-Bahn taas on aina kaupungin omistama rata. Ja todennäköisesti BOStrabin eikä EBO:n määräysten alainen.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Edellisen viestini ydin oli kuitenkin, että Berliinissä ja Hampurissa S-Bahnit ovat osa valtion rataverkkoa. Täysin riippumatta yhteyksistä päärataverkkoon S-Bahnit ovat näissäkin kaupungeissa liittovaltion omistamia. DB on paitsi liikennöijä, myös ja ennen kaikkea rataviranomainen näillekin radoille. U-Bahn taas on aina kaupungin omistama rata. Ja todennäköisesti BOStrabin eikä EBO:n määräysten alainen.


Saksassa on neljä U-Bahnia (joita suomalaiset kutsuisivat metroksi kuten myös Stadtbahnien tunneliosuuksia kutsuvat), jotka tietääkseni kaikki ovat raitioliikennelain eli BOStrabin alaisuudessa. Mutta kaikki S-Bahnit, siis Berliinin ja Hampurin sivukiskovirroitteisten lisäksi olevat muut S-Bahn-brändit, ovat EBO:n eli rautatielain alaisuudessa.

Kun tekniikkaa katsotaan, muut kuin Berliinin ja Hampurin S-Bahnit ovat käytännössä yleisten rautateiden paikallisjunaliikennettä, joka poikkeaa vain vähän yleisestä henkilöjunaliikenteestä. Merkittävin ero ovat korkeat laiturit, jotka ovat suunnilleen lattian tasolla niin, että sisään mennään ilman portaita. Edelleen, sekä Berliinissä että Hampurissa on myös U-Bahnit, tai alunperin H- und U-Bahnit, jotka olivat ja ovat kapeampia ja sisältävät huomattavan jyrkkiä mutkia. BOStrab on säädetty 1938, joten on ollut luontevaa, että Berliinin ja Hampurin U-Bahnit on määritelty raitioteiksi ja raitiotielain alaisuuteen erillisinä kaupunkiraideliikennejärjestelminä ja junien kokoiset ja junien kanssa yhteisillä rataurilla toimivat S-Bahnit on määritelty junaliikenteeksi.

Omistussuhteet ovat alunperin menneet tämän jaon mukaan myös, mutta omistus ei Saksassa ole laissa määräävä tekijä. Määräävää on ratageometria, eli jyrkimmät kaarresäteet ja nousut. Sillä lait eivät muulla tavalla määrittele, mikä on raitiotie ja mikä S-Bahn (ja junaliikennettä).

Berliinin ja Hampurin U-Bahnien jälkeen on perustettu kaksi muuta U-Bahnia, München ja Nürnberg, molemmat 1972 ja niissä on junan levyinen (2,9 m) kalusto. S-Bahnien (nykyään 17 kpl) nykyiset kalustoleveydet ovat 2,93,0 m.

En antaisi mitään merkitystä sille, onko jossain raideyhteys yleisen rataverkon ja jonkin erillisenä liikennekokonaisuutena toimivan verkon välillä. Yhteydet eivät useinkaan ole kaupallisen liikenteen käytössä, joten niillä ei ole jatkuvaa merkitystä. Edelleen perustan määrittelyt vain rataan ja rataosiin ja niiden ominaisuuksiin. Kun erilaisten rataosien välillä on yhteyksiä, se ei muuta näitä osia toisiksi. Ei edes silloin, kun yhteyden yli on jatkuvaa liikennettä.

Wikipedian BOStrab-sivulta löytyy sinänsä hauska kuva siitä, kun ratikkarata vaihtuu rautatieksi, ja se on merkitty myös liikennemerkkitaululla. Kuva on Karlsruhen ratikoiden toimialueelta. Raitiovaunut liikennöivät tämän kohdan ohi, mutta ne eivät muutu juniksi tai S-Bahneksi, vaikka raitiotierata muuttuu rautatieksi. Toisaalta, Karlsruhen ympäristön S-Bahn-liikenne on raitiovaunuliikennettä, vaikka se ajetaan S-linjatunnuksin sekä rautateillä että Karlsruhen raitiotieverkossa.

Ylipäätään olisi kaikkien edun mukaista päästä eroon vanhasta ja tarpeettomaksi käyneestä lokeroajattelusta, että järjestelmän täytyy olla ratikka, metro tai juna. Meillähän on itsellämme oikein malliesimerkki siitä, miten hankalaksi ja vaikeaksi sekä erityisen kalliiksi joukkoliikenne tämän lokeroajattelun mukaan muuttuu. Vain metro on hyvä ja sallittu, junat hyväksytään suurin piirtein ja ratikat ovat pahasta. Ja sitten sitä metroa pitää tunkea kaikkialle, vaikka se ei käytössä olevalla mitoituksella ja teknisillä ratkaisuilla sovi oikein mihinkään. Kun kerran on erilaista yhdyskuntarakennetta, tarvitaan ratkaisu, joka joustaa.

Antero

----------


## JE

> Omistussuhteet ovat alunperin menneet tämän jaon mukaan myös, mutta omistus ei Saksassa ole laissa määräävä tekijä. Määräävää on ratageometria, eli jyrkimmät kaarresäteet ja nousut. Sillä lait eivät muulla tavalla määrittele, mikä on raitiotie ja mikä S-Bahn (ja junaliikennettä).


Totta kai näin. Ajattelin tuon valtion verkko / kunnallinen rataverkko -jaon ennemminkin muistisäännöksi kuin miksikään muuksi. Joitakin vuosia sitten spekuloitiin Hampurin Hochbahnhin fuusiolla DB:hen ja toisaalta Länsi-Berliinin loppuaikoina S-Bahn siellä oli kunnallisissa käsissä. Tietenkään kummallakaan tapauksella ei ollut vaikutusta siihen, mitä säännöksiä rataan olisi sovellettu / sovellettiin.

Tähän on tietysti vielä paikallaan lisätä, että ylipäätäänkin S-Bahnin ja U-Bahnin jaottelu on ollut sitä perustellumpaa, mitä varhaisempaan historiaan mennään. Berliinissä U-Bahnin vanhempi systeemi on se ns. kapeaprofiilinen verkko, linjat U1-U4, joilla korileveys lienee jossain 2,3 metrin tienoilla. Toisaalta S-Bahn on alusta lähtien ollut selkeästi rautatieverkon osa, ja oli alun perin paljon nykyistäkin voimakkaammin yhteydessä muuhun rataverkkoon. Esimerkiksi 1930-luvulla S-Bahnin etelä-pohjoissuuntaista tunnelia Berliinin keskustassa kaavailtiin vakavissaan myös kaukoliikenteen käyttöön (siis S-Bahnin käyttämiä raiteita). Joku voisi väittää, että U-Bahnin asema BOStrabin alla ja S-Bahnin EBO:n alla johtuu historiallisista tekijöistä. Totta sekin mutta ei tietenkään koko totuus. Kaarresäteillä ja ulottumalla on keskeinen systeemejä erottava rooli. Itä-Berliinissähän S-Bahnin junia muutettiin U-Bahnin juniksi aina jaon loppuaikoihin asti, käytettäviksi nykylinjalla U5. Pian jaon päätyttyä nämä junat oli poistettava, koska ne eivät soveltuneet millekään muulle ns. leveäprofiiliverkonkaan linjalle (eivätkä siten tietenkään täyttäneet BOStrabin määräyksiä).

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Totta kai näin. Ajattelin tuon valtion verkko / kunnallinen rataverkko -jaon ennemminkin muistisäännöksi kuin miksikään muuksi. Joitakin vuosia sitten spekuloitiin Hampurin Hochbahnhin fuusiolla DB:hen ja toisaalta Länsi-Berliinin loppuaikoina S-Bahn siellä oli kunnallisissa käsissä. Tietenkään kummallakaan tapauksella ei ollut vaikutusta siihen, mitä säännöksiä rataan olisi sovellettu / sovellettiin.


Sellaiset kaupungit jotka ovat olleet pitkään maailmanpoliittisen tilanteen, sotatoimien tai jonkun muun selkkauksen vuoksi poikkeustilassa, kuten Berliini tai Hongkong tai  monet arabimaailman suuret kaupungit olisi syytä pitää joukkoliikenne-infra keskusteluissa vähän erillään "yleisestä linjasta".  Yleensä sellaiset suurkaupungit ovat olleet eräänlaisia "valtioita valtiossa" ja infra osittain vanhentunutta tai vähän epätarkoituksenmukaista poikkeusoloista johtuen. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Antero Alku

> Sellaiset kaupungit jotka ovat olleet pitkään maailmanpoliittisen tilanteen, sotatoimien tai jonkun muun selkkauksen vuoksi poikkeustilassa, kuten Berliini tai Hongkong tai  monet arabimaailman suuret kaupungit olisi syytä pitää joukkoliikenne-infra keskusteluissa vähän erillään "yleisestä linjasta".  Yleensä sellaiset suurkaupungit ovat olleet eräänlaisia "valtioita valtiossa" ja infra osittain vanhentunutta tai vähän epätarkoituksenmukaista poikkeusoloista johtuen.


Eipä kai Euroopassa ole kuin Berliini tällainen kaupunki, ja syynä jako ja muuri. Tietty voi sanoa, että kaikki SEV-maiden kaupungit olivat poikkeustilassa, josta ne pääsivät kun sosialismi kaatui. Mutta sellainen on minusta aika asenteellinen ajatus.

Enkä pidä Berliiniäkään mitenkään ihmeellisenä sen vuoksi, että se oli jaettu. Länsi kulki ja kehittyi varsin tavanomaista Länsi-Euroopan tietä: ratikat hävitettiin, tilalle tuli busseja ja U-Bahn ja S-Bahn saivat olla, koska niistä oli etua autoilun edistämiselle. Idässä ei ollut paineita tehdä tilaa autoille  jos jätetään puoluejohtajien limusiinit pois laskuista. Siksi siellä saivat ratikat kehittyä kun taas U ja S olivat toissijalla. Ei ollut paineita panostaa niihin, muttei myöskään rahaa. Ratikka oli huomattavasti kustannustehokkaampi. Mutta ratikkaa tietty haittasivat SEV-maiden keskittämismääräykset, jotka kielsivät oman raitiovaunutuotannon. Siksi ei voinut tehdä aidosti uusia ja tehokkaampia vaunuja, vaan rakennettiin uudelleen 2-akselisia.

Mutta Länsi-Berliinin ja Hampurin kehitys on ollut aika lailla samanlaista, joten ei voi minusta sanoa, että Länsi-Berliinin kehitys olisi johtunut sen erityisasemasta tai sijainnista.

Metrojen tai oikeammin erilaisten kaupunkirautateiden yleisestä linjasta on minusta vähän perusteetonta puhua ylipäätään. Euroopassa kaupunkirautateitä oli ja on edelleenkin varsin vähän. Ja erityisesti 1800-luvun lopussa ja 1900-luvun alussa ne muutamat olivat aika lailla yksilöllisiä. Jos jotain yleistä etsii, se löytyy lähinnä siitä, että Berliini, Lontoo, Hampuri ja Wien (tässä aikajärjestyksessä) valjastivat veturivetoiset rautatiet kaupungin sisäisen liikenteen käyttöön kun Budapest, Glasgow, Pariisi, Berliini, Hampuri ja Madrid (ennen 1920-lukua) kopioivat raitiovaunut katuliikenteestä eristetylle radalle, ilmaan tai maan alle. Veturivetoisista kehittyi pääasiassa sitä, mitä nyt sanotaan S-Bahniksi, ratikkapohjaisista kehittyi sitä, mitä saksassa sanotaan U-Bahniksi ja muualla metroksi.

Ja tässä yhteydessä haluan riistää Lontoolta sen aseman olla jossain ensimmäinen vuonna 1863. The Metropolitan Railway ei ollut metro siinä mielessä kuin Budapestin Földalattista lähtien olivat ratikkapohjaiset järjestelmät, vaan se oli nimenomaan kaupunkirautatie. Siellä oli höyryveturit ja perässä yksittäisiä vaunuja. Lontoossa ei tietenkään voinut olla S-Bahnia eli Stadtschnellbahnia, koska kaupunki-sana (Stadt) on englanniksi jotain muuta kuin s-kirjaimella alkavaa. Suuri kaupunki on englanniksi metropol, joten tietenkin Lontoon S-Bahn sain nimekseen metropolin rautatie. Ja tässä asiassa Lontoo ei ollut ensimmäinen, sillä Berliinin kaupunkirautatien historia alkaa jo vuodesta 1938. Lontoo pitäköön Euroopan ja maailman ensimmäisen U-Bahnin kunnian, kun deep tubes eli syvät putket aloittivat 1890.

Miksi sitten kirjoitin edellä Euroopan ensimmäisen metron kunnian Budapestille? Siksi, että kirjoitin ratikkapohjaisista järjestelmistä. Lontoon 4 metrin valurautaputkissa kulkevat junat olivat veturivetoisia junia ja yhtä leveitä kuin pinnalla kulkevat S-Bahnit. Moottorivaunuihin perustuva liikenne alkoi Lontoon U-Bahneilla vasta 1906 ja veturivetoiset junat poistuivat vasta 1923 lähtien. 4-akselisesta moottorivaunuista tuli kuitenkin U-Bahninen vakiokalustoa muualla jo aikaisemmin. Ratikkapohjaisissa järjestelmissä vain sillä erolla muihin nähden, että kaluston poikkileikkaus oli pieni, raitiovaunun kokoinen. Suuremman kapasiteetin vuoksi Berliini siirtyi 2,65 metriä leveään kalustoon 1923 lähtien uusilla U-Bahn-linjoilla. Madrid jäi siten viimeiseksi kapean kaluston metroksi ennen kuin ranskalaiset keksivät VAL-metron, joka Lillessä aloitti 2 metriä leveillä vaunuilla 1983.

Mainitsen tähän vielä Glasgown. Sen liikenne alkoi joulukuussa 1896  siis puoli vuotta Budapestin jälkeen  yksittäisin 4-akselisin kaapelivetoisin vaunuin. Tosin liikenne pysäytettiin onnettomuuden vuoksi jo avauspäivänä ja aloitettiin uudelleen tammikuussa 1897. Emme ehkä pidä kaapelivetoisia vaunuja raitiovaunuina emmekä junina, mutta se on erehdys. Kaapeli oli vain yksi yleisesti käytössä ollut vetovoima ennen sähköä. Kaapeliveto oli Glasgowssa käytössä vuoteen 1935, mutta alkuperäistä kalustoa sähköistettynä vuoteen 1977. Sitten koko systeemi rakennettiin käytännössä uudelleen.

Antero

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Eipä kai Euroopassa ole kuin Berliini tällainen kaupunki, ja syynä jako ja muuri. Tietty voi sanoa, että kaikki SEV-maiden kaupungit olivat poikkeustilassa, josta ne pääsivät kun sosialismi kaatui. Mutta sellainen on minusta aika asenteellinen ajatus.


Wien oli kanssa jaettu v 1945-55 ja sellainen käsitys on että Irlannissa, sekä Tasavallassa mutta varsinkin Britannialle kuuluvassa pohjoisosassa joukoliikenteen kehitys otti takapakkia 1960-80-luvulla sisäisten uskonnollisten levottomuuksien vuoksi kun kortteleita tuhoutui terroristien pommiräjähdyksissä ja keskelle kaupunkeja rakennetttiin muureja ja vedettiin piikkilankoja ja joissakin kaupungeissa bussit oli sallittuja vain oikeata uskontoa tunnustavia varten. Saattaa olla että liioittelen, foorumin Irlanti-asiantuntijat saavat mielellään oikaista. Joka tapauksessa Helsinkiä isomman Dublinin joukkoliikennettä on kuvattu kaaoottiseksi kun vasta nyt 2000-luvulla on alettu rakentamaan pikaraitiotietä ja muuta kaupunkiraideliikennettä harvan lähijunaverkon lisäksi ei ole.

t. Rainer

----------


## petteri

> Eipä kai Euroopassa ole kuin Berliini tällainen kaupunki, ja syynä jako ja muuri. Tietty voi sanoa, että kaikki SEV-maiden kaupungit olivat poikkeustilassa, josta ne pääsivät kun sosialismi kaatui. Mutta sellainen on minusta aika asenteellinen ajatus.



Minusta joukkoliikenteen kehityksessä voidaan erottaa kasvaneet ja ei-kasvaneet kaupungit.

Euroopassa on kaupunkeja, jotka eivät ole käytännössä ole voimakkaasti seutujen asukasmäärältään kasvaneet ensimmäisen tai toisen maailmansodan jälkeen. Esimerkkeinä vaikka Berliini, Wien, Pietari, Amsterdam ja Riika. Nuo olivat vuonna 1913 suhteessa paljon suurempia kaupunkeja kuin nykyään, vaikka väkiluku on toki jonkin verran kasvanut sadassa vuodessa.

Toisaalta Euroopassa on myös kaupunkeja, jotka ovat samassa ajassa kasvaneet varsin pienistä kaupungeista suuriksi kaupungeiksi. Esimerkkeinä vaikka Helsinki, Tukholma ja Oslo. Kaupungeissa, jotka olivat suuria jo sata (tai 70 vuotta) sitten on valtava korttelikaupunkialue, kun taas "uusissa" kaupungeissa on enemmän esikaupunkialueita.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

Ihan hyvä huomio sinällään, ja ehkä keskeisin yksittäinen jako.




> Toisaalta Euroopassa on myös kaupunkeja, jotka ovat samassa ajassa kasvaneet varsin pienistä kaupungeista suuriksi kaupungeiksi. Esimerkkeinä vaikka Helsinki, Tukholma ja Oslo. Kaupungeissa, jotka olivat suuria jo sata (tai 70 vuotta) sitten on valtava korttelikaupunkialue, kun taas "uusissa" kaupungeissa on enemmän esikaupunkialueita.


 Mutta tartun nyt tuohon: kummassa mallissa joukkoliikennettä on helpompi toteuttaa ja kumman mallin mukainen kaupunki on parempaa ympäristöä ihmisille? Minun on ainakin helppo vastata.. Nuo vanhat laajat "korttelikaupungit" ovat oikein hyvä esimerkki siitä, mitä tarkoitetaan sekoitetulla kaupunkirtakenteella. Niissä asuvilla päivittäinen liikkumistarve kilometreissä ei ole kummoinen ja siksi varsin keskinkertaisestikin järjestetty joukkoliikenne on käyttäjille tarkoituksenmukainen valinta. Tuollaisessa kaupungissa on vain vaikeaa epäonnistua.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Ihan hyvä huomio sinällään, ja ehkä keskeisin yksittäinen jako.
> 
> 
> 
>  Mutta tartun nyt tuohon: kummassa mallissa joukkoliikennettä on helpompi toteuttaa ja kumman mallin mukainen kaupunki on parempaa ympäristöä ihmisille? Minun on ainakin helppo vastata.. Nuo vanhat laajat "korttelikaupungit" ovat oikein hyvä esimerkki siitä, mitä tarkoitetaan sekoitetulla kaupunkirtakenteella. Niissä asuvilla päivittäinen liikkumistarve kilometreissä ei ole kummoinen ja siksi varsin keskinkertaisestikin järjestetty joukkoliikenne on käyttäjille tarkoituksenmukainen valinta. Tuollaisessa kaupungissa on vain vaikeaa epäonnistua.


Suomessa on käyty viimeiset 60 vuotta armotonta propagandaa korttelikaupunkeja ja urbanisoitumista ja sen mukana tuomia ilmiöitä vastaan. Yhtenä esimerkkinä esim tuo aika ajoin toistuva pilvenpiirtäjien mollaaminen. Siksi suomalaisissa kaupungeissa keskustat ovat suhteellisen pieniä.

t. Rainer

----------


## kouvo

> Suomessa on käyty viimeiset 60 vuotta armotonta propagandaa korttelikaupunkeja ja urbanisoitumista ja sen mukana tuomia ilmiöitä vastaan. Yhtenä esimerkkinä esim tuo aika ajoin toistuva pilvenpiirtäjien mollaaminen. Siksi suomalaisissa kaupungeissa keskustat ovat suhteellisen pieniä.


Suomessa kaupunkien voimakas kasvu tapahtui silloin kun lähiörakentaminen oli kaupunkisuunnittelun ideaali. Eivät kaupungit muualla Euroopassakaan tuolloin kasvaneet kortteleina, vaan satelliitteina. Suomalaisissa kaupungeissa korttelikeskustat ovat pieniä sen takia, että ne olivat pieniä silloin kuin uudet kaupunkisuunnittelun tuulet pyyhkäisivät läpi Euroopan, eikä mistään armottomasta propagandasta jota olisi esiintynyt nimenomaan Suomessa. Pilvenpiirtäjät ja tiivis korttelikaupunki eivät puolestaan liity juuri mitenkään toisiinsa.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Suomessa kaupunkien voimakas kasvu tapahtui silloin kun lähiörakentaminen oli kaupunkisuunnittelun ideaali. Eivät kaupungit muualla Euroopassakaan tuolloin kasvaneet kortteleina, vaan satelliitteina. Suomalaisissa kaupungeissa korttelikeskustat ovat pieniä sen takia, että ne olivat pieniä silloin kuin uudet kaupunkisuunnittelun tuulet pyyhkäisivät läpi Euroopan, eikä mistään armottomasta propagandasta jota olisi esiintynyt nimenomaan Suomessa. Pilvenpiirtäjät ja tiivis korttelikaupunki eivät puolestaan liity juuri mitenkään toisiinsa.


Tuokin pitää paikkansa että Suomi kaupungistui 30-50 vuotta muuta Eurooppaa myöhemmin ja siksi esim aika ajoi Castrénin suunnitteleman esimetrotyypisen pikaraitiotieverkon ohi, kun suuria lähiöitä rakennettiin etäisyyksille minne sähköjuna, metrojuna tai moottoritiebussi hoiti kuljetustarpeet paremmin kuin raitiovaunu.

Armottomalla propagandalla tarkoitan esim Tapiolan perustajan Heikki von Herzenin julkaisuja 1950-luvulta jossa haukuttiin perinteisiä kivikaupunkeja lyttyyn sekä  nykyistä muoti-ilmiötä haukkua Helsinkiä betonislummiksi sekä sellaista Nimby-ilmiötä jossa vastustetan nykyisten kantakaupungin reuna-alueiden tiivistämistä. Pilvenpiirtäjien haukkuminen palvelee tätä joukkoa siksi että niitä haukkumalla saadaan huomio käännettyä pois itse varsinaisesta asiasta, jolloin lopputuloksena ei tehdä mitään. Esim Pasilasta ei saada kuitenkaan kaikkia miellyttävää aluetta teki miten tahansa, senhän jokainen tietää, mutta vastustamalla sinne suunniteltuja pilvenpiirtäjiä kovaan ääneen pidetään huoli siitä että koko alue jää kaatopaikkkamaiseksi mahdollisimman pitkäksi ajaksi ja saadaan todiste siitä että  kaupunki ei ole ihmisen paika asua. 

t. Rainer

----------


## hmikko

> Pilvenpiirtäjien haukkuminen palvelee tätä joukkoa siksi että niitä haukkumalla saadaan huomio käännettyä pois itse varsinaisesta asiasta, jolloin lopputuloksena ei tehdä mitään. Esim Pasilasta ei saada kuitenkaan kaikkia miellyttävää aluetta teki miten tahansa, senhän jokainen tietää, mutta vastustamalla sinne suunniteltuja pilvenpiirtäjiä kovaan ääneen pidetään huoli siitä että koko alue jää kaatopaikkkamaiseksi mahdollisimman pitkäksi ajaksi ja saadaan todiste siitä että  kaupunki ei ole ihmisen paika asua.


Epäilen, että iso osa pilvenpiirtäjien vastustajista kyllä kannattaisi umpikorttelikaupungin rakentamista. Nykyiseen tornitalojen rakentamistapaan (esim. Keilaniemi) verrattuna tiheyskin olisi mahdollisesti jopa suurempi umpikorttelissa. Itä-Pasilakaan ei teoriassa ole mahdoton korjattava, mutta suhteellisen kallis tietysti. Betonikannet pitäisi hävittää ja luoda oikeasti miellyttävä jalankulkuympäristö katutasoon ainakin aseman ja messukeskuksen välille. Rakennuksiin pitäisi saada liiketiloja katutasoon sinne, missä nyt on umpinaisia parkkihallien seiniä, ja parkkipaikkoja pitäisi uskaltaa vähentää. Omistajien mukaan saamiseen tuommoiseen remppaan tietty tarvittaisiin joku fakiiritemppu.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Epäilen, että iso osa pilvenpiirtäjien vastustajista kyllä kannattaisi umpikorttelikaupungin rakentamista. Nykyiseen tornitalojen rakentamistapaan (esim. Keilaniemi) verrattuna tiheyskin olisi mahdollisesti jopa suurempi umpikorttelissa. Itä-Pasilakaan ei teoriassa ole mahdoton korjattava, mutta suhteellisen kallis tietysti. Betonikannet pitäisi hävittää ja luoda oikeasti miellyttävä jalankulkuympäristö katutasoon ainakin aseman ja messukeskuksen välille. Rakennuksiin pitäisi saada liiketiloja katutasoon sinne, missä nyt on umpinaisia parkkihallien seiniä, ja parkkipaikkoja pitäisi uskaltaa vähentää. Omistajien mukaan saamiseen tuommoiseen remppaan tietty tarvittaisiin joku fakiiritemppu.


Tarkoitin omalla kannannottolalni sitä että perinteiseen kivikaupunkiinkin voi rakentaa muutama pilvenpiirtäjä maamerkiksi ilman että se häiritsee oikeastaan ketään. Ks esim Tukholma, Riika, Kööpenhamina tai Oslo. Ei niiden profiilit ole menneet pilalle pilvenpiirtäjien takia, osa toteutuksista on ihan tyylikkäitä,  ja vieraspaikakuntalaisten on helppo suunnistaa niiden avulla. 

Toinen esimerkki on Espoon Leppävaara jossa on 3 aika korkeaa tornia mutta kanssa umpikortteleita. Ei se nyt mikään kaunistus alueena ole mutta käytännöllinen ja parempi kumminkin kuin Itä-Pasila tai Myyrmäki.

Vahinko kuitenkin että suomalaisessa kaupunkikeskustelussa sellaista rakentamista pidetään kamalana ja siksi torjutaan eikä haluta omalle takapihalle.

Ylläpitäjä voi mielellään siirtää nämä viestit jollekin toiselle keskustelualueelle

t. Rainer

----------


## kouvo

> Tarkoitin omalla kannannottolalni sitä että perinteiseen kivikaupunkiinkin voi rakentaa muutama pilvenpiirtäjä maamerkiksi ilman että se häiritsee oikeastaan ketään.


No ei oikeastaan. Pilvenpiirtäjä vaatii ympärilleen tilaa, monestakin eri syystä. Perinteisessä kivikaupungissa sen sijoittaminen järkevästi on huomattavasti haasteellisempaa kuin avoimessa ympäristössä. Käsittääkseni kivikaupunkiin suunniteltuja korkeita rakennuksia on helsingissä vastustettu huomattavasti enemmän kuin Pasilaan kaavailtuja torneja. Tämä on mielestäni aivan luonnollista, koska Pasilaa nyt ei oikein pysty enempää pilaamaan rakensi sinne mitä tahansa ja toisaalta myöskään helsingin silhuetti mereltä päin (jota käsittääkseni on käytetty aika vahvana argumenttina pilvenpiirtäjiä vastaan) ei havainnekuvien perusteella juurikaan Pasilan torneista kärsisi. Toinen asia on tietenkin se, että onko helsinkiin ylipäätään tarpeellista ja järkevää rakentaa pilvenpiirtäjiä, mutta tämä on enemmänkin yksityisen rahan päänsärky.

----------


## JE

> Sellaiset kaupungit jotka ovat olleet pitkään maailmanpoliittisen tilanteen, sotatoimien tai jonkun muun selkkauksen vuoksi poikkeustilassa, kuten Berliini tai Hongkong tai  monet arabimaailman suuret kaupungit olisi syytä pitää joukkoliikenne-infra keskusteluissa vähän erillään "yleisestä linjasta".  Yleensä sellaiset suurkaupungit ovat olleet eräänlaisia "valtioita valtiossa" ja infra osittain vanhentunutta tai vähän epätarkoituksenmukaista poikkeusoloista johtuen. 
> 
> t. Rainer


Niin, tuossa edellisessä viestissäni itse asiassa nimenomaan perustelin, että U- ja S-ratoja ei voi rinnastaa toisiinsa huolimatta Länsi-Berliinin poikkeusasemasta johtuneesta BVG:n roolista molempien liikennöijänä.

----------


## Clepe

Löysin kiinnostavan historiikin uudenmaan aluesuunnittelusta. Historiikki sisältää liikennesuunnitelmia eri aikakausilta, esimerkiksi Smith & Polvisen metrosuunnitelman sivulla 62. Käytin epätarkkaa karttaa sapluunana ja sain tulokseksi tämän.

Havaintoja:
Keskustan alueella rata on linjattu hieman nykyistä etelämmäksi. Muuten itä-länsi-metro on melko samanlainen, joskin Mellunmäen haaralla on jatke Porvoon moottoritielle.
Oikeastaan kaikki merkittävimmät nykymetroon tehdyt varaukset tukevat tämän kaltaista linjastoa, ottaen huomioon ettei linjaus keskustan osalta ilmeisesti ollut vielä selvä tässä suunnitteluvaiheessa.
Kampin toinen laiturihalli, Sörnäisessä olevat ylimääräiset tunneliaukot sekä Hakaniemen toinen laiturihalli sisältyvät kaikki tähän ehdotukseen. Toisaalta U-metro olisi myös hyötynyt samoista varauksista, tosin Sörnäisten tunnelit olisivat olleet käytössä vain siirtoajoissa.

Toisaalta kiinnostava havainto, joka nyt jälkeenpäin on ilmiselvä, on että M-junan käytävässä on luotu kaksi päällekkäistä "helminauhakaupunkia" eri sukupolvissa. Metroa odotellessa rakennettiin Pohjois-Haaga - Kannelmäki - Kaivoksela - Louhela. Sitten kun metro tuli junana rakennettiin Lassila - Kannelmäen uusi alue - Malminkartano - Myyrmäki - Martinlaakso

----------


## Kantokoski

Jos en nyt ole ihan väärässä, eikö Castrenin metrossa, ja kenties nyky-metrossakin ennen syvempää asemaa, metrojunien pitänyt kulkea tuossa kompassitasolla? Eli tuossa kuvassa olevan hampurilaispaikan tilalla ja vastaavasti toisella puolella karkkikaupan tilalla?

Siihenhän saisi vieläkin toisen linjan aseman  :Smile:  Tai Pisaran aseman...  :Very Happy:

----------


## hmikko

> Siihenhän saisi vieläkin toisen linjan aseman  Tai Pisaran aseman...


Tylsä/kuiva vastaus tähän lienee, että tuolla syvyydellä Kaivokadun ympäristössä on niin paljon kaikkea maan alla, että rataa ei saisi asemalta mihinkään jatkettua, ainakaan ilman suht jättimäisiä infrastruktuurin siirtoja. Jo Pisaran laituri on sata metriä metrolaituria pidempi.

----------


## Kantokoski

Niin, onhan se selvää ettei 200 metrisiä junia tuohon sovi, mutta ajatusleikki on silti hauska. Pienemmälle kalustolle kyllä saattaisi löytyä väylä. Mutta en nyt tosissaan ajattele tällaista. Kamppi on optimaalisempi vaihtopaikka, varsinkin kun Pisara valmistuu, kun se sijaitsee Kampin ja Rautatientorin asemien välissä, joten päärautatieasema ei tarjoa erityisempiä synergiaetuja Kamppiin verrattuna.

----------


## Markku K

Käsitykseni mukaan "ratataso" olisi ollut tuosta kompassin pinnasta vielä miinus 5 metriä; sllä tasolla ovat asematunnelin squash-hallit, jotka olivat jonkinlainen metroaseman aihio/varaus.

----------


## Kantokoski

Juu, noin varmasti on. En tiedä mikä taso tuolla kompassitasanteella siinä tilanteessa olisi, jos raide kulkisi tuosta 5 metriä alempana, että olisiko kompassitaso myös hieman alempana, jotta metrojunat voisivat kulkea tuossa hampurilaispaikan ja karkkikaupan tilalla. Se olisi aika hieno systeemi ollut päärautatieaseman metroasemaksi, että tuossa kompassitasolla junat liikkuisivat, ja esim. ylätasanteelta missä kotikontu on niin voisi seurata junien kulkemista  :Smile: 

Saisikohan niitä vanhoja suunnitelmia mistään? Myöskin Kampin suunnitelmat? Sekä Hakaniemen?

Olen myös viimeaikoina ihmetellyt näitä kulmauksia metrotunneleissa.. Onko ne jotain savusuojakaappeja vai mitä? Entä tuo kakkoskuva - onko siihen ajateltu Kruunuhaasta tulevaa linjaa yhdistetty Hakaniemeen meneväksi? Noita "onkaloita" on pitkin metrotunnelia.. Mitä ne on?

----------


## Kaid

Onko kompassitaso rakennettu samaan aikaan asematunnelin kanssa (60-luvulla) vai lisättiinkö se vasta metroa rakennettaessa?

----------


## hylje

Metrotunnelista tosiaan erkanee ties mitä tynkäaihioita. Täysi listaus niistä, niihin liittyneistä aikansa suunnitelmista ja nykytilanteesta olisi ihan hauskaa luettavaa.

Nykyinen metrorata linjattiin mistä se menee nyt melko myöhään, ja toisessa kuvassa oleva Krunikan haara taitaa olla lähestulkoon siinä missä "eteläinen" metroratalinjaus olisi mennyt. Se linjaus ei olisi mennyt päärautatieasemalle vaan Espalle.

----------


## Pekkaeero

> Onko kompassitaso rakennettu samaan aikaan asematunnelin kanssa (60-luvulla) vai lisättiinkö se vasta metroa rakennettaessa?


Se lisättiin metroa rakennettaessa. Sitä ennen oli samanlainen pitkähkö käytävä ja portaat ratikkapysäkeille kuin Asematunnelin Keskuskadun puoleisessa päässä, ja liikkeitä sen käytävän molemmin puolin.

----------


## ultrix

> Metrotunnelista tosiaan erkanee ties mitä tynkäaihioita. Täysi listaus niistä, niihin liittyneistä aikansa suunnitelmista ja nykytilanteesta olisi ihan hauskaa luettavaa.
> 
> Nykyinen metrorata linjattiin mistä se menee nyt melko myöhään, ja toisessa kuvassa oleva Krunikan haara taitaa olla lähestulkoon siinä missä "eteläinen" metroratalinjaus olisi mennyt. Se linjaus ei olisi mennyt päärautatieasemalle vaan Espalle.


Kyseessähän on ns. U-metron haara, jota on myös kaavailtu Pisaran käyttöön.

----------


## Kantokoski

Niin, tuo krunikan onkalo vaikuttaisi littyvän U-metroon, siis tosin tuossa kaavakakuvassa tuo onkalo ja "väylä" yhdistyy samaan tasoon nykyisen linjan kanssa, ei mihinkään eritasoon. En muista olisiko U-linja kulkenut nykyisen linjan vasemmalla vai oikealla puolella, eli siis kun kartaa katsoo niin pohjoispuolella vai eteläpuolella, eli sisäpuolella vai ulkopuolella. Pisara on linjattu kulkemaan nykyisen linjan "sisäpuolella", eli siis vasemmalla puolella, eli siis pohjoispuolella, ja se kaavakuvassa näkyvä erkanee eteläpuolelle. No on se metro vaan niin merkillinen, ja varmaan siksi jatkuvasti suosion huipulla joukkoliikenteen käyttäjäkyselyissä, sekä tietenkin halvinta liikennöidä. Castrenin metro olisi ollut järkevä nykyisiin kultaharkkomuseoratikkalinjastoihin verrattuna, sillä ratikan liikennöinnin kustannuksilla olisi rakennettu monen monet tunnelit - ja liikenne olisi tuplat nopeampaa. Kannattaakin ottaa roska pois silmästä - ja totutella siihen ettei pääkaupunkiseudulle voi rakentaa pikaraitiolinjastoa (jolla voisi korvata lähes kaikki keskustan suuntaiset bussit) ilman Kamppi-Töölö-Meilahti-Pasila -perustunnelia.

Niin joo, noita onkaloita on pitkin metrotunnelia, eikä ne voi millään kaikki liittyä linjastolaajennuksiin, joku muu funktio nillä on oltava.

----------


## ultrix

> No on se metro vaan niin merkillinen, ja varmaan siksi jatkuvasti suosion huipulla joukkoliikenteen käyttäjäkyselyissä, sekä tietenkin halvinta liikennöidä.


Sisältyykö käsitteeseen "metro" myös asemat (ylläpitokustannuksineen) ja liityntäbussit (liikennöintikustannuksineen)? Pitäisi sisältyä, sillä metron vaihtoehto, pikaratikka, ei asemia eikä liityntäbusseja tarvitse.

----------


## Kantokoski

Liityntäbussit, siis ensinnäkin suurin osa kävelee tai pyöräilee metrikselle, mutta siis jos metroa ei olisi liityntäbussit olisivat silloin keskustalinjoja. Ja bussilinjoja pitäisi olla vähintään tuplat, koska Helsingissä se ei käy että bussi pyörii lähiöiden katuja tunnin ja sitten ajaa keskustaan vielä kiertäen matkan varren asuinalueiden kadut, vaan kaupunginosat tarvitsisivat, ja tarvitsevat nykyäänkin vähintään yhden, usein useamman, dedikoidun bussilinjan.

Vaikka ratikoista tykätään, ja tykkään minäkin, kultaharkkoilulle on tultava loppu. Ratikoiden tulee kulkea vähintään 10km nykyistä keskinopeutta nopeammin, tai ne joutuvat lakkautuslistalle. Mutta nyt täällä jo eksytään aiheesta. Jatkot muualla.

----------


## ultrix

> Ratikoiden tulee kulkea vähintään 10km nykyistä keskinopeutta nopeammin


No tästä voinemme kaikki olla yhtä mieltä.

----------


## Kani

> No on se metro vaan niin merkillinen, ja varmaan siksi jatkuvasti suosion huipulla joukkoliikenteen käyttäjäkyselyissä, sekä tietenkin halvinta liikennöidä.


Kukaan tuskin täällä kiistää sitä, että metro on tasaisesti ja mukavasti liikkuva kulkuneuvo, joka on hyvä väline reittinsä varrella ja välittömässä läheisyydessä liikkuville käyttäjille. Asia näkyy myös tutkimuksissa. Entä sitten? Jokaisen pitäisi ymmärtää, että joukkoliikenne on kokonaisuus, jonka kaikkien osien on oltava toimivia ja laadukkaita, eikä yhden osan hehkutus ja propagointi ratkaise kokonaisuuden ongelmia. Eikä metrolla pystytä hoitamaan kuin pieni osa seudun asukkaiden liikkumistarpeista.

Kuten tuossa jo todettiinkin, metron kustannuksiin on laskettava myös liityntäliikenne ja asemien ylläpito, jättimäisistä investointikustannuksista puhumattakaan. Pelkän liikennöintikustannuksen mainostaminen on samaa kuin autoilijoiden matematiikka, jossa autoilun hinta on bensakulut.

Autoliittohan toki kannattaakin metroa.

----------


## Clepe

Jouni Kiviniitty on tehnyt poliittisen historian gradun aiheesta "Miksi metro ei kulje Munkkivuoreen? Poliittis-historiallisia näkökulmia Helsingin metrosuunnitelmiin vuosina 1955 - 1969". Onko kukaan vielä saanut tätä käsiinsä?

----------


## Dakkus

> Jouni Kiviniitty on tehnyt poliittisen historian gradun aiheesta "Miksi metro ei kulje Munkkivuoreen? Poliittis-historiallisia näkökulmia Helsingin metrosuunnitelmiin vuosina 1955 - 1969". Onko kukaan vielä saanut tätä käsiinsä?


Näin siitä sanotaan: "Vain tiivistelmä. Opinnäytteiden arkistokappaleet ovat luettavissa Helsingin yliopiston kirjastossa. Hae HELKA-tietokannasta (http://www.helsinki.fi/helka/index.htm)."
Eli jos oikein ymmärrän, ilmeisesti Kaisaniemessä voisi tuota käydä lueskelemassa jos vaan sattuu huvittamaan. Siellä on huomattavan iso ja laadukas kirjasto, eikä sinne pääsyä ole keneltäkään kielletty.

----------


## Nakkiputka

> Näin siitä sanotaan: "Vain tiivistelmä. Opinnäytteiden arkistokappaleet ovat luettavissa Helsingin yliopiston kirjastossa. Hae HELKA-tietokannasta (http://www.helsinki.fi/helka/index.htm)."
> Eli jos oikein ymmärrän, ilmeisesti Kaisaniemessä voisi tuota käydä lueskelemassa jos vaan sattuu huvittamaan. Siellä on huomattavan iso ja laadukas kirjasto, eikä sinne pääsyä ole keneltäkään kielletty.


Jep. Systeemi on vaan muuttunut aiemmasta niin, että kirjasta on tehtävä varaus tuon Helka-järjestelmän (tai nimimerkki Clepen viestissä olleen linkin takaa aukeavan Helda-järjestelmän (sic)) kautta ja varatut kirjat ja opinnäytetyöt noudetaan kaksi kertaa päivässä (klo 12 ja 14) suljetusta varastosta. Noutohylly löytyy Kaisa-talon kirjaston kerroksesta K4.

----------


## Otso Kivekäs

> Näin siitä sanotaan: "Vain tiivistelmä. Opinnäytteiden arkistokappaleet ovat luettavissa Helsingin yliopiston kirjastossa. Hae HELKA-tietokannasta (http://www.helsinki.fi/helka/index.htm)."
> Eli jos oikein ymmärrän, ilmeisesti Kaisaniemessä voisi tuota käydä lueskelemassa jos vaan sattuu huvittamaan. Siellä on huomattavan iso ja laadukas kirjasto, eikä sinne pääsyä ole keneltäkään kielletty.


Kysyin tekijältä, josko tuo olisi tulossa nettiin tai sen saisi jotenkin pdf:nä. Ei ole tulossa eikä saa. Kuulema jostain tekijänoikeudellisista syistä.

No, jääpä lukematta; ei sitä voi kaikkea historiaa aina penkoa, sitä kun tulee koko ajan lisää.

----------


## Kantokoski

Monet ihmiset pitävät Helsingin metroa jotenkin vain paikalleen lätkäistynä. Todellisuudessa tilanne suunnitellessa oli kuitenkin täysin päinvastainen. Keskustan linjauksista oli useita vaihtoehtoja. Tässä aloituksessa käsitellään tilannetta jolloin ns. Castrenin metro oli heitetty roskikseen, ja tilalle tullut ns. raskasmetro. Raskasmetrolle oli useita vaihtoehtoisia linjauksia keskustassa. Linjaukseen vaikutti mm. rautatieaseman yhteys sekä hinta.

Laitan tämän artikkelin yhteyteen muutamia kuvia eri linjausvaihtoehdoista, sekä muutama yhteenveto.

Castrenin metron romuttumisen jälkeen yleiseksi suunnitelmaksi nostettiin rengaslinja. Siitä kuitenkin luovuttiin muiden linjausvaihtoehtojen esiinnoston yhteydessä.

Rengaslinjan hylkäämisen jälkeen keskustan linjausvaihtoehdoissa oli esillä peruslinja, aleksilinja, espa A, espa B ja ns. 'sokos-vaihtoehto'. Sokos ja aleksi tippuivat nopeasti pois. Sillä verkkotutkimus päätyi kahden metrolinjan ratkaisuun. Kaksi metrolinjaa, ns. U-linja ja ns. rannikkolinja eli nykyinen itä-länsi linja.

Peruslinjan tarkasta linjauksesta oli useita mielipiteitä. Espa B suositeltiin toiseksi linjaksi. Oli myös esillä kaksilinjaratkaisu, eli ns. terassitorilinja. KSV ja kaupunkilaiset olivat espan kautta kulkevan linjauksen kannalla, kun tass metrobyroo painotti peruslinjaa - koska se yhdistyy rautatieasemaan sekä on halvempi. KSV:n mukaan taas espan linjauksen avulla toisen metrolinjan rakentaminen voidaan siirtää 90-luvulle.

Metrobyroo oli siis Kaupunkisuunnitteluvirastoa kaupunkisuunnittelumaisempi, sillä juuri oleellista oli nykypäivän vinkkelistä yhteys keskustan raidehubiin. Kaivokadun linjaus oli siten mitä parhainta kaupunkisuunnittelua. Metrobyroota on turhaan moitittu, KSV olisi halunnut jättää rautatieaseman paitsioon, perustellen asiaa työpaikkojen määrällä, sillä KSV:n mukaan espan linjauksen varrella olisi noin 100 000 työpaikkaa enemmän. KSV ei siten ollut kovin kauaskatsoinen, sillä luonnollisesti keskusta oli kasvamassa vironniemeä isommaksi. Se on sikäli erikoista, kun toisaalla KSV taas puski hajautettua kaupunkirakennetta.

Oli miten oli, toinen metrolinja on edelleen rakentamatta.

Alkuperäinen rengaslinja:


Peruslinja:


Espa B:


Espa A:


Terassitorilinja:

----------


## Kantokoski

Yhteen viestiin saa vain 5 kuvaa, joten loput kuvat tulevat tässä viestissä.

Yhteenvetoja:

----------


## vristo

Nyt täytyy kyllä sanoa, että onhan kyllä harvinaisen mielenkiintoista kuva- ja muuta historiallista materiaalia. 

Mikä noista on se linjaus, joka olisi mm. Aikatalon kohdalla korkoratana? Siinähän on se matalampi osuus, jonka päällä metrorata olisi jonkun suunnitelman mukaan ollut. (Tämän lähde oli Jussi Iltasen metrotutkielma)

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Laitan tämän artikkelin yhteyteen muutamia kuvia eri linjausvaihtoehdoista, sekä muutama yhteenveto.


Lähdeviite taisi unohtua?

----------


## Compact

> Lähdeviite taisi unohtua?


Joitain tunkkaisia visioita muinaisen aikakautensa keskustelunavaukseksi eli arkistokätköjä aiheista, jotka on jo heti aikanaan todettu kelvottomiksi.
Liittyykö näiden visioiden esiinnosto siihen, että HSL on kustantamassa ja kirjoittamassa Helsingin liikenteen historiakirjaa. Joku HSL:llä on käynyt arkistokellarissa hakemassa kaikki aikansa mahdottomuudet päivänvaloon ja nyt niitä 50 vuoden jälkeen taas meille tarjotaan. Kantokoski lienee selvästi joku HSL:n historiatoimikunnan henkilö?

----------


## Kantokoski

Metrolinja rakennettiin aikanaan sillä oikeutuksella, että rakennetaan myös toinen metrolinja, ja myöskin kätevä ympyrälinja. Verkosto ei ole vielä valmis. Ja Helsinki on velkaa meille toisen metrolinjan.

----------


## Kani

Enää puuttuu, että olemme sotaveteraaneille velkaa muutaman metrolinjan verran. Kaikki älyttömät visiot menneisyyden papereista on toteutettava, koska ne on joskus sinne piirretty. Sillä erotuksella, että nimenomaan metrovisiot on toteutettava, mutta kevyemmät ja järkevämmät visiot on heitettävä roskakoriin.

Helsinki ei ole meille velkaa lisää jättimäisiä metrolinjoja, vaan ihmisläheisempää joukkoliikennepolitiikkaa. Todellisuus on toista: skandaalista toiseen kulkevaa, rohkeimmatkin kustannusarviot ylittävää metropolitiikkaa, ja joukkoliikenteen markkinaosuuden jauhamista paikallaan jättimäisistä investointikustannuksista huolimatta. Kansan rahoja kun tuhlataan, ei ole niin väliä, mitä niillä saa. Ja väyläfanaatikot kieriskelee onnesta.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Metrolinja rakennettiin aikanaan sillä oikeutuksella, että rakennetaan myös toinen metrolinja, ja myöskin kätevä ympyrälinja.


Sinulla on vaikeuksia erottaa historian totuutta ja omia mielikuviasi. Metron rakentamiseen ryhdyttiin, jotta kaduille saatiin mahdollisimman paljon tilaa henkilöautoille _[Lähde: Metrotoimikunnan mietinnöt, kaupunginvaltuuston päätöspöytäkirjat]_. Kuitenkin jo ennen ensimmäisenkään metro-osuuden saamista matkustajien käyttöön ymmärrettiin, ettei autoliikenteen tilan maksimointi ole järkevää, ja Helsinkiin tehtiin ensimmäiset joukkoliikennekaistat _[Lähde: Historian tapahtumat]_.

Autoilun maksimoimisen perustelu metrorakentamiselle on siis kadonnut, ja sitä myötä syyt 1960-luvun metrounelmien toteuttamiselle.

Antero

----------


## petteri

> Sinulla on vaikeuksia erottaa historian totuutta ja omia mielikuviasi. Metron rakentamiseen ryhdyttiin, jotta kaduille saatiin mahdollisimman paljon tilaa henkilöautoille _[Lähde: Metrotoimikunnan mietinnöt, kaupunginvaltuuston päätöspöytäkirjat]_. Kuitenkin jo ennen ensimmäisenkään metro-osuuden saamista matkustajien käyttöön ymmärrettiin, ettei autoliikenteen tilan maksimointi ole järkevää, ja Helsinkiin tehtiin ensimmäiset joukkoliikennekaistat _[Lähde: Historian tapahtumat]_.


Nyt minusta vaikuttaa, että useampikin henkilö jo harrastaa kovin valikoivaa historian tulkintaa.

Metron puolesta on toki ajan mittaan esitetty monia perusteita, mutta mahdollisimman suuren tilan saaminen autoilulle ei ollut metrorakentamisen pääargumentteja kun päätöksiä on tehty.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Metron puolesta on toki ajan mittaan esitetty monia perusteita, mutta mahdollisimman suuren tilan saaminen autoilulle ei ollut metrorakentamisen pääargumentteja kun päätöksiä on tehty.


Oletko lukenut metrotoimikunnan mietinnöt? Tai edes kaupunginvaltuuston vuoden 1955 aloitteen metrosta Helsinkiin? Suosittelen, historia avartaa!

Antero

----------


## petteri

> Oletko lukenut metrotoimikunnan mietinnöt? Tai edes kaupunginvaltuuston vuoden 1955 aloitteen metrosta Helsinkiin? Suosittelen, historia avartaa!


Erilaisia dokumentteja valikoidusti lukemalla voi toki löytää materiaalia tukemaan melkein mitä vaan metroargumenttia, puolesta tai vastaan. Toisen kirjoittajan arvostelu omia mielikuvien ja historiallisen totuuden erottamisen vaikeuksista vaan asettuu aika outoon valoon, kun kirjoittaja itse esittää samassa kappaleessa valikoivaa lähteiden käyttöä vaativan historia-argumentin.

Metron rakentamisesta päätettiin vuonna 1969 eikä maksimaalisen tilan saaminen autoilulle ollut päätöksen pääargumentteja.

----------


## Kani

Espoon Länsimetro-päätös 2008 ei ainakaan olisi mennyt läpi ilman autoiluhankepontta. Hyvinhän niitä asfattihommia on sen jälkeen tehtykin.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Oletko lukenut metrotoimikunnan mietinnöt? Tai edes kaupunginvaltuuston vuoden 1955 aloitteen metrosta Helsinkiin? Suosittelen, historia avartaa!


Esikaupunkiliikenne-/ metrotoimikunnan ja sen jälkeläisten argumentit metron rakentamisen puolesta perustuvat väestöennuteisiin.  Niiden mukaan Helsingin seudulla olisi pitänyt jo 1990-luvulla asua niin paljon asukkaita kuin vasta nyt asuu. 

Sittemmin rengasmetro on tekniseltä totautukseltaan vaihtunut Pisaraksi mutta idea on sama. 

t. Rainer

----------


## petteri

> Esikaupunkiliikenne-/ metrotoimikunnan ja sen jälkeläisten argumentit metron rakentamisen puolesta perustuvat väestöennuteisiin.  Niiden mukaan Helsingin seudulla olisi pitänyt jo 1990-luvulla asua niin paljon asukkaita kuin vasta nyt asuu.


Helsingin seudun väestönkasvun hidastuminen 60-70-luvun keskimäärin 16-17000 asukasta vuodessa tasolta öljykriisin jälkeen alle 10000 henkeä tasolle lähes pariksi vuosikymmeneksi tuli asumisväljyyden kasvun ja suuntautumisen lisäksi yllätyksenä tuon ajan suunnittelijoille.

Kannattaa kuitenkin huomata, että vuosina 1991-2011 Helsingin seudun väestö sitten jo kasvoi keskimäärin yli 14200 henkeä vuodessa.

Viime vuosina väestönkasvu on yhä kiihtynyt, Helsingin seudun vuoden 2012 ennakkotietoihin perustuva väestönkasvu 17685 henkeä on jo ilmeisesti aika lähellä kaikkien aikojen ennätystä ja korkeimmalla tasolla sitten 1960-luvun. Lisäksi asumisväljyysarvotukset näyttävät olevan muuttumassa, niin että lähellä keskustaa asuu aikaisempaa enemmän myös lapsiperheitä tiiviisti.

Viime vuosien lukujen perusteella varsin maltillisen väestönkasvun perusennusteenkin mukaan Helsingin seudulla asuu vuonna 2033 noin 290000 asukasta enemmän kuin tänään. ( http://www.hel2.fi/tietokeskus/julka...o_31_Vuori.pdf ). Tuokin arvio voi osoittautua alimitoitetuksi.

Minusta internet ja sosiaalinen media nimittäin näyttää pikemminkin kiihdyttävän muuttoa suurempiin kaupunkeihin mm. viihdetarjonnan perässä ja myös globaalisti lisäävän työn tuottavuuseroja suurkaupunkien hyväksi. Suomen kielialueella ei ole kuin yksi suurkaupunki, joten kilpailua ei paljon ole. 

Tällä hetkellä ja tulevaisuudessa Helsingin seudun kasvua hidastaa voimakkaimmin krooninen asuntopula, joka on nostanut asuntojen hinnat ja vuokrat erittäin korkealle. Tulevaisuuden väestönkasvu riippunee sekä asuntotuotannon määrästä että asumisväljyyden kehityksestä. Jos asumisväljyyden kasvu hidastuu, kuten viime vuosina, Helsingin seudun väestön kasvussa voidaan lähivuosina jopa ylittää 1950-60-luvunkin lukumääräiset ennätykset.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Esikaupunkiliikenne-/ metrotoimikunnan ja sen jälkeläisten argumentit metron rakentamisen puolesta perustuvat väestöennuteisiin.


Sekä ennusteisiin autoistumisen kasvusta.

Metrotoimikunnan mietintöjä käytännössä kirjoittanut Castrén osasi laskea, mitä automäärän kasvu merkitsee kaduille. Kukaan ei kyseenalaistanut autoilun kasvua, päin vastoin. Sitä toivottiin ja odotettiin laajasti. Sen haittoja vähäteltiin, koska autuutta ja ihanuutta haluttiin. Mutta tuskin autoja halunneet maallikot kykenivät ymmärtämään, etteivät kaikkien autot kaduille mahdu. Maallikot ymmärsivät vain sen, että ulkomaillakin hävitettiin ratikoita, rakennettiin metroja maan alle ja autojen määrä kasvoi. Jos niin tehtiin muualla, sitä piti matkia meillä.

Minulla riittää kyllä kaikelle tälle ymmärrystä, vaikka nykypäivän tietämyksellä ja kokemuksella autointo oli ja on täyttä hölmöilyä. Ei silloin ollut sitä tietoa ja kokemusta kuin on nykyään. Mutta sille minulla ei riitä ymmärrystä, että nykypäivänä suljetaan silmät tiedolta ja kokemukselta ja tarjoillaan edelleen menneen maailman ihanteita ja ratkaisuja.

Antero

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Minusta internet ja sosiaalinen media nimittäin näyttää pikemminkin kiihdyttävän muuttoa suurempiin kaupunkeihin mm. viihdetarjonnan perässä ja myös globaalisti lisäävän työn tuottavuuseroja suurkaupunkien hyväksi. Suomen kielialueella ei ole kuin yksi suurkaupunki, joten kilpailua ei paljon ole. 
> 
> Tällä hetkellä ja tulevaisuudessa Helsingin seudun kasvua hidastaa voimakkaimmin krooninen asuntopula, joka on nostanut asuntojen hinnat ja vuokrat erittäin korkealle. Tulevaisuuden väestönkasvu riippunee sekä asuntotuotannon määrästä että asumisväljyyden kehityksestä. Jos asumisväljyyden kasvu hidastuu, kuten viime vuosina, Helsingin seudun väestön kasvussa voidaan lähivuosina jopa ylittää 1950-60-luvunkin lukumääräiset ennätykset.


Nyt ei kannata tuijottaa menneeseen vaan tässä ovat ne ydinfaktat miksi myhässä olevat "metroprojektit" tarkoitti niillä sitten mitä tahansa, laitetaan uudelleen käyntiin.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 9:10 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 9:07 ----------




> tälle ymmärrystä, vaikka nykypäivän tietämyksellä ja kokemuksella autointo oli ja on täyttä hölmöilyä. Ei silloin ollut sitä tietoa ja kokemusta kuin on nykyään. Mutta sille minulla ei riitä ymmärrystä, että nykypäivänä suljetaan silmät tiedolta ja kokemukselta ja tarjoillaan edelleen menneen maailman ihanteita ja ratkaisuja.


Autoilu ei katoa Helsingistä eikä muistakaan maailman suurkaupungeista. Autoilua voidaan rajoittaa ja haittojen maksaminen voidaan kohdistaa autoilijoille tietullien tai ruuhkamaksujen muodossa. Niillä saadaan osittain joukkoliikennehankkeetkin rahoitettua. Jos ei tehdä mitään niin autot ottvat vallan kuten kehitysmaiden kasvavissa suurkaupungeissa. Onneksi meillä on vielä matkaa siihen mutta jonkinlainen suunnannmuutos tarvitaan ettei ajauduta sellaiseen. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Antero Alku

> Autoilu ei katoa Helsingistä eikä muistakaan maailman suurkaupungeista. Autoilua voidaan rajoittaa ja haittojen maksaminen voidaan kohdistaa autoilijoille tietullien tai ruuhkamaksujen muodossa. Niillä saadaan osittain joukkoliikennehankkeetkin rahoitettua. Jos ei tehdä mitään niin autot ottvat vallan kuten kehitysmaiden kasvavissa suurkaupungeissa. Onneksi meillä on vielä matkaa siihen mutta jonkinlainen suunnannmuutos tarvitaan ettei ajauduta sellaiseen.


En olisi kovin ehdoton autoilun tulevaisuuden ennustamisessa. Moniko olisi 1970-luvulla uskonut kirjoituskoneiden ja lankapuhelinten katoamiseen. Ja on monelaisia hyödykkeitä ja palveluita, jotka ovat olleet jokapäiväisiä ja laajalle levinneitä, mutta ovat kuitenkin tulleet ja menneet.

Sitten kun käyttäjä joutuu maksamaan autoilusta sen todellisen hinnan, sen suosio tulee romahtamaan. Saman tulee aiheuttamaan se, että tilalle tulee tarjolle korvaava ja oikeasti kilpailukykyinen palvelu. Ei kukaan nauti autoilusta seistessään tuntikaupalla ruuhkissa Pietarissa ja Moskovassa. Tuskin siitä nauttii kukaan kehitysmaiden suurkaupungeissakaan. Kummassakin tapauksessa suosio perustuu korvaavan ja paremman palvelun puutteeseen. Niinpä meillä ei suinkaan ole matkaa kehitysmaiden kaupunkien autojen valtaan. Meillä autoilun valtakausi on jo väistymässä. Kehitysmaat tulevat perässä, mutta voivat vielä ajaa ohi ja pitkälle. Esimerkiksi kun Kiinassa halutaan ratkaisu kaupunkien ihmiselle vaaralliseen ilmaan, siellä ei ole vanhan autoteollisuuden rasitetta ja lonkeroita hallintoon valtansa turvaamiseksi.

Antero

----------


## petteri

> En olisi kovin ehdoton autoilun tulevaisuuden ennustamisessa. Moniko olisi 1970-luvulla uskonut kirjoituskoneiden ja lankapuhelinten katoamiseen. Ja on monelaisia hyödykkeitä ja palveluita, jotka ovat olleet jokapäiväisiä ja laajalle levinneitä, mutta ovat kuitenkin tulleet ja menneet.


Minusta lankapuhelimen ja kirjoituskoneen katoamisessa ei ole varsinaisesti kysymys tarpeen katoamisesta. Lankapuhelin ja kirjoituskone ovat kadonneet, koska puhelinta on kätevämpi käyttää ilman johtoa ja tietokone-tulostin yhdistelmä on kirjoituskoneeseen verrattuna ylivertainen tekstintuottoväline.

Nykyisentyylisen henkilöauton korvautuminen vaatisi merkittävästi parempaa liikkumisjärjestelmää. Jos minun pitää kuvitella tuollainen järjestelmä, se voisi perustua eri kokoisiin automaattiajoneuvoihin. Ei ole mitenkään mahdotonta kuvitella tilannetta tulevaisuudessa, jossa autojen kuljettaminen on ihmisiltä kielletty, koska se aiheuttaa niin paljon onnettomuuksia. Sen tilalla olisi osin nykytyyliseen massojen joukkoliikenteeseen ja osin kutsuliikenteeseen perustuva automaattiajoneuvojärjestelmä.

Tuohon toki kuluu aikaa.  




> Sitten kun käyttäjä joutuu maksamaan autoilusta sen todellisen hinnan, sen suosio tulee romahtamaan. Saman tulee aiheuttamaan se, että tilalle tulee tarjolle korvaava ja oikeasti kilpailukykyinen palvelu.


Todellinen hinta on minusta usein hyvin suhteellinen käsite ja myös poliittinen valinta. Varsin halpa liikkuminen on esimerkiksi Suomessa mahdollistanut paljon kaupunkeja ja taajamia. Raju liikkumisen hinnan nousu muuttaisi yhä suuremman osan alueista periferiaksi ja väestö pakkautuisi nopeammin suuriin kaupunkeihin.

Sinänsä näen kaupungistumisen pääasiassa positiivisena ilmiönä, mutta esimerkiksi Kainuun tyhjentymisen nopeuden kiihtyminen nykyiseltä noin 10% vuosikymmenessä vaikka 20 % vuosikymmenessä tasolle olisi kuitenkin hyvin radikaali kehitys. Liikkumisen hinta on käsittääkseni erittäin merkittävä tekijä väestön sijoittumisessa ja merkittävästi myös poliittinen kysymys.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Minusta lankapuhelimen ja kirjoituskoneen katoamisessa ei ole varsinaisesti kysymys tarpeen katoamisesta. Lankapuhelin ja kirjoituskone ovat kadonneet, koska puhelinta on kätevämpi käyttää ilman johtoa ja tietokone-tulostin yhdistelmä on kirjoituskoneeseen verrattuna ylivertainen tekstintuottoväline.


Oikeastaan veikkaan että jonain päivänä "lankapuhelimet" tulevat takaisin. Aivan kuten raitiovaunut ja junat, jotka olivat läntisistä teollisuusmaista lähes katoamassa 1960-70 luvulla. 

Se tapahtuu esim niin että Facebookiin tai johonkin vastaavaan  lisätään vain puhe- ja webcam -ominaisuus.




> Nykyisentyylisen henkilöauton korvautuminen vaatisi merkittävästi parempaa liikkumisjärjestelmää. Jos minun pitää kuvitella tuollainen järjestelmä, se voisi perustua eri kokoisiin automaattiajoneuvoihin. Ei ole mitenkään mahdotonta kuvitella tilannetta tulevaisuudessa, jossa autojen kuljettaminen on ihmisiltä kielletty, koska se aiheuttaa niin paljon onnettomuuksia. Sen tilalla olisi osin nykytyyliseen massojen joukkoliikenteeseen ja osin kutsuliikenteeseen perustuva automaattiajoneuvojärjestelmä.


Niin minäkin povaan perinteisten, kuljettajaa vaativien henkilöautojen katoamista n 50-100 vuoden sisällä ainakin yleisiltä teiltä. 
Se tietää esim sitä että enää ei ole riippuvainen siitä että omistaa jokortin ja on riittävän terve, vireä ja raitis että pystyy ajamaan jos haluaa päästä johonkin. Se voisi mahdollistaa jopa sen että pakkautuminen kaupunkeihin ei kiihdykään vaan esim vanhukset voivat jatkaa asumistaan maaseudulla. 

Se voi merkitä kuoliniskua tiiviille "joukkoliikennekaupungille". Sensijaan nopeat junat kuljettaisivat edelleen massoja solmupisteiden väillä. Busseja ja raitiovaunujakin tulee jatkossa olemaan mutta niiden rooli tulee olemaan enemmän elämyspainotteinen kuin nyt. 

t. Rainer

----------


## petteri

> Oikeastaan veikkaan että jonain päivänä "lankapuhelimet" tulevat takaisin.
> 
> .....
> 
> Se tapahtuu esim niin että Facebookiin tai johonkin vastaavaan  lisätään vain puhe- ja webcam -ominaisuus.


Erilaiset nettipuhelinjärjestelmät ovat jo nykyään suosittuja, esimerkiksi Skype.

----------


## sane

> Se voi merkitä kuoliniskua tiiviille "joukkoliikennekaupungille". Sensijaan nopeat junat kuljettaisivat edelleen massoja solmupisteiden väillä. Busseja ja raitiovaunujakin tulee jatkossa olemaan mutta niiden rooli tulee olemaan enemmän elämyspainotteinen kuin nyt. 
> 
> t. Rainer


En usko, ainakin nykyään trendi kulkee toiseen suuntaan. Eli halutaan asua tiiviimmin koska muut ihmiset ja palvelut. Lisäksi työmahdollisuudet tiiviillä rakenteella paremmat. Eikä tuollainen automaattisesti kulkeva auto mitään autoilun tilaongelmia ratkaise. Sen sijaan mökkireissuille ym mihin ei olla menossa joukolla on varmasti henkilöautolla joko automaattisena tai nykymuodossaan tarvetta näkyvissä olevaan tulevaisuuteen.

----------


## ultrix

> Se tapahtuu esim niin että Facebookiin tai johonkin vastaavaan  lisätään vain puhe- ja webcam -ominaisuus.


Tällainen ominaisuus on jo.




> Se voi merkitä kuoliniskua tiiviille "joukkoliikennekaupungille". Sensijaan nopeat junat kuljettaisivat edelleen massoja solmupisteiden väillä. Busseja ja raitiovaunujakin tulee jatkossa olemaan mutta niiden rooli tulee olemaan enemmän elämyspainotteinen kuin nyt.


En usko tähän skenarioon. Automaattiautot korvaavat henkilöautot, pakettiautot ja taksit, mutta siellä, missä autokaistan volyymi ei kertakaikkiaan riitä, tarvitaan tulevaisuudessakin joukkoliikennettä.

Toki jossain taajamien ulkopuolisessa palveluliikenteessä nykymuotoinen bussi tulee katoamaan todennäköisesti viimeistään 2030- tai 40-luvulla.

----------


## hmikko

> Se tapahtuu esim niin että Facebookiin tai johonkin vastaavaan  lisätään vain puhe- ja webcam -ominaisuus.


On lisätty Facebookiin jo eräitä aikoja sitten, samoin Google+:aan. Tällä hetkellä Facebookin käytöstä enemmistö tapahtuu mobiilivehkeillä ja trendi on suht voimakkaasti langattomaan suuntaan.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Erilaiset nettipuhelinjärjestelmät ovat jo nykyään suosittuja, esimerkiksi Skype.


Onhan niitä olemassa mutta tuolla Facebook vertailulla tarkoitin että sitten kun se on niin helppokäytöinen että muu kuin insinörtti osaa sitä käyttää niin sen suosio ponnahtaa ja voi jopa mennä matkapuhelinten ohi.

----------


## hmikko

> sen suosio ponnahtaa ja voi jopa mennä matkapuhelinten ohi.


Kuten todettua, Facebookkia käytetään hyvin suurelta osin matkapuhelimilla joka tapauksessa. Se kyllä lienee erittäin todennäköistä, että nykyisistä matkapuhelinoperaattoreista tulee ennen pitkää pelkästään internet-yhteyden välittäjiä, ja puhelujen välitys siirtyy Skypen kaltaisiin sovelluksiin. Tästä syystä teleoperaattorit pyrkivät vastustamaan Googlen, Applen, Microsoftin ynnä muiden viesti- ja äänipuhelupalveluiden yleistymistä joka käänteessä, koska pelkän datan välittäminen on huomattavasti pienemmän marginaalin toimintaa. Tutkainta vastaan lienee kuitenkin turha taistella. Tekstiviestit ovat jo monessa maassa pääosin siirtyneet internetin kautta liikkuviksi. Ääni seuraa perässä. Lankapuhelimia tai pöytätietokoneita tähän ei tarvita.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> En usko, ainakin nykyään trendi kulkee toiseen suuntaan. Eli halutaan asua tiiviimmin koska muut ihmiset ja palvelut. Lisäksi työmahdollisuudet tiiviillä rakenteella paremmat. Eikä tuollainen automaattisesti kulkeva auto mitään autoilun tilaongelmia ratkaise. Sen sijaan mökkireissuille ym mihin ei olla menossa joukolla on varmasti henkilöautolla joko automaattisena tai nykymuodossaan tarvetta näkyvissä olevaan tulevaisuuteen.


Automaattisesti ohjattu kaupunkiliikenteesssä toimiva auto ei välttämättä ole läheskään niin iso kuin nykyiset autot joten on hyvin mahdollista että ne vievät puolet vähemmän tilaa kanssa. 

En toisaalta väitä että muuttliike kääntyisi mutta nimenomaan Suomessa ja koko Skandinaviasssa tuntuu olevan paljoin ihmisiä (varsinkin keski-iän ylittäneitä) jotka haluaisivat asua maalla ennemmin kuin kaupungeissa. Automaattiauto yhdistettynä nykyaikaiseen tietoliikennetekniikkaan voisi tehdä sen mahdolliseksi. 

Kaiki riippuu monista tekijöistä kuten hinnasta ja millaisia polttoaineita on saatavilla. Suomessa tilaongelma ei ole suurin kaikista. Ne ihmiset joilla olisi niitä automaattiautoja asuisivat muualla kuin Helsingin keskustassa. Ongelmana näkisin lähinnä sen että Suomi dipolarisoituu yhä enemmän, syntyy kokonaisia ihmisjoukkoja jotka eivät koskaan ole käyneet Helsingissä tai muussa suurkaupungissa ja sellaisia jotka eivät ole käyneet "landella", jos kärjistäen pitää asian ilmaista. Oikeataan jotkut käyttäytyvät nykyisinkin ikään kuin vaihtoehtoja ei olisi sille elämäntavalle jonka on itse valinnut. 

t. Rainer

----------


## petteri

> En usko tähän skenarioon. Automaattiautot korvaavat henkilöautot, pakettiautot ja taksit, mutta siellä, missä autokaistan volyymi ei kertakaikkiaan riitä, tarvitaan tulevaisuudessakin joukkoliikennettä.
> 
> Toki jossain taajamien ulkopuolisessa palveluliikenteessä nykymuotoinen bussi tulee katoamaan todennäköisesti viimeistään 2030- tai 40-luvulla.


Minusta yksi merkittävä muutaman lähivuosikymmenen kehitystrendi on energian hinnan kallistuminen, tai ainakin energian halpenemisen loppuminen. Viimeisen vuosisadan ajan energiasta on tullut koko suhteessa halvempaa suhteessa tuloihin, mutta nyt energian kysyntä on lisääntynyt ja lisääntymässä globaalisti niin voimakkaasti, että energiasta on muodostunut yhä enemmän niukkuushyödyke.

Vuonna 2008 maailmassa tuotettiin noin 144 000 TWh  (12400 Mtoe) energiaa, josta fossiilisilla polttoaineilla noin 82 % (10200 Mtoe). Energiankulutus on viime vuosina kasvanut maailmanlaajuisesti noin 2 % vuodessa. Maapallolla on arviolta 1 000 000 - 1 500 000 Mtoe fossiilista energiaa, joka ilmeisesti seuraavan vuosisadan kuluessa poltetaan lähes loppuun. Nykyisellä 2 % energiankulutuksen kasvulla kaikki fossiilinen energia olisi poltettu seuraavassa 50-70 vuodessa.

Vaikkei fossiillinen energia ihan noin nopeasti loppuisi ja uusiutuvaa energiaa pyritään hyödyntämään enemmän, energiasta tulee mitä ilmeisemmin jatkuvasti niukentuva hyödyke jo paljon aikaisemmin. Uudet varannot näet ovat yleensä kalliimpia hyödyntää kuin aikaisemmin. Todennäköinen energian hinnan nousu johtaa meilläkin paineisiin vähentää liikkumista ja muuta energiankäyttöä. Paine ei lisäänny nopeasti, mutta trendi on minusta selkeä.

----------


## sane

> Minusta yksi merkittävä muutaman lähivuosikymmenen kehitystrendi on energian hinnan kallistuminen, tai ainakin energian halpenemisen loppuminen. Viimeisen vuosisadan ajan energiasta on tullut koko suhteessa halvempaa suhteessa tuloihin, mutta nyt energian kysyntä on lisääntynyt ja lisääntymässä globaalisti niin voimakkaasti, että energiasta on muodostunut yhä enemmän niukkuushyödyke.
> 
> Vuonna 2008 maailmassa tuotettiin noin 144 000 TWh  (12400 Mtoe) energiaa, josta fossiilisilla polttoaineilla noin 82 % (10200 Mtoe). Energiankulutus on viime vuosina kasvanut maailmanlaajuisesti noin 2 % vuodessa. Maapallolla on arviolta 1 000 000 - 1 500 000 Mtoe fossiilista energiaa, joka ilmeisesti seuraavan vuosisadan kuluessa poltetaan lähes loppuun. Nykyisellä 2 % energiankulutuksen kasvulla kaikki fossiilinen energia olisi poltettu seuraavassa 50-70 vuodessa.
> 
> Vaikkei fossiillinen energia ihan noin nopeasti loppuisi ja uusiutuvaa energiaa pyritään hyödyntämään enemmän, energiasta tulee mitä ilmeisemmin jatkuvasti niukentuva hyödyke jo paljon aikaisemmin. Uudet varannot näet ovat yleensä kalliimpia hyödyntää kuin aikaisemmin. Todennäköinen energian hinnan nousu johtaa meilläkin paineisiin vähentää liikkumista ja muuta energiankäyttöä. Paine ei lisäänny nopeasti, mutta trendi on minusta selkeä.


Lyhyellä aikavälillä varmasti näin, mutta uskon että hieman pidemmällä aikavälillä energian hinta tulee jatkamaan laskuaan. Aurinkopaneeleiden hinnat ovat pudonneet sitä tahtia (-80% vuodesta 2009, lähde: http://solarlove.org/wp-content/uplo...12-800x326.jpg), että todennäköisesti muutaman vuoden sisään aurinkoisilla alueilla aurinko tulee olemaan sähköntuotannossa kivihiiltä edullisempaa. Tästä onkin enää lyhyt matka pitkään puhuttuun vetytalouteen, vaikka siirtymä siihen suuntaan ei tietenkään tule olemaan ongelmatonta. Mm. polttokennoilla on ongelmana harvinaiset maametallit jotka vaikeuttavat vedyn hyödyntämistä, vaikka sitä olisikin edullisesti saatavissa. Eli yhteiskuntaa kannattaa sähköistää edelleen, jonka pitäisi tarkoittaa sähköiselle raideliikenteelle selkeää etulyöntiasemaa muihin polttoaineisiin verrattuna.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Minusta yksi merkittävä muutaman lähivuosikymmenen kehitystrendi on energian hinnan kallistuminen, tai ainakin energian halpenemisen loppuminen.


Kyllä. Ja se tulee muuttamaan maailman rakennetta. Kun kuljettaminen ja kulkeminen ei ole halpaa, keskittämisen mittakaava tulee muuttumaan. Kaikenlaisella lähi-asialla tulee olemaan jälleen kysyntää. Ja siinä palataan entiseen. Paikallisuus korostuu, globaalin talouden merkitys vähenee.

Mielenkiintoista on minusta tässä se, miten tulee järjestymään maaseudun ja kaupunkien suhde. Nyt, kun kuljetus on ollut halpaa, maaseutu on tyhjentynyt ihmisistä. Tuleeko kuljetuksen kallistuminen johtamaan maaseudun suosion kasvuun myös asumisessa? Voiko kaupungistuminen kääntyä toisenlaiseen kehitykseen siten, että päivittäisen liikkumisen urban sprawl -alue supistuu, kaupungit tiivistyvät mutta maaseudun asumistiheys kasvaa? Tähän voisi johtaa se, että elintarviketuotannon rakenne muuttuisi sellaiseksi, että keskitetyn jalostuksen ja yksipuolisen tuotannon sijasta tuotanto monipuolistuu ja jalostus hajautuu tiloille? Kaupan keskittyminen ja ketjuuntuminen murtuu, kun keskitetty jalostus ja varastointi ei enää kannata. Saamme tuoreempaa lähiruokaa, trendi, joka on jo nostanut päätään muutenkin.

Autoilun tulevaisuus on minusta tässä asetelmassa riippuvainen siitä, lakataanko sitä julkisen vallan taholta tukemasta ja halutaanko tarjota autoilulle palvelutasoltaan kilpailukykyisiä vaihtoehtoja. Pakkokäyttäjille tarkoitettu joukkoliikenne ja eläkeläisten pakottaminen ruokaostoksille taksilla hypermarkettiin ovat autoilun tukemisen muotoja, joista tulee päästä eroon ilmaisten autopaikkojen ja maksuttoman tien- ja tilankäytön ohella. Energian hinta puolestaan on kohdallaan silloin, kun hinta kattaa uusiutuvan tuotannon sekä energiantuotannon ja -käytön ulkoiset haitat.

Jos ennustaisin, ennustaisin USA:n havahtuvan muutamassa vuodessa siihen, että ilmastonmuutos romahduttaa USA:n talouden, ja silloin vihdoin tuhlaamisen rajoittaminen alkaa kiinnostaa sielläkin. Koska siitä on hyötyä businekselle. Kiina ja muu Aasia tosin ehtii USA:ta karkuun ennen sitä, koska suuri ihmismäärä eskaloi ympäristöongelmat nopeammin ja totalitaarinen hallinto ei poukkoile presidentivaalien kansansuosiolla.

Antero

----------


## petteri

> Kyllä. Ja se tulee muuttamaan maailman rakennetta. Kun kuljettaminen ja kulkeminen ei ole halpaa, keskittämisen mittakaava tulee muuttumaan. Kaikenlaisella lähi-asialla tulee olemaan jälleen kysyntää. Ja siinä palataan entiseen. Paikallisuus korostuu, globaalin talouden merkitys vähenee.


Tuo kehitys riippuu siitä, miten vesi- ja maakuljetusten hintasuhteet kehittyvät. Kuljetus vesiteitse ei vaadi kovin paljon vähän energiaa ja sen käyttöön voidaan vaikuttaa käyttämällä purjeita ja merivirtoja apuna. Toisaalta maakuljetusten energiankulutukseen on vaikeampi vaikuttaa.

Minusta energian hinnan nousu suosii rannikkoja ja haittaa sisämaata.  Merkittävään entisen lähituotannon rakenteen paluuseen en usko, koska tuotanto on teknistynyt niin rajusti. Pikemminkin monista tavaroista vaan tulee syrjäseuduilla kalliimpia kuljetuskustannusten noustessa. Toki hintasuhteiden muutokset ovat hitaita.

----------


## Dakkus

Autojen muuttuminen itse itseään ajaviksi luultavasti nostaisi jonkin verran joukkoliikenteen käyttöastetta, koska silloin autoiluun liittyvä hallinnan kokemus jäisi puuttumaan.
Nykyisellään autoilijoiden joukossa on jonkinmoinen määrä myös niitä, jotka ajavat muista kuin tarvepohjaisista syistä. Kun autoa ei pääse enää ohjaamaan itse, tästä joukosta alkaa tuntua, ettei ehkä olekaan järkeä maksaa lähes kahtasataa euroa kuussa siitä, että omistaa auton, kun vieressä menee bussi jolla pääsisi 90  kuukausimaksulla saman matkan. Vieläpä ilman auton ylläpidon vaivaa, kuten siivoamista, pesemistä, lasinpesunesteen lisäämistä jne.
Ja sitten toinen asia on se, että joukkoliikenteestä voi tuossa tilanteessa hyvinkin tulla nopeampaa kuin pienautoilusta.
Tälle ryhmälle autoilijoita joukkoliikenteen ongelma on se, että siinä kulkuvälinettä ohjaa joku muu. Se ongelma tavallaan poistuu sitten, kun autoakin ohjaa joku muu. Jos tuollaisia on nykyään vaikkapa 15% pienautoilijoista ja joka kolmas päätyisi vaihtamaan joukkoliikenteeseen, sekin näkyisi jo ihan kivasti niin kaduilla kuin joukkoliikenteen taloudessakin.

Jos vaihtoehtoina nykyäpäivänä olisi jollekin porukalle vain 90  per kuukausi maksava joukkoliikenne ja 200  kuukaudessa maksava taksipalvelu, monia voisi houkuttaa tuo joukkoliikennevaihtoehto, koska säästö on aika iso ja lisävaiva vähäinen (ja joissain tapauksissa suorastaan negatiivinen). Automaattiauto ei paljoa taksista eroa.

(Itseäni muuten hieman kutkuttaisi vaihtaa tuo 15% lukuun 80%, koska se olisi luultavasti lähempänä totuutta. Mutta koska tämä ajatus toimii ihan hyvin jo tuolla 15 %:lla, päätin valita sellaisen luvun, ettei pitäisi tulla turhaa riitelyä)

----------


## hezec

> Tälle ryhmälle autoilijoita joukkoliikenteen ongelma on se, että siinä kulkuvälinettä ohjaa joku muu.


Luulen kyllä, että tällaisia jääräpäitä on aika harvassa. Yleisemmin kuultuja perusteluja oman auton käytölle ovat pehmeämmät penkit, itse säädettävä ilmastointi ja radio sekä rauha haisevista spurguista, meluavista teineistä ym. ikävistä kanssaihmisistä. Tärkein tekijä taitaa kuitenkin olla se, että monilla reiteillä oma auto vain on kaikkein nopein, kun reitin ja aikataulun voi optimoida täysin omien tarpeiden mukaan. Ongelmia tulee vasta, kun riittävän moni tekee omaa osaoptimointiaan samaan aikaan. Pidän lisäksi melko epätodennäköisenä, etteikö automaattiautoakin saisi halutessaan ainakin osittaiseen käsiohjaukseen, jos se jollekin on oikeasti kynnyskysymys.

----------


## petteri

Usein ajatellaan, että vaikka energian hinnannousu vaikuttaa hyvin nopeasti ja radikaalisti. Mutta ei se niin toimi. Energian hinta on jo jonkin aikaa ollut voimakkaassa nousussa ja vaikutukset ovat aika lailla piilossa, mutta niitä kyllä on. Osin vaikutukset ovat samanlaisia kuin reaalitulojen laskemisessa kuitenkin niin, että energianintensiivisten tuotteiden hinta suhteessa nousee ja vähän energiaa sisältävien suhteessa laskee.

Vaikutukset voivat olla populaation tasolla esimerkiksi seuraavanlaisia kohtuullisen hyvätuloisten työssäkäyvien parissa:

- Liikutaan vähemmän, esimerkiksi pienemmällä määrällä talouksista on kaksi autoa ja keskimääräinen ajomäärä vähenee. 
- Matkaillaan vähemmän, ulkomailla tai Lapissa ei enää käydäkään kolmea kertaa vuodessa, vaan kaksi.
- Hankitaan vähän pienempiä asuntoja
- Rakennetaan ja ylläpidetään vähemmän kesämökkejä tai muita kakkosasuntoja 
- Pitkät työmatkat ovat vähemmän houkuttelevia, joten hankitaan asuntoja lähempää työpaikkoja

Toki jos rahaa ei ole niin paljon käytössä kuin nykyisessä yltäkylläisyydessä elävillä normaalituloisilla työssäkäyvillä, valinnat sitten kohdistuvat vähän eri tavalla. Jos katsotaan autoilun lisääntymistä vaikka vuodesta 1982 tähän päivään, jo 30 vuotta sitten hyvätuloiset huristelivat aika lailla kuten nykyään, usein yhdellä autolla toki. Elintason noustessa on useammilla kaksi autoa, autottomia vähemmän, nuorillakin omat autot jne. Energian hinnannousu vaikuttaa sitten vähän toiseen suuntaan.

Energian hinnan nousu vaikuttanee pitkällä aikavälillä merkittävästi sekä liikkumistottumuksiin että asumiseen. Vaikutukset ovat pieniä vuosittain, mutta jos joka vuosi tapahtuu kehitystä johonkin suuntaan, se vaikuttaa pitkällä aikavälillä paljon.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Usein ajatellaan, että vaikka energian hinnannousu vaikuttaa hyvin nopeasti ja radikaalisti. Mutta ei se niin toimi. Energian hinta on jo jonkin aikaa ollut voimakkaassa nousussa ja vaikutukset ovat aika lailla piilossa, mutta niitä kyllä on. Osin vaikutukset ovat samanlaisia kuin reaalitulojen laskemisessa kuitenkin niin, että energianintensiivisten tuotteiden hinta suhteessa nousee ja vähän energiaa sisältävien suhteessa laskee.


Energian hinnannousu vaikuttaa aika vähän kehittynieisiin teollisuusmaihin kuten USA, Länsi-Eurooppa ja myös Venäjään joka on energiaomavarainen. Venäjä sattaa jopa rikastua sen ansiosta. Puhumattakaan OPEC maista kuten Saudit ja Norja. 

USA:lla ja läntisillä teollisuusmailla on vaikutuskeinona NATO niminen liittouma joka pistää sooloilemaan ryhtyvät öljyn ja kaasuntuottajamaat kuriin. 

Ja jos öljy loppuu saaadaan korviketta vetämällä sademetsien puut nurin ja tislaamalla niistä polttoinetta autoihin. Pääasia että itse ei joudu kärsimään.

On myös se mahdollisuus että kehittyneemmät kehitysmaat kuten Intia liittoutuvat esim Venäjän ja Kiinan kanssa ja syntyy "kylmä sota" uudestaan, joka nostaa energian hintaa Euroopassa joka on riippuvainen tuontienergiasta, ja Eurooppaa uhkaa krjistuminen. On myös muita skenaarioita jotka voivat järkyttää yhteiskuntarauhaa ns sivistyneessä maailmassa. 

Mutta jos ei maalata piruja seinille niin rauhallisissa ja suotuisissa oloissa keskiluokkaisilla ja varakkailla ihmisillä tulee aina olemaan varaa autoihinsa jossain muodossa. Ja autoilu tulee todellakin kehittymään siihen suuntaan että itse ei tarvitse koskea rattiin välttämättä ollenkaan. Nykyään monet sitymaasturit jopa jarruttavat automaattisesti jos kuljettaja itse ei tee sitä. Ja sama auto tulee kulkemaan usealla eri polttoaineilla tarvittaessa, veikkaisin että useimmiten sähköllä + bensalla tai kaasulla. Pienemmät autot saattavat minimoida nestemäisen polttoaineen tarpeensa aurinkovoiman tai lihasvoiman avustuksella. 

Suomessa suurin ongelma on se että ydinperheen kuljetus- ja energiatarpeet kerralla ovat suuremmat kuin Kaliforniassa asuvan sinkkunörtin tai Pariisissa asuvan molemmat eroneet/ aikuiset lapset pariskunnan. Ja Suomi tulee muiden pohjoisen kylmän ilmaston maiden tapaan sekä kehitysmaiden ohella olemaan niitä maita joissa ydinperhe säilyy pääasiallisena talouden perusyksikkönä. Suomessa täysin individualistista elintapaa on mahdollisa viettää suotuisissakin oloissa vain ihan eteleisimmällä rannikollamme, eli Helsinki-Turku akselilla. Jollei individualimilla tarkoiteta sitä että heittäydytään linkolaksi ja eletään täysin yhteiskunnan ulkopuolella. 

t. Rainer

----------


## sane

> Suomessa suurin ongelma on se että ydinperheen kuljetus- ja energiatarpeet kerralla ovat suuremmat kuin Kaliforniassa asuvan sinkkunörtin tai Pariisissa asuvan molemmat eroneet/ aikuiset lapset pariskunnan. Ja Suomi tulee muiden pohjoisen kylmän ilmaston maiden tapaan sekä kehitysmaiden ohella olemaan niitä maita joissa ydinperhe säilyy pääasiallisena talouden perusyksikkönä. Suomessa täysin individualistista elintapaa on mahdollisa viettää suotuisissakin oloissa vain ihan eteleisimmällä rannikollamme, eli Helsinki-Turku akselilla. Jollei individualimilla tarkoiteta sitä että heittäydytään linkolaksi ja eletään täysin yhteiskunnan ulkopuolella. 
> 
> t. Rainer


Ydinperheen energiantarve henkeä kohti on usein pienempi kuin yksinelävän. Tämä johtuu siitä, että ydinperhe liikkuu useammin koko perheen voimin, sillä on vähemmän neliöitä ja tuloja henkeä kohti kuin sinkkutalouksilla. Enkä nyt ihan muutenkaan ymmärrä, miksi Suomessa ei tapahtuisi samat asiat kuin muussa läntisessä maailmassa? Esim. Helsingissä jo puolet talouksista on sinkkutalouksia, ja yksiöiden kovasta hinnasta ja kysynnästä päätellen osuus on kasvamaan päin, eli alkaako kuitenkin ydinperheen rooli talouden perusyksikkönä väistyä? Ja erotaanko muka Pariisissa avioliitosta useammin kuin Suomessa?

----------


## Compact

> Suomessa suurin ongelma on se että ydinperheen kuljetus- ja energiatarpeet kerralla ovat suuremmat kuin Kaliforniassa asuvan sinkkunörtin tai Pariisissa asuvan molemmat eroneet/ aikuiset lapset pariskunnan... 
> 
> Jollei individualimilla tarkoiteta sitä että heittäydytään linkolaksi ja eletään täysin yhteiskunnan ulkopuolella.


Ihmiskunnan kiertokulku: 1) synnytään Suomeen ydinperheeseen, 2) muutto aikuistuttua Kaliforniaan yksineläjäksi, 3) muutto Suomeen perustamaan ydinperhe, 4) muutto Ranskaan eronneena, mukulat muuttavat vuorostaan Kaliforniaan...

Olen lukenut jostain, että Linkola käy kyllä säännöllisesti myös Helsingissä ja muissa kaupungeissa, eikä pelkästään "kalasta" maaseudulla. Yhteiskunnallinen elämä taisi olla ikäisekseen hyvinkin monipuolista.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Ydinperheen energiantarve henkeä kohti on usein pienempi kuin yksinelävän. Tämä johtuu siitä, että ydinperhe liikkuu useammin koko perheen voimin, sillä on vähemmän neliöitä ja tuloja henkeä kohti kuin sinkkutalouksilla. Enkä nyt ihan muutenkaan ymmärrä, miksi Suomessa ei tapahtuisi samat asiat kuin muussa läntisessä maailmassa? Esim. Helsingissä jo puolet talouksista on sinkkutalouksia, ja yksiöiden kovasta hinnasta ja kysynnästä päätellen osuus on kasvamaan päin, eli alkaako kuitenkin ydinperheen rooli talouden perusyksikkönä väistyä? Ja erotaanko muka Pariisissa avioliitosta useammin kuin Suomessa?


Juuri sitä tarkoitun että Suomessa jossa energiaa kuluu ilmastosyistä enemmän, korostuu ydinperheen rooli. Missään muualla Suomessa kuin Helsingissä tai ehkä Turussa ja Tampereella on sinkkuelämä aikuisenakin mielekästä, tai muussa tapauksessa pitää olla kakkosasunto jossain ulkomaisessa metropolissa. Mutta energian kallistuessa sinkkuelämä tulee olemaan Suomessa yleensäkin vähemmän yleistä kuin keski-Euroopassa tai USA:ssa. Suomalaisten henkisestä ilmapiiristä kertoo aika paljon myös se että suomalaiset ovat harvoja kristittyjä kansoja jotka haluavat kireämpää alkoholipolitiikkaa. Se ei ole ihan linjassa sen kanssa että suurempi osa suomalaisista haluaisi  elää kuin citysinkut suuressa maailmassa. Pariisissa ei ehkä erota mutta sinne muuttaa paljon eronneita keski-ikäisiä  muualta maailmasta. 

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 12:27 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 12:26 ----------




> Ihmiskunnan kiertokulku: 1) synnytään Suomeen ydinperheeseen, 2) muutto aikuistuttua Kaliforniaan yksineläjäksi, 3) muutto Suomeen perustamaan ydinperhe, 4) muutto Ranskaan eronneena, mukulat muuttavat vuorostaan Kaliforniaan...
> 
> Olen lukenut jostain, että Linkola käy kyllä säännöllisesti myös Helsingissä ja muissa kaupungeissa, eikä pelkästään "kalasta" maaseudulla. Yhteiskunnallinen elämä taisi olla ikäisekseen hyvinkin monipuolista.


Veit sanat suustani  :Very Happy: 

t. Rainer

----------


## Nrg

> Missään muualla Suomessa kuin Helsingissä tai ehkä Turussa ja Tampereella on sinkkuelämä aikuisenakin mielekästä, tai muussa tapauksessa pitää olla kakkosasunto jossain ulkomaisessa metropolissa. 
> t. Rainer


Tunnen varsin paljon sinkkuihmisiä Helsingin, Turun ja Tampereen ulkopuolilta. Kuten Vaasasta, Oulusta, Rovaniemeltä ja Joensuusta ainakin. Heistä kellään ei ole kakkosasuntoa ulkomaisessa metropolissa, eikä tiettävästi ole kyllä harkinnassakaan. Miksi heillä pitää sellainen sitten olla? Miksei Suomessa muuaalla kuin kolmessa suuressa kaupungissa voi elää mielekkäästi sinkkuna? Eikö se kuitenkin ole jokaisen itsensä määriteltävissä?

----------


## Antero Alku

> Usein ajatellaan, että vaikka energian hinnannousu vaikuttaa hyvin nopeasti ja radikaalisti. Mutta ei se niin toimi. Energian hinta on jo jonkin aikaa ollut voimakkaassa nousussa ja vaikutukset ovat aika lailla piilossa, mutta niitä kyllä on.


Eiköhän energian hinta vaikuta hyvinkin nopeasti siellä, missä vaikutus voi olla nopea. Esimerkkinä ökymaastureiden kaupan nopea kuolema pari vuotta sitten USA:ssa, kun bensan hinta nousi. Myös lentoliikenne reagoi nopeasti, koska tosiasiassa lentäminen on helposti korvattavissa tai siitä voidaan luopua.

Vaikutuksen hitaus teollisuudessa tai liikenteessä yleisesti on hidasta, koska tuotantojärjestelmää tai logistiikka kuin myös asuin- ja työpaikkaa ei voi vaihtaa kuin lyhimmillään kuukausien tai pisimmillään vuosien kuluessa.

Jos palataan kohti ketjun aihetta, niin on hyvä käsittää, että Helsingin seudun autoistuminen on tapahtunut noin 40 vuoden aikana. Eikä se ole johtunut energian hinnasta, vaan kaikkien muiden elinympräistön olosuhteiden muutoksista autoiluun perustuvan yhteiskunnan suuntaan. 1960-luvun autokaupunkisuunnitelmat metroineen on vasta nyt saatu jotakuinkin toteutetuiksi, ja autoon perustuva elämä on tullut oikeasti mahdolliseksi, mutta myös pakolliseksi.

Energian hinnan merkitystä voi tietenkin pohtia omassa elämässä sillä, miten paljon rahaa menee energiaan ja paljonko se kulu voi nousta ennen kuin tulee sietoraja vastaan. Hankalaa tuon sietorajan laskeminen vaan voi olla, koska on huonosti tiedossa, paljonko välillistä energiaa maksamme muissa ostoksissamme kuin suorassa energiassa. Siihen antaa viitettä hiilijalanjälkilaskuri. CO2-arvon voi laskea energiaksi vaikka öljyn päästöarvon perusteella. Ja silloin saa selville esim. missä suuruusluokassa appelsiinin hinta onkin energiaa.

Antero

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Jos palataan kohti ketjun aihetta, niin on hyvä käsittää, että Helsingin seudun autoistuminen on tapahtunut noin 40 vuoden aikana. Eikä se ole johtunut energian hinnasta, vaan kaikkien muiden elinympräistön olosuhteiden muutoksista autoiluun perustuvan yhteiskunnan suuntaan. 1960-luvun autokaupunkisuunnitelmat metroineen on vasta nyt saatu jotakuinkin toteutetuiksi, ja autoon perustuva elämä on tullut oikeasti mahdolliseksi, mutta myös pakolliseksi.


Kyllä se Helsingin seudun autoistuminen alkoi jo 60 vuotta sitten. Eikä auto ollut syypää yhteiskuntarakentamisen hajaantumiseen vaan se että ihmiset halusivat pois ahtaasta ja tunkkaisesta keskikaupungista. Meurmanin, von Herzenin ja Alvar Aallon propaganda upposi kansaan. 

t. Rainer

----------


## kaakkuri

> Kyllä se Helsingin seudun autoistuminen alkoi jo 60 vuotta sitten. Eikä auto ollut syypää yhteiskuntarakentamisen hajaantumiseen vaan se että ihmiset halusivat pois ahtaasta ja tunkkaisesta keskikaupungista. Meurmanin, von Herzenin ja Alvar Aallon propaganda upposi kansaan. 
> 
> t. Rainer


Ja keskikaupunki olikin tunkkainen noihin aikoihin kun kaapelia, margariinia, lihajalosteita ja energiaa tehtiin kantakaupungissa tai ainakin viimeistään Sörnäisissä. Siihen suhteutettuna puutarhakaupunkiajattelu on ollut oikeinkin edistyksellistä ajattelua ja pyrkinyt kohti parempaa huomista eikä pelkkää propagandaa.
Mutta autot tulivat Suomeen tosimielessä vasta 60-luvulla ensin merimiesautoina ja sitten tilapäisellä autoverolla ryyditettynä tuonnin vapauduttua kokonaan. Tuonti taisi kokonaan vapautua 1966.

----------


## hylje

> Kyllä se Helsingin seudun autoistuminen alkoi jo 60 vuotta sitten. Eikä auto ollut syypää yhteiskuntarakentamisen hajaantumiseen vaan se että ihmiset halusivat pois ahtaasta ja tunkkaisesta keskikaupungista. Meurmanin, von Herzenin ja Alvar Aallon propaganda upposi kansaan. 
> 
> t. Rainer


Ketkä halusivat, ketkä ei. Suomessa keskikaupunki ei tyhjentynyt, vaikka kaakkuri kertookin että kyllä se oli ahdas ja tunkkainen. Toista se oli esim. USA:ssa, jossa joitain keskikaupunkeja oikeasti tyhjentyi. Mutta sielläkin vain harvoja, ja kokonaan tyhjeni lähinnä Atlanta, GA. Helsingin keskikaupunki ei koskaan autoistunut edes maltillisella yhdysvaltalaisella tavalla: täällä ei purettu vanhoja taloja parkkialueiden tieltä. Eikä edes ratikoita autokaistojen tieltä.

Auto ja autoon perustuvat puutarhakaupungit iskivät ennen kaikkea kaupunkiin muuttaviin, jotka eivät kaikki olisi muutenkaan mahtuneet keskikaupungille. Sääli vain, että puutarhakaupunki iski niin hyvin että keskikaupunkia ei enää rakennettu lisää. Sen kokeilun tulos nähdään keskikaupungin nykyisissä neliöhinnoissa. Rainer, pidätkö tätä itse onnistuneena kokeiluna?

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> .
> Mutta autot tulivat Suomeen tosimielessä vasta 60-luvulla ensin merimiesautoina ja sitten tilapäisellä autoverolla ryyditettynä tuonnin vapauduttua kokonaan. Tuonti taisi kokonaan vapautua 1966.


Länsiautojen tuonti oli säännösteltyä pitkään sodan jälkeen mutta vapautui 1962 tai 1963 jolloin autoverolaki säädettiin. Sitä ennen sai itäautoja eli mosseja, Skodia, Ifoja ym ostaa vapaasti ja moni niitä ostikin kun ei muuta saanut. Bensan säännöstely taisi loppua jo 1940-luvun lopussa.

1950-luvulla merimiesautokikkailun lisäksi jotkut joilla oli vanhastaan esim isältään peritty taksilupa ostivat amerikanrautoja ja rekisteröivät niitä takseiksi vaikka ei yhtään pokaa ottanut koskaan kyytiin. Sellaista tosin tapahtui enemmän maaseudulla jossa viranomaiskontrolli oli löysää. 
t. Rainer

----------


## kaakkuri

> Länsiautojen tuonti oli säännösteltyä pitkään sodan jälkeen mutta vapautui 1962 tai 1963 jolloin autoverolaki säädettiin. Sitä ennen sai itäautoja eli mosseja, Skodia, Ifoja ym ostaa vapaasti ja moni niitä ostikin kun ei muuta saanut. Bensan säännöstely taisi loppua jo 1940-luvun lopussa.
> 
> 1950-luvulla merimiesautokikkailun lisäksi jotkut joilla oli vanhastaan esim isältään peritty taksilupa ostivat amerikanrautoja ja rekisteröivät niitä takseiksi vaikka ei yhtään pokaa ottanut koskaan kyytiin. Sellaista tosin tapahtui enemmän maaseudulla jossa viranomaiskontrolli oli löysää. 
> t. Rainer




Lähde: http://www.stat.fi/tup/suomi90/lokakuu.html, luettu 1.3.2013

Äkkiseltään katsottuna vaikuttaisi että kuvaaja kääntyy parabelista suoraksi 60-luvun puolivälissä, kertonee siis siitä että muutosta laskettassa edellisen vuoden vertailuluku alkaa olla riittävän suuri. Silloin vasta maassa alkaa olla autoja moottoritielle asti kun aikaisemmat määrät ovat mahtuneet sorateille olivatpa ne mitä merkkiä tai alkuperää hyvänsä.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Auto ja autoon perustuvat puutarhakaupungit iskivät ennen kaikkea kaupunkiin muuttaviin, jotka eivät kaikki olisi muutenkaan mahtuneet keskikaupungille. Sääli vain, että puutarhakaupunki iski niin hyvin että keskikaupunkia ei enää rakennettu lisää. Sen kokeilun tulos nähdään keskikaupungin nykyisissä neliöhinnoissa. Rainer, pidätkö tätä itse onnistuneena kokeiluna?


Puutarhakaupungit ja lähiöt eivät olleet pelkästään suomalainen ilmiö vaan kaikissa teollisuusmaissa sitä harrastettiin. Olen itse asunut koko ikäni erilaisissa lähiöissä/puutarhakaupungeissa, miksi sitä nyt haluaa kutsua, rivi tai paritaloissa enimmäkseen, enkä pidä sitä huonona vaihtoehtona. Plussana ovat erityisesti hyvät ulkoilumahdollisuudet, ja jos työpaikka on samalla ilmansuunnalla kuin missä itse asuu niin keskustaan ei tarvitse mennä muutoin kuin huvittelumielessä. 

Keskikaupungin korkeat asuntohinnat johtuvat siitä että asuntotuotanto koko pk-seudulla laahaa aina perässä, varsinkin pienten asuntojen osalta, ja siksi että on niin paljon sellaisia joiden pappa betalar. Sen sain kokea kun minun piti ostaa ensimmäinen asuntoni lähes 30 vuotta sitten, kun itse piti maksa kaikki,niin  ne joilla oli pappa ja mamma mukana maksamassa tarjosivat aina enemmän, joten itsellä ei ollut varaa kuin lähiökämppään. 

Helsingin ja sen naapurikaupunkien lähiöissä huonoa on se että liikenneverkko perustui alusta alkaen liikaa autoiluun ja joukkoliikenne järjestettiin pelkästään busseilla, raideliikenneverko on liian harvaa, muta parannusta tulee, mutta hitaasti, ja se että kaikki ns sosiaalinen asuntotuontanto on keskittynyt juuri niihin lähiöihin joissa raideliikenne toimii hyvin. Ainoastaan rantaradan varrella on lähiöitä ja "puutarhakaupunkeja" joissa on muunkinlaisia asukkaita kuin sosiaalitoimen asiakkaat. 

t. Rainer

----------


## ess

> Keskikaupungin korkeat asuntohinnat johtuvat siitä että asuntotuotanto koko pk-seudulla laahaa aina perässä, varsinkin pienten asuntojen osalta, ja siksi että on niin paljon sellaisia joiden pappa betalar. Sen sain kokea kun minun piti ostaa ensimmäinen asuntoni lähes 30 vuotta sitten, kun itse piti maksa kaikki,niin  ne joilla oli pappa ja mamma mukana maksamassa tarjosivat aina enemmän, joten itsellä ei ollut varaa kuin lähiökämppään. 
> 
> 
> t. Rainer


Pieniä asuntoja on myös suhteellisesti liian vähän. Sehän on ihan lailla säädetty että suurin osa uusistakin asunnoista pitää olla perheasuntoja.

----------


## Kantokoski

Autoväylien vapautuminen busseilta oli varmasti metron yksiä perusteita, mutta ei metroa kuitenkaan siksi rakennettu, että ne tungetaan maan alle joilla ei autoon ole varaa. Ei virastoissa laskettu kieli pitkällä kuinka paljon autoväylille mahtuu lisää autoja, kun bussiralli loppuu, vaan tiedettiin että kestämättömät bussiletkat on saatava pois.

Autoja enemmän suunnittelijoita huolestutti jalankulun ruuhkautuminen. KSV ja kaupunkilaiset argumentoivat espan linjan puolesta myös siksi, että Kaivokadun ja rautatieaseman ympäristö oli jo jalankulkuruuhkainen, eikä metron tuomat lisäjalankulkijat mahtuisi kaduille. Siksi olisi pitänyt valita espa vaihtoehto. Metrobyroo ei pitäyt jalankulun ruuhkautumista todellisena ongelmana. Eihän kaikki matkustajat jäisi pois edes Kaivokadulla.

No luonnollisesti jalankulun ruuhkautuminen selvitettiin,

ja peruslinjavaihtoehdossa jalankulun ruuhkautuminen olisi tämänlainen:



Espavaihtoehdossa jalankulku ruuhkautuisi taasen seuraavasti:

----------


## Elmo Allen

> No luonnollisesti jalankulun ruuhkautuminen selvitettiin,
> 
> ja peruslinjavaihtoehdossa jalankulun ruuhkautuminen olisi tämänlainen:
> 
> --
> 
> Espavaihtoehdossa jalankulku ruuhkautuisi taasen seuraavasti:


Hyvä että edelleen pidät huolta oikeanlaisesta lähdeviittaamisesta.

----------


## Kantokoski

Nämä ovat metrobyroon materiaaleista.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 9:22 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 9:18 ----------




> ja peruslinjavaihtoehdossa jalankulun ruuhkautuminen olisi tämänlainen:


Ihmetyttää muuten ettei asukasyhdistysaktiiviset kruunuhakalaiset ole vaatineet tuota Kluuvin/Kaisaniemen toista sisäänkäyntiä..
Heillehän voisi antaa vinkkivitosen..

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Nämä ovat metrobyroon materiaaleista.


Ja lähdeviite oli?

----------


## Kantokoski

Metrobyroon arkistomateriaali.

Mitä sinä lähteillä teet, kun on selvää että kyseessä on arkistomateriaali, eikä siten jotain (kaikille) saatavilla olevaa tavaraa.

Muutenkin voisit rajoitaa lähde-jankutustasi, sillä, asioita voi esittää myös tekemättä niistä gradun kaltaisia teoksia tai wikipedia-artikkeleja.

----------


## Tonxhu

> Muutenkin voisit rajoitaa lähde-jankutustasi, sillä, asioita voi esittää myös tekemättä niistä gradun kaltaisia teoksia tai wikipedia-artikkeleja.


Lähteiden ilmoittamista tarvitaan informaation luotettavuuden takaamiseksi. 
Jos lähteitä ei anneta, ei annettua informaatiota voi esimerkiksi Platonin perinteisen tiedon määritelmän mukaisesti pitää totena, eli tietona. (Olen tietoisesti erottanut toisistaan informaation ja tiedon käsitteet. Selvennyksenä: disinformaatio = väärä tieto, informaatio = tieto/väärä tieto, tieto = hyvin perusteltu *tosi* käsitys)

Ja vielä: Eikös Suomen lain mukaan kaikki julkiset asiakirjat ole kaikkien nähtävillä? Ovatko metrotoimikunnan asiakirjat sitten yksityisiä? Metrotoimikuntahan oli kuitenkin Helsingin kaupungin asettama toimikunta, jolloin ainakin minun päättelyn mukaan myös sen asiakirjojen pitäisi olla julkisia.

Lähdeviitteinä wikipedia: http://fi.wikipedia.org/wiki/Helsing...A4t.C3.B6kseen
ja Finlex: http://www.finlex.fi/fi/laki/ajantasa/1999/19990621

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Metrobyroon arkistomateriaali.
> 
> Mitä sinä lähteillä teet, kun on selvää että kyseessä on arkistomateriaali, eikä siten jotain (kaikille) saatavilla olevaa tavaraa.


Metrotoimiston arkistot ovat täysin julkisia. Ja vaikka eivät olisi, julkaisulla tai asiakirjalla, josta olet ne hakenut, on varmasti joka tapauksessa jokin nimi ja tai päiväys.

Ja jos se ei ole kaikille saatavilla olevaa tavaraa, miksi sitten sinulla on oikeus sitä täällä julkaista? Rikotko siis nyt asiakirjojen salassapitovaatimuksia?




> Muutenkin voisit rajoitaa lähde-jankutustasi, sillä, asioita voi esittää myös tekemättä niistä gradun kaltaisia teoksia tai wikipedia-artikkeleja.


Kumma, että puhut jankkauksesta, kun kysyn yksinkertaista asiaa, joka on täysin tiedossasi. Kun sinulla on lähde, sinulla on myös lähdeviite. Mikä on motiivisi pimittää lähdeviitettä?

----------


## Sami Koskinen

> Ja lähdeviite oli?


Jälleen huomataan, kuinka Kantikselta odotetaan ihan eri sääntöjen noudattamista - eihän jlf:llä ole koskaan lähdeviitteitä käytetty aiemmin. Raidetotuuden julistamisen yhteydessä voidaan todeta vaikkapa ettei Herttoniemen Alepassa voi käydä ilman autoa.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Jälleen huomataan, kuinka Kantikselta odotetaan ihan eri sääntöjen noudattamista - eihän jlf:llä ole koskaan lähdeviitteitä käytetty aiemmin.


Ai jos joku linkkaa tänne virallisen suunnitelman, kukaan ei edellytä, että kerrotaan mikä suunnitelma ja miltä vuodelta on kyseessä? Lähdeviitteen ei tarvitse tietenkään noudattaa mitään akateemista kirjoitustapaa. Lähdeviite yksinkertaisesti tarkoittaa, että kerrotaan mikä se lähde on. Kaikki jlf:llä ovat aina suunnitelmia ja selvityksiä esitellessään kertoneet yksiselitteisesti, mistä lähteestä ne ovat. Paitsi Kantokoski.

----------


## Nrg

> Ai jos joku linkkaa tänne virallisen suunnitelman, kukaan ei edellytä, että kerrotaan mikä suunnitelma ja miltä vuodelta on kyseessä? Lähdeviitteen ei tarvitse tietenkään noudattaa mitään akateemista kirjoitustapaa. Lähdeviite yksinkertaisesti tarkoittaa, että kerrotaan mikä se lähde on. Kaikki jlf:llä ovat aina suunnitelmia ja selvityksiä esitellessään kertoneet yksiselitteisesti, mistä lähteestä ne ovat. Paitsi Kantokoski.


Lisäksi, vaikka tarkkaa lähdeviittausta ei olisi esitetty, on yleensä aina ollut mahdollista kysyä ja siten tarkistaa toisen kirjoittajan argumentoinnin sekä tiedon lähteet. Mainittu erityistapaus ei lähes missään tilanteessa ole kysyttäessä pystynyt yksilöimään tietonsa lähdettä tai uskottvasti voinut selittää sen puutetta. Näin ollen luokittelen ko. tiedon itselleni vain huonosti perustelluksi mielipiteeksi, jos sellaiseksikaan. Asia-argumentoinnin pohjaksi Paint-piirtelyt eivät sellaisenaan kelpaa. Ainakaan minulle.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Näin ollen luokittelen ko. tiedon itselleni vain huonosti perustelluksi mielipiteeksi, jos sellaiseksikaan.


Paitsi että tässä tapauksessa nuo kuvat varmasti ovat oikeasti metrotoimiston vanhoista suunnitelmista. Mutta kun netistä ei löydy tiedostoa metrobyroon_arkistot.pdf, niin minusta on täysin oikeutettua kysyä, mikä metrotoimiston suunnitelma on kyseessä ja minä vuonna se on tehty. Kukaan ei jlf:llä koskaan ole tällaisiin kysymyksiin kieltäytynyt vastaamasta. Jopa siinä VRLeaksin vuodetussa strategiassa kuitenkin kannessa lukee, mikä se lähde on, vaikka luonnollisesti aineiston lähettänyt henkilö pysyykin salaisuutena. Ja siitä lähteestähän ja sen luotettavuudesta käytiinkin sitten runsaasti kriittistä keskustelua.

----------


## Nrg

> Paitsi että tässä tapauksessa nuo kuvat varmasti ovat oikeasti metrotoimiston vanhoista suunnitelmista. Mutta kun netistä ei löydy tiedostoa metrobyroon_arkistot.pdf, niin minusta on täysin oikeutettua kysyä, mikä metrotoimiston suunnitelma on kyseessä ja minä vuonna se on tehty. Kukaan ei jlf:llä koskaan ole tällaisiin kysymyksiin kieltäytynyt vastaamasta..


Eipä ole ei. Siksi koko toiminta vaikuttaakin niin kyseenalaiselta kaiken muun omituisen lisäksi.

Kyllä kuvat näyttävät autenttisilta ja osa niiden yhteydessä jaetusta "tiedostakin" on uskottavan kuuloista, mutta silti niiden arvo keskusteluun on varsin mitätön. Minun historiallinen silmäni kuville tai tiedolle kun on varsin huono mittari. Historiallinen arvo vesittyy, kun ajankohtaa ja lähdettä ei mainita. Joku jossain on nekin kuvat piirtänyt, kyllä, mutta olivatko vaihtoehdot edes lähellä toteutumista? Vai onko kyseessä toteutumistodennäköisyydeltään samanlaista töhertelyä kuin aikaisemmin mainitsemani Paintilla piirretyt kartat, jollaisen olen itsekin yhden kappaleen vitsinä tehnyt? Eikä keskusteluakaan oikein voi pohjata niihin kuviin, sillä niiden merkitys asialle on iso kysymysmerkki. Voi vain arvailla, ellei itse viitsi etsiä kuvia ja tietoa arkistojen kätköistä. Se ei kuitenkaan ole väitteen kuuntelijan tehtävä, vaan esittäjän.

Sen takia pidän niitä keskutelun kannalta niin mitättöminä. Niiden merkitys voi kuitenkin muuttua, mikäli niiden historiallinen arvo tai relevanssi vaikkapa nykypäivän suunnitteluun osoitetaan. Minä en sitä ainakaan kerkeä tekemään, joten toistaseksi ne jäävät vain jonkun tuntemattoman ideoiksi ja ajatuksiksi. Eikä käsittääkseni organisaatiota nimeltä 'metrobyroo' ole koskaan ollutkaan. Metrotoimisto toki kylläkin.

----------


## ultrix

Mielestäni noi Kantokosken skannaukset ovat niitä, joita käsiteltiin about Apollo-ohjelman aikoihin. Ks. "Metron sijainnista kiisteltiin pitkään"-klippi: http://yle.fi/elavaarkisto/artikkeli...ml#media=80617

----------


## brynkka

Asustelin varhaislapsuudessani 1970-luvulla muutamia vuosia Puotilassa. Metrokuume oli tuolloin puotilalaisten keskuudessa melkoinen ja yleisesti oli tiedossa, että metroasema rakennettaisiin Rantakartanon-, Puotilan-, Rusthollarin- ja Klaavuntien rajaaman korttelin keskelle entiselle pellolle, silloiselle joutomaalle. Nyttemmin alue on kunnostettu puistoksi, opaskartan mukaan nykyinen nimi olisi Puotilan leikkimäki, myös nimi Rusthollarin puisto on ollut joskus käytössä.

Eräässä pafletissa esiteltiin ensimmäisiä lähiöitä ja esitettiin niiden rakennusten sijoittelu maastoon sellaisessa kartassa, jonka avulla arkkitehdit ilmeisesti hahmottavat alueita, siis mustia laatikoita maastonmuotojen päällä. Katsellessani Puotilaa näin esitettynä hoksasin Klaavuntien kerrostalojen porrashuoneiden ovien olevan säännöllisesti joutomaalle/puistoon päin. Toisaalta Rantakartanontien taloissa ei ole vastaavaa ovien suuntaamista hahmotettavissa. 

Raition numerossa 2/2002 on kartoin esiteltynä itsenäisyyden ajan metrovisioita ja sivun 11 Metrotoimikunnan mietinnössä vuodelta 1963 on merkittynä Rusthollarintien asema. Siristelemällä voisi arvioida suunnitellun aseman paikaksi Puotilan ostoskeskuksen koillissivua tai ainakin ostikan ja (nykyisen) yläasteen välistä männikköä.

Puotilassa ensimmäiset talot ovat valmistuneet vuoden 1960 paikkeilla, jolloin kaavoittamisen on täytynyt tapahtua muutamia vuosia aiemmin. Olisiko kaavoittaja tai rakennusten suunnittelijat varautuneet metroaseman ilmestymiseen tuolle kortteleiden väliselle alueelle? Tässä on muistettava myös Vuosaaren kuuluminen tiukasti maalaiskuntaan kaavaa laadittaessa joskus 1950-luvulla, joten aseman yhteyteen olisi pitänyt jättää tilaa myös kääntösilmukalle ja muille pääteasemalla tarpeellisille rakenteille. Nykytilanteessa voisi edelleen hahmottaa, ainakin mielikuvituksen avulla, radan suunnitellun linjauksen Vuosaareen päin Juorumäen länsilaitaa sivuten. 

Oheisesta kartasta olen rajannut punaisella ensimmäisessä kappaleessa mainitun joutomaan ja tuhrinut harmaalla peittoon joitakin Puotilaan ilmestyneitä täydennysrakentamiskohteita, jotta lähiön alkuperäinen ilme olisi paremmin hahmotettavissa. Töhrimisen olen tehnyt muistini mukaan, joten virheitä saattaa lötyvä.



Tietääkö joku tarkemmin? Ylläoleva spekulaatio perustuu lapsuuteni puotilalaisen muistitietoon ja erään kadunvarren rakennusten yksityiskohtien tarkasteluun ja niistä vedettyihin johtopäätöksiin.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Tietääkö joku tarkemmin? Ylläoleva spekulaatio perustuu lapsuuteni puotilalaisen muistitietoon ja erään kadunvarren rakennusten yksityiskohtien tarkasteluun ja niistä vedettyihin johtopäätöksiin.


Itä-Helsingin metroa tai 1960-luvun alussa vielä pikaratikkaa suunniteltiin nimenomaan modernina raitiotienä. Kantakaupungin ulkopuolella eli Kulosaaresta lähtien se sijaitsi maanpinnalla. Sitä myös suunniteltiin vielä silloin oikein niin, että asemat tai pysäkit ovat asutuksen keskellä, kävelymatkan päässä. Myllypuron aemakaava on piirretty tämän periaatteen mukaan. Kun Puotila on kaavoitettu noin 10 vuotta aiemmin, sitä ei missään tapauksessa ole suunniteltu nykyiselle raskasmetrolle, vaan nimenomaan tuolloin suunniteltujen pikaratikoiden mukaan.

Tunnen Puotilan hyvin kun asun sen vieressä ja asuin jo 1960-luvun Puotinharjussa. En ole ajatellut Puotilan asemakaavaa tästä lähtökohdasta, mutta kun asian nyt esität, vaikuttaa aika luontevalta. Ostarin itäpuolella ja tuossa puistikossa talojen keskellä on tai oli luonteva ja tarpeeksi suuri tila ratikan radalle. Puistikossa on myös sopivasti kääntösilmukan tila sekä tilaa jatkaa rataa Puotilantielle ja kiertämään Juorumäentien ja Puotilantien välinen metsikkö, jossa on suuri korkeusero kääntösilmukan tasaukseen nähden.

Aikansa kaavoittajat ovat jo manan majoilla. Mutta 1950-luvun pikaratikkasuunnitelmista tai vanhoista alkuperäisistä asemakaavoista voisi löytyä vahvistusta.

Antero

----------


## Jonp

Helsingin paikkatietopalvelusta (ptp.hel.fi) löytyneestä alkuperäisestä kaavadokumentista voi nähdä, että asia on juuri noin kun tässä spekuloitiin.
Tässä kuva.



Ja täss suora linkki .PDF-tidostoon 
http://ptp.hel.fi/kaavat/4550.pdf

Jon-Petteri Vehmanen

----------


## Autoton espoolainen

Erittäin kiinnostavaa lukea tätä keskustelua, sillä perheemme (=fadzi+mudzi+zysteri+meidzi) budjasi 1962-65 Rusthollarinkujalla alakerrassa ihan siinä Vartiokylän Työväentaloa vastapäätä.
Mutta noilta vuosilta ei ole ainakaan minulle jäänyt mitään mielikuvaa keskusteluista mahdollisista metroprojekteista silloisten lähinurkkiemme kulmilla (ja eipähän edesmennyt isänikään muistanut mitään tällaisia Puotilan metrohankkeita noilta ajoilta, kun pari vuotta sitten hänen vielä eläessään tästä hieman jutusteltiin).
Vaan sen kyllä muistimme, kun siinä vastapäätä työväentalolla oli paha tulipalo aivan kerrostalo-asuntomme ikkunoiden edessä loppukesällä 1964, josta työväentalo kuitenkin pystyttiin kunnostamaan (vrt. http://seurantalot.fi/talot/puotinky...iemen_tyovaent).

----------


## brynkka

Kiitän tiedoista ja erityisesti linkistä. En ollut huomannut kaupungin paikkatietopalvelun tarjoavan alkuperäisten dokumenttien lataus- tai tarkastelumahdollisuutta ja kun palvelu, tai vähintään java, on yleensä jotenkin "tökkinyt", niin olen suosinut Paikkatietoikkunaa kotimaan kartoissa. Tattis.

Kaivelin tuolta paikkatietopalvelusta muutamien muiden vanhojen lähiöiden 1950-60-luvun kaavoja, enkä huomannut muualla vastaavaa tilavarausta raideyhteydelle. Puotinharjun kaavaan on piirretty Itäisen moottoritien ja Turunlinnantien välille sijoittuva ja siitä edelleen Puotilaan jatkuva liikennealue, mutta selkeästi tulkittavaa ratalinjausta lännenpänä ei ole esitetty. 

Esoteerisen maantieteen koulukunnan bloggaus Puotinharjun ostokeskuksesta kuvineen tuo nostalgisesti esiin kulmakunnan muutosta muutaman vuosikymmenen aikana. Kuvien avulla voi yrittää arvailla mahdollista pikaratikan rataa ostarin tienoilla. Jotenkin kiehtovalta tuntuisi ajatus noiden katosten liittymisestä seisakkeeseen, vaikka kaavassa Turunlinnantien ja Ostokeskuksen välinen alue onkin merkitty puistoksi.

----------


## Lexa99

Eilen etsin hieman tietoa Helsingin metron historiasta ja bongasin tältä sivulta maininnat Kontulan ja Puotilan kääntösilmukoista. Tietääkö kukaan näiden kohteiden tarkkoja paikkoja? Itselläni ei ole Kontulan kohteesta mitään tietoa, mutta Puotilan silmukasta on jonkinlainen aavistus. Voisiko joku siis kertoa lisää? Kiitokset etukäteen.  :Smile:

----------


## SamiK

Kontulan kääntöpaikka on ollut siinä aseman jälkeen: http://seisake.net/kuva.php?id=426 http://www.seisake.net/kuva.php?id=427 http://goo.gl/maps/7LeBF . Kulkutasot taitaa olla vieläkin tuolla. Ei silmukoita tietääkseni ole ollut missään..kun ohjaamot löytyy kummastakin päästä  :Wink:

----------


## Lexa99

Tarkoitan tätä R.Silfverbergin ensimmäisen viestin ja koko aiheen ensimmäisen viestin kohtaa: "8. Kontulaan varatttiin yhden kerrostaloyhtiön eteen paikka metron kääntösilmukalle. Toimii nykyisin parkkipaikkana."

----------


## AJO

Kummassakaan paikassa ei ollut kääntösilmukoita vaan aseman takana olevat kääntöraiteistot. Kontulan osalta kääntöraiteet ovat nykyisin osa Mellunmäen suunnan linjaraiteita. Paikan voi vielä havaita jäljellä olevasta kävelyritilästä raiteiden välissä.

Puotilassa kääntöraiteisto on niin ikään osa Vuosaareen menevää linjaraiteistoa. Myös siellä on raiteiden välissä kävelyritilä kääntöpaikassa ennen Puotilaa Itäkeskuksesta päin tullessa.

Tällainen käytäntö on normaali malli. Mikäli rataa jatketaan pääteasemalta eteen päin, on kääntöraiteisto valmiina jo osana uutta linjaraidetta. Näin tulee käymään esim. Mellunmäessä linjan jatkuessa Östersundomin suuntaan.

Kampin ollessa pääteasema ennen Ruoholahden käyttöönottoa, siellä oli sekä ns. lyhyt että pitkä kääntöraiteisto. Nykyisin ns. lyhyt kääntöraide on läpiajettava säilytysraide ja vain pitkää kääntöä voidaan käyttää junien kääntämiseen kuten tänään poikkeusliikenteessä. Kampissa voidaan toki käyttää vielä ns. laiturikääntöä, jolloin Rautatientorilta tultaessa ajetaan suoraan yhdysraiteen kautta Kampin raiteelle 1. Se ei kuitenkaan ole mahdollinen alle 5 minuutin vuorovälin liikenteessä. Viidellä minuutilla se toimii kahdella kuljettajalla, (kuten Ruoholahden radan rakennustöiden aikana tehtiin).

Kampin pitkää kääntöä voidaan tulevaisuudessa käyttää kaluston siirtoon Töölön metro-osuudelle tai osittain jopa linjaraiteina.

Ruoholahden nykyinen kääntöraiteisto jää Espoon suunnan linjaraiteiden väliin vararaiteistoksi alkuperäisistä suunnitelmista poiketen.

----------


## Lexa99

Tarkoitan edelleen tämän aiheen (Metron esihistoria) ensimmäisessä viestissä mainittua kohtaa 8, sekä tämän sivun ylimpiä viestejä ja niihin liittyvää kääntösilmukkaa, josta on maininta aikaisemmin tässä aiheessa.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 19:55 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 19:17 ----------




> Helsingin paikkatietopalvelusta (ptp.hel.fi) löytyneestä alkuperäisestä kaavadokumentista voi nähdä, että asia on juuri noin kun tässä spekuloitiin.
> Tässä kuva.
> 
> Liite 1995
> 
> Ja täss suora linkki .PDF-tidostoon 
> http://ptp.hel.fi/kaavat/4550.pdf
> 
> Jon-Petteri Vehmanen


Löysin nyt kuvan siitä Puotilan silmukan ja reitin linjauksesta. Eli onko Kontulassa ollut samanlainen ja jos on niin missä?

----------


## Vainma

> Eli onko Kontulassa ollut samanlainen ja jos on niin missä?


Aiemmin täällä on epäilty, että se olisi sijoitettu osittain nykyisten Kontulankujan kerrostalojen pysäköintialueen kohdalle.

----------


## Compact

> Löysin nyt kuvan siitä Puotilan silmukan ja reitin linjauksesta. Eli onko Kontulassa ollut samanlainen ja jos on niin missä?


Vuosi 1959, pikaraitiotiesuunnitelmia...

----------


## hana

Tänään kello 6-7 välillä tuli mielenkiintoista juttua yle puheella metron historiasta, mm. Unto Valtasen lahjusjupakasta.

----------


## Jolittn

> Kampin ollessa pääteasema ennen Ruoholahden käyttöönottoa, siellä oli sekä ns. lyhyt että pitkä kääntöraiteisto. Nykyisin ns. lyhyt kääntöraide on läpiajettava säilytysraide ja vain pitkää kääntöä voidaan käyttää junien kääntämiseen kuten tänään poikkeusliikenteessä. Kampissa voidaan toki käyttää vielä ns. laiturikääntöä, jolloin Rautatientorilta tultaessa ajetaan suoraan yhdysraiteen kautta Kampin raiteelle 1. Se ei kuitenkaan ole mahdollinen alle 5 minuutin vuorovälin liikenteessä. Viidellä minuutilla se toimii kahdella kuljettajalla, (kuten Ruoholahden radan rakennustöiden aikana tehtiin).


Nyt kun Kampin kääntöraiteisto on ollut taas aktiivikäytössä ja valaistuna niin Ruoholahdesta Kamppiin tultaessa näkyy kaksi itään johtavalle linjaraiteelle tulevaa raidetta (näistä Ruoholahdesta katsottuna ensimmäinen lienee ns. yhdysraide/pitkä kääntö ja toinen lyhyt kääntö?). Osaako joku kertoa tarkemmin, kumpaa näistä käytetään tällä hetkellä junien kääntämiseen? SRS:n nettisivuilta löytyvän raidekaavion perusteella näin ei edes pitäisi olla, sillä siinä vain yksi raide ylittää länteen menevän linjaraiteen. Ja onko siis niin että tuolta on jossain vaiheessa purettu vaihteita tai tehty jotain muita muutostöitä, joiden vuoksi lyhyen käännön käyttäminen ei enää olisi mahdollista muuhun kuin kaluston säilyttämiseen?

----------


## Markku K

> Nyt kun Kampin kääntöraiteisto on ollut taas aktiivikäytössä ja valaistuna niin Ruoholahdesta Kamppiin tultaessa näkyy kaksi itään johtavalle linjaraiteelle tulevaa raidetta (näistä Ruoholahdesta katsottuna ensimmäinen lienee ns. yhdysraide/pitkä kääntö ja toinen lyhyt kääntö?). Osaako joku kertoa tarkemmin, kumpaa näistä käytetään tällä hetkellä junien kääntämiseen? SRS:n nettisivuilta löytyvän raidekaavion perusteella näin ei edes pitäisi olla, sillä siinä vain yksi raide ylittää länteen menevän linjaraiteen. Ja onko siis niin että tuolta on jossain vaiheessa purettu vaihteita tai tehty jotain muita muutostöitä, joiden vuoksi lyhyen käännön käyttäminen ei enää olisi mahdollista muuhun kuin kaluston säilyttämiseen?


Et varmaankaan ole kahta _raidetta_ nähnyt?
Lyhyeltä kääntöraiteelta Kampin 1-laituriin tulevat kiskot nimittäin purettiin kun rata Ruoholahteen rakennettiin. Samalla Kampin länsipään ja kääntöraiteen ratageometriaa muutettiin. 
Jäljellä on vain tunnelinpätkä. Piirtelin SRS:n kuvaan raidejärjestelyt ennen Ruoholahden rakentamista.

Kohdassa 0:40 näkyy  takavasemmalta tuleva Kampin kääntöraiteen raide. Purettu raide ja tunneli on kallioseinän takana samansuuntaisesti.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e6xcBw_vZpM

----------


## Jolittn

> Et varmaankaan ole kahta _raidetta_ nähnyt?
> Lyhyeltä kääntöraiteelta Kampin 1-laituriin tulevat kiskot nimittäin purettiin kun rata Ruoholahteen rakennettiin. Samalla Kampin länsipään ja kääntöraiteen ratageometriaa muutettiin. 
> Jäljellä on vain tunnelinpätkä.


Olet oikeassa, olen nähnyt kaksi tunnelia, mutta jotenkin en osannut ajatellakaan, että toisesta puuttui kiskot. Mielenkiintoista sinänsä, että kääntäraidetta nähtiin tarpeelliseksi muokata näin kun se jäi käyttämättömäksi, mutta toisaalta ei ole ehkä ihme että 90-luvun alussa ei osattu ennustaa Länsimetrojupakan sivuvaikutuksia nykyiselle linjaosuudelle.  :Wink:  Näköjään junat kuitenkin pysähtyvät vanhan kääntöpaikan kohdalle sen jälkeen kun ne ovat lähteneet Kampin asemalta, tai tältä se ainakin metrovaunusra katsottuna vaikuttaa.  

Kiitos vastauksesta, tämä kääntöraiteen mysteeri on vaivannut itseäni koko sen ajan kuin lyhyt vuoroväli on ollut käytössä!

----------


## Rattivaunu

> tämä kääntöraiteen mysteeri on vaivannut itseäni koko sen ajan kuin lyhyt vuoroväli on ollut käytössä!


Hyvin samantyyppinen liikennöintikäytäntö (osa ruuhkajunista käännettiin jo Kampissa) oli todellisuutta jo vuonna 2002 eikä se millään tavoin liittynyt "Länsimetrojupakkaan". Vuosituhannen alun menettely kompastui siihen, kun metron kulkua hidastivat pahimmillaan kahdenkin työmaan aiheuttamat nopeusrajoitukset. Tilalle tulivat 4 + 4 min välein kulkevat kolmen vaunuparin junat (kaikkien junien liikennöidessä Ruoholahteen saakka) ja sitä käytäntöä sitten sovellettiin tämän vuoden kesään asti.

Miten sitten liikennöitiin ruuhka-aikoina ennen vuoden 2002 tiheän liikenteen kokeilua? Itse muistan Vuosaaren metrohaaran ensimmäisiltä vuosilta liikennöintimallin, jossa haaroilla ajettiin 6 min välein ja yhteisellä osuudella Itäkeskus - Ruoholahti 3 min välein. Junat olivat kahden vaunuparin mittaisia. Ruoholahti veti vielä 3 minuutin liikenteen, mutta 2,5 min vuorovälin katsottiin olevan jo niin tiheä, ettei ole mielekästä edes yrittää keskittää kääntöjä yhdelle asemalle. Liikenteen alkaessa Vuosaaren haaralla vuonna 1998 M200-sarjaa ei vielä ollut. Vuonna 2002 käyttöön tullut 2,5 + 2,5 min liikenne oli mahdollista aloittaa vasta, kun uutta kalustoa oli riittävästi käytettävissä.

----------


## Jolittn

> Hyvin samantyyppinen liikennöintikäytäntö (osa ruuhkajunista käännettiin jo Kampissa) oli todellisuutta jo vuonna 2002 eikä se millään tavoin liittynyt "Länsimetrojupakkaan".


Tämä on totta. Hieman populistisen ilmaisuni taustalla oli siis ajatus siitä, että kun lyhyempi kääntöraide poistettiin käytöstä ei varmaankaan pidetty todennäköisenä, että Kampissa enää käännettäisiin junia muuten kuin poikkeustapauksessa. Mitään merkitystä tällaisella pohdiskelulla ei tietenkään ole koska Kampin kääntöraide palvelee edelleen myös alkuperäistä tarkoitustaan.

----------


## Ketorin

Kukaan ei ole oikein selvästi sanonut, että olisiko lyhyt kääntö mahdollista edes palauttaa Kamppiin, vai onko Ruoholahden raide esimerkikiksi tiellä?

----------


## Matkalainen

> Kukaan ei ole oikein selvästi sanonut, että olisiko lyhyt kääntö mahdollista edes palauttaa Kamppiin, vai onko Ruoholahden raide esimerkikiksi tiellä?


Raidekaaviosta voisi päätellä Ruoholahteen menevän raiteen menevän entisen kääntöraiteen poikki.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Kukaan ei ole oikein selvästi sanonut, että olisiko lyhyt kääntö mahdollista edes palauttaa Kamppiin...


Paikan päällä pariinkiin kertaan käyneenä voin todeta, että vaihteiden, raiteiden ja Töölön suunnan eteläisen raiteen sillan sijainnit eivät todellisuudessa vastaa edellä ollutta kaaviokuvaa. Töölön raiteen silta sijaitsee todellisuudessa lähellä kahta läntisintä vaihdetta. Kääntöraiteen itäpään entisten vaihteiden alla on nyt Ruoholahden pohjoisen raiteen alamäki, eivätkä tasoerot mahdollista idempänä olevaa yhdysraidetta. Nykyinen silta on niin idässä kuin mahdollista korkeuserojen kannalta.

Mutta ei tällä asialla  siis kääntöraiteen ja Kampin laitureiden välisellä etäisyydellä  ole merkitystä vuorovälille. Suunnanvaihtopaikka on liikennöinnin kannalta sama asia kuin yksi pysäkki lisää. Pysäkkiä eivät vain käytä matkustajat. Kääntöpysäkin etäisyys vaikuttaa junien todelliseen kiertomatkaan ja -aikaan, ja lisää siten kalustotarvetta. Lisää kalustotarvetta siis siihen nähden, että juna kääntyisi paluusuuntaan aseman raiteella, jota myös matkustajat käyttävät.

Vuorovälin ja kääntöpaikkojen yhteys tulee siitä, miten lyhyt vuoroväli voidaan hoitaa yhdellä kääntöpaikalla. Sinänsä on lähes sama, onko se kääntöpaikka matkustajalaiturin vieressä vai ei. Aina käännössä tarvitaan aika sekä vaihteen käännölle (kahdesti), kulkutien turvaamiselle (kahdesti), junan tekniselle suunnanvaihdolle ja kulkusuunnan ohjaamon miehittämiselle. Ja junan paluusuuntaan lähdön jälkeen vielä se toinen vaihteenkääntö ja kulkutien turvaaminen. Tämä manööveri vie helposti enemmän aikaa kuin vain pysähtyminen asemalla ja jatko samaan suuntaan. Jos pysäkillä pysähtymisen sallima lyhin vuoroväli on lyhyempi kuin käännön tarvitsema aika, silloin on otettava avuksi liikenteen haaroittaminen, jolloin käytössä on kaksi kääntöpaikkaa. Tällöin kääntöön jää kahden vuorovälin aika.

Tulkoon nyt vielä todetuksi, että sellainen kääntöpaikka, jota edeltää raideristeys eli yhteydet molempien raiteiden välillä, toimii osittain nopeammin kuin yksi raide, jolle pariraide päättyy. Sillä joka toinen kerta junan sapuminen ja lähteminen voivat tapahtua samanaikaisesti. Siis silloin, kun saapuva ja lähtevä juna ajavat kumpikin suoraa raidetta. Mutta sitten seuraavalla kerralla junat joutuvatkin ajamaan ristiin, mihin menee yksinkertaista kääntöä enemmän aikaa. 2-raiteisen kääntöpaikan hyöty on siinä, että se mahdollistaa yksittäiselle kääntyvälle junalle pidemmän seisonta-ajan, eli kaksi vuoroväliä tulon ja lähdön välillä. Tämä voi olla tarpeen, jos junan tekninen kääntöaika on pitkä.

Antero

----------


## Ketorin

> Mutta ei tällä asialla  siis kääntöraiteen ja Kampin laitureiden välisellä etäisyydellä  ole merkitystä vuorovälille. Suunnanvaihtopaikka on liikennöinnin kannalta sama asia kuin yksi pysäkki lisää. Pysäkkiä eivät vain käytä matkustajat. Kääntöpysäkin etäisyys vaikuttaa junien todelliseen kiertomatkaan ja -aikaan, ja lisää siten kalustotarvetta. Lisää kalustotarvetta siis siihen nähden, että juna kääntyisi paluusuuntaan aseman raiteella, jota myös matkustajat käyttävät.
> 
> Antero


Tulin miettineeksi, että varmaan aika harvinainen ennemmin kuin yleinen järjestely, että kääntöraide olisi oma laiturinsa tai asemansa, jota käyttäisivät matkustajat. Tulee mieleen New York, jossa on monella asemalla haamulaitureita linjoista, jotka ovat ennen päättyneet siihen ja toki monilla monilaituriasemilla pysähtyy linja vieläkin. Lontoossa taas on muutamia tällaisia yhden aseman mittaisia tynkähaaroja linjoissa, osa tunnettuja haamuasemia liikenteen loputtua.

----------


## tlajunen

> 2-raiteisen kääntöpaikan hyöty on siinä, että se mahdollistaa yksittäiselle kääntyvälle junalle pidemmän seisonta-ajan, eli kaksi vuoroväliä tulon ja lähdön välillä.


Jo yhden vuorovälin mittainen seisonta-aika vaatii 2-raiteisen kääntöpaikan, sillä tällöin saapuva juna saapuu kääntöpaikalle täsmälleen samaan aikaan kuin edellinen lähtee. Yksi raide onnistuu vain silloin, kun seisonta-aika on vuoroväli vähennettynä kahden junan vaihteissa kuluva aika (miinus turvalaitetekniset viiveet).

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 13:48 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 13:46 ----------




> Tulin miettineeksi, että varmaan aika harvinainen ennemmin kuin yleinen järjestely, että kääntöraide olisi oma laiturinsa tai asemansa, jota käyttäisivät matkustajat.


No siis, tässä puhuttiin ilmeisesti "teknisesti" kääntöraiteesta, joka voi olla aseman laituriraide. Tällainen menettely on hyvinkin yleinen, kuten junien lähiliikenteessä kaikilla pääteasemilla, sekä Metrossakin osalla (en ole ihan varma, millä asemilla nykyään käydään "haamuasemalla" kääntymässä ja millä ei).

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> No siis, tässä puhuttiin ilmeisesti "teknisesti" kääntöraiteesta, joka voi olla aseman laituriraide. Tällainen menettely on hyvinkin yleinen, kuten junien lähiliikenteessä kaikilla pääteasemilla, sekä Metrossakin osalla (en ole ihan varma, millä asemilla nykyään käydään "haamuasemalla" kääntymässä ja millä ei).


Asiasta toiseen, mitä mieltä olette jos muutettaisiin Töölön "haamusasema" oikeaksi kaupallisen liikenteen asemaksi, varustettaisiin liukuportaalla joka nousisi Runeberginkadulle, niin että n joka kolmas metrojuna ajaisi "Etu-Töölöön"? Silloin voitaisii ajaa 6-vaunuisilla junilla joilla ei länsimetroon pääse, ja toimisi allkupaukkuna varsinaiselle Töölön metrolle.

t. Rainer

----------


## Antero Alku

> Asiasta toiseen, mitä mieltä olette jos muutettaisiin Töölön "haamusasema" oikeaksi kaupallisen liikenteen asemaksi, varustettaisiin liukuportaalla joka nousisi Runeberginkadulle, niin että n joka kolmas metrojuna ajaisi "Etu-Töölöön"? Silloin voitaisii ajaa 6-vaunuisilla junilla joilla ei länsimetroon pääse, ja toimisi allkupaukkuna varsinaiselle Töölön metrolle.


Tämä järjestely tarkoittaisi samaa kuin Leppäsuon metroaseman rakentaminen, hinta noin 50.000.000 . Ei ehkä ole ihan perusteltua suhteessa potentiaaliseen käyttäjämäärään. Aseman yläpuolella on kyllä paljon pysyviä asukkaita Hietaniemen hautausmaalla...

Mutta jos Helsinki saisi ehdollisen 50 miljoonan lahjoituksen, jonka ehtona on rahan käyttäminen uuden metroaseman tekemiseen, sitä ei kannattaisi käyttää siihen, mihin Töölön kääntöraide nyt päättyy (suunnilleen Hietaniemenkadun ja Mechelininkadun risteykseen). Vaan mieluummin porattaisiin tunnelia vähän pidemmälle, esimerkiksi Töölöntorin alle. Omalla rahalla tuskin kannattaa sitäkään tehdä, koska 50 M voi käyttää joukkoliikenteen hyväksi huomattavasti hyödyllisemmälläkin tavalla.

Antero

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Tämä järjestely tarkoittaisi samaa kuin Leppäsuon metroaseman rakentaminen, hinta noin 50.000.000 . Ei ehkä ole ihan perusteltua suhteessa potentiaaliseen käyttäjämäärään. Aseman yläpuolella on kyllä paljon pysyviä asukkaita Hietaniemen hautausmaalla...
> 
> Mutta jos Helsinki saisi ehdollisen 50 miljoonan lahjoituksen, jonka ehtona on rahan käyttäminen uuden metroaseman tekemiseen, sitä ei kannattaisi käyttää siihen, mihin Töölön kääntöraide nyt päättyy (suunnilleen Hietaniemenkadun ja Mechelininkadun risteykseen). Vaan mieluummin porattaisiin tunnelia vähän pidemmälle, esimerkiksi Töölöntorin alle. Omalla rahalla tuskin kannattaa sitäkään tehdä, koska 50 M voi käyttää joukkoliikenteen hyväksi huomattavasti hyödyllisemmälläkin tavalla.


Ai hautausmaalle? No joo, mä muistin väärin mihin se kääntöraide päättyy. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Minä vain

> Tämä järjestely tarkoittaisi samaa kuin Leppäsuon metroaseman rakentaminen, hinta noin 50.000.000 . Ei ehkä ole ihan perusteltua suhteessa potentiaaliseen käyttäjämäärään. Aseman yläpuolella on kyllä paljon pysyviä asukkaita Hietaniemen hautausmaalla...
> 
> Mutta jos Helsinki saisi ehdollisen 50 miljoonan lahjoituksen, jonka ehtona on rahan käyttäminen uuden metroaseman tekemiseen, sitä ei kannattaisi käyttää siihen, mihin Töölön kääntöraide nyt päättyy (suunnilleen Hietaniemenkadun ja Mechelininkadun risteykseen). Vaan mieluummin porattaisiin tunnelia vähän pidemmälle, esimerkiksi Töölöntorin alle. Omalla rahalla tuskin kannattaa sitäkään tehdä, koska 50 M voi käyttää joukkoliikenteen hyväksi huomattavasti hyödyllisemmälläkin tavalla.
> 
> Antero


Miten se metroasema voi maksaa niin paljon, jos siitä ei tehdä palatsia vaan tunnelia laajennetaan 6 m sivulle ja rakennetaan laituri ja ylös hissikuilu (portaat on jo)? Olen joskus nimittäin itsekin harmitellut sitä, ettei kääntöraiteelle ole rakennettu metroasemaa, kun esimerkiksi Marian sairaalasta on nyt 0.6 km lähimmälle keskustaan vievän raitiovaunun pysäkille ja Hietaniemenkadun ja Väinämöisenkadun kulmasta 0.5 km, ja sattumalta alla on jo valmiiksi raide. Tuolla alueella on myös runsaasti ulkopuolisia houkuttelevat Domus Gaudium ja Domus Academica.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Miten se metroasema voi maksaa niin paljon, jos siitä ei tehdä palatsia vaan tunnelia laajennetaan 6 m sivulle ja rakennetaan laituri ja ylös hissikuilu (portaat on jo)? Olen joskus nimittäin itsekin harmitellut sitä, ettei kääntöraiteelle ole rakennettu metroasemaa, kun esimerkiksi Marian sairaalasta on nyt 0.6 km lähimmälle keskustaan vievän raitiovaunun pysäkille ja Hietaniemenkadun ja Väinämöisenkadun kulmasta 0.5 km, ja sattumalta alla on jo valmiiksi raide. Tuolla alueella on myös runsaasti ulkopuolisia houkuttelevat Domus Gaudium ja Domus Academica.


Sitä mäkin ihmettelen. Tietysti kun katsoon länsimetron uusien asemien havainnekuvia niin  ymmärtää että maksaaa , mutta jos rakennettaisiin mallia Oslo tai Stokis ja niiden 20-60 luvun asemat niin kuvittelisin että voisi päästä halvemmalla. 

t. Rainer

----------


## MJG

> Miten se metroasema voi maksaa niin paljon, jos siitä ei tehdä palatsia vaan tunnelia laajennetaan 6 m sivulle ja rakennetaan laituri ja ylös hissikuilu (portaat on jo)? Olen joskus nimittäin itsekin harmitellut sitä, ettei kääntöraiteelle ole rakennettu metroasemaa, kun esimerkiksi Marian sairaalasta on nyt 0.6 km lähimmälle keskustaan vievän raitiovaunun pysäkille ja Hietaniemenkadun ja Väinämöisenkadun kulmasta 0.5 km, ja sattumalta alla on jo valmiiksi raide. Tuolla alueella on myös runsaasti ulkopuolisia houkuttelevat Domus Gaudium ja Domus Academica.


Voisiko se olla esimerkiksi niin, että metroasema on "hieman" jotain muutakin kuin laituri, rappuset ja hissikuilu?

----------


## Minä vain

> Voisiko se olla esimerkiksi niin, että metroasema on "hieman" jotain muutakin kuin laituri, rappuset ja hissikuilu?


Helsingissä näin, mutta kaupungeissa, joista puuttuu raitiovaunuverkko, rakennetaan syrjemmäs metroasemia, joista puuttuu rullaportaat kokonaan ja laituri on vain tyyliin 5 m leveä palvellen molemmat raiteet samalla kertaa. Tarvitaan myös tyyliin valaistus-, ilmanvaihto- ja sprinklerijärjestelmät, mutta en jaksa uskoa että ne nostaa hinnan 250 omakotitalon tasolle.

----------


## AJO

> Kukaan ei ole oikein selvästi sanonut, että olisiko lyhyt kääntö mahdollista edes palauttaa Kamppiin, vai onko Ruoholahden raide esimerkikiksi tiellä?


Kyllä se olisi ainoinaan säilytetty, mikäli se olisi ollut mahdollista mutta kun ei ollut.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Sitä mäkin ihmettelen. Tietysti kun katsoon länsimetron uusien asemien havainnekuvia niin  ymmärtää että maksaaa , mutta jos rakennettaisiin mallia Oslo tai Stokis ja niiden 20-60 luvun asemat niin kuvittelisin että voisi päästä halvemmalla.


Metroasemia ei enää rakenneta kuin 50100 vuotta sitten. Vaatimustaso on toinen, ja se maksaa.

Se, että kalliossa on yhden raiteen mentävä reikä ja reiän pohjalla on yksinkertainen raide, joka toimii suunnilleen kaluston seisottamiseksi, ei oikeastaan merkitse yhtään mitään maanalaisen aseman rakentamisen kannalta. Louhittu reikä on muutama prosentti siitä tilasta, joka asemaa ja sen kulkuyhteyksiä varten on louhittava ja rakennettava irtomaakerroksiin. Eikä louhittava tila ylipäätään ole se, mikä asemassa maksaa, vaan louhittuun tilaan rakennettava talo, joka ulottuu maanpinnalle näkyväksi pieneltä osaltaan.

Espoon metroasemista löytyy kustannuserittelyitä. Mutta yksinkertainen laskutoimitus, projektin hinta jaettuna asemien määrällä, antaa viitteen siitä, mitä metroasema Suomessa maksaa. Ja rakentamispaikka on Mechelininkadulla haastavampi kuin Espoossa missään.

Antero

----------


## mv

Kääntöraiteen päässä oleva ilmanvaihtokuilu näkyy katukuvassa tässä.

Ja maanalaisessa asemakaavassa tunnelin tarkka sijainti täällä.

----------


## hmikko

> Metroasemia ei enää rakenneta kuin 50100 vuotta sitten. Vaatimustaso on toinen, ja se maksaa.


Oslossa on muuten käsittääkseni aika uusia tai ainakin uusittuja pinta-asemia, jotka näyttävät varsin simppeleiltä ja kustannustehokkailta. Suunnilleen kuten Leinelän uusi asema, mutta puolet koosta.

Länsimetron myöhästymisrytinässä on tullut muutamaankin kertaan mieleen, että mitä jos olisi tehty Itämetron mallinen minimienergiaversio pinnalle Länsiväylän viereen. Siinä olisi tietysti samat kaupunkirakenteelliset ongelmat kuin idässä, eli iso väylän+radan estevaikutus ja asemien mahdollisesti huono sijainti, mutta sen olis voinut saada varsin edullisesti ja pistää loput rahat raitioteihin (Jokeri, tiederatikka, Helsingin puolella Lauttasaari).

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Oslossa on muuten käsittääkseni aika uusia tai ainakin uusittuja pinta-asemia, jotka näyttävät varsin simppeleiltä ja kustannustehokkailta. Suunnilleen kuten Leinelän uusi asema, mutta puolet koosta.


Antamasi määrittely tuo ainakin minulle mieleen *Storon*​ aseman (käyttöön vuonna 2003).

----------


## sub

> Länsimetron myöhästymisrytinässä on tullut muutamaankin kertaan mieleen, että mitä jos olisi tehty Itämetron mallinen minimienergiaversio pinnalle Länsiväylän viereen. Siinä olisi tietysti samat kaupunkirakenteelliset ongelmat kuin idässä, eli iso väylän+radan estevaikutus ja asemien mahdollisesti huono sijainti, mutta sen olis voinut saada varsin edullisesti ja pistää loput rahat raitioteihin (Jokeri, tiederatikka, Helsingin puolella Lauttasaari).


Loogisestihan tuonkaan yhtälön metropuolessa ei ole mitään järkeä.

----------


## Jolittn

En nyt osaa sanoa, miksi nämä kääntöraidejutut mietityttävät itseäni näin kovasti, mutta kysynpä silti:  :Laughing: 

Mitenköhän raidejärjestelyt ovat menneet Itäkeskuksessa ennen Mellunmäen/Vuosaaren ratojen rakentamista? Ilmeisesti alue oli osittain kattamaton jossakin vaiheessa 80-luvulla (tai näin ainakin olen Raitio-lehdestä ymmärtänyt), ja ilmeisesti jonkinlaisia muutostöitä Itiksen itäpuolella tehtiin ennen Kontulan/Mellunmäen radan avaamista, sillä Raitio-lehden vanhoista numeroista luin joskus selostuksen siitä, miten junia käännettiin remontin ajan syöttöraiteen kautta.

----------


## Nem

> En nyt osaa sanoa, miksi nämä kääntöraidejutut mietityttävät itseäni näin kovasti, mutta kysynpä silti: 
> 
> Mitenköhän raidejärjestelyt ovat menneet Itäkeskuksessa ennen Mellunmäen/Vuosaaren ratojen rakentamista? Ilmeisesti alue oli osittain kattamaton jossakin vaiheessa 80-luvulla


Olen saattanut nähdä väärinkin  metron ikkunasta mutta mun mielestä itiksestä Vuosaareen päin on jonkun sortin kääntö.

----------


## MaZo

> En nyt osaa sanoa, miksi nämä kääntöraidejutut mietityttävät itseäni näin kovasti, mutta kysynpä silti: 
> 
> Mitenköhän raidejärjestelyt ovat menneet Itäkeskuksessa ennen Mellunmäen/Vuosaaren ratojen rakentamista? Ilmeisesti alue oli osittain kattamaton jossakin vaiheessa 80-luvulla (tai näin ainakin olen Raitio-lehdestä ymmärtänyt), ja ilmeisesti jonkinlaisia muutostöitä Itiksen itäpuolella tehtiin ennen Kontulan/Mellunmäen radan avaamista, sillä Raitio-lehden vanhoista numeroista luin joskus selostuksen siitä, miten junia käännettiin remontin ajan syöttöraiteen kautta.


Tästä blogista löytyy kuva, jossa näkyy kääntöraide. Kuvan alareunassa raiteet haarautunevat aseman nykyisiksi kolmeksi raiteeksi. Tämä alue on Vuosaaren haaran rakentamisen jälkeen muuttunut huomattavasti myös sen lisäksi, että se on katettu.

Helsinki ilmakuvina tarjoaa kurkistuksen vuoden 1988 tilanteeseen, jossa Itäkeskus on jo rakennettu. Raidejärjestely näyttää olevan aika sama kuin yllä mainitun blogin kuvassa, mutta kääntöraiteesta on tullut linjaraide.




> Olen saattanut nähdä väärinkin  metron ikkunasta mutta mun mielestä itiksestä Vuosaareen päin on jonkun sortin kääntö.


Kävelytaso löytyy kyllä Vuosaaren haaran alkupäästä. Tarvittaessa junia voi siis siinä kääntää, mutta en tiedä, että niin olisi ikinä tehty.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Olen saattanut nähdä väärinkin  metron ikkunasta mutta mun mielestä itiksestä Vuosaareen päin on jonkun sortin kääntö.


SRS:n sivuilla on tällainen raidekaavio. Sen mukaan varsinaisia kääntöraiteita ei Itäkeskuksen aseman itäpuolella ole, vaikka junien kääntäminen IK:n ja Puotilan välisellä osuudella varmasti onnistuukin.

Eritasoratkaisu tehtiin Vuosaaren haaraa varten 1990-luvun jälkipuoliskolla. Sitä ennen raiteet menivät selvästi eri tavoin kuin nykyään. Foorumilla on varmasti useita, jotka osaavat kertoa näistä muutoksista tarkemmin.

----------


## Nem

> Tästä blogista löytyy kuva, jossa näkyy kääntöraide. Kuvan alareunassa raiteet haarautunevat aseman nykyisiksi kolmeksi raiteeksi. Tämä alue on Vuosaaren haaran rakentamisen jälkeen muuttunut huomattavasti myös sen lisäksi, että se on katettu.


Onko tuo siis mellunmäkeen päin menevät raiteet?

----------


## MaZo

> Onko tuo siis mellunmäkeen päin menevät raiteet?


Uskoakseni rataa on vain jatkettu kuvassa näkyvän kääntöraiteen päästä Mellunmäen suuntaan. Eli silloin kyseessä olisi samat raiteet, joista on myöhemmin menty myös Mellunmäkeen päin.
Hieman epäilen, onko kääntöraiteen rataprofiili ollut suoraa sellainen, että sitä jatkamalla on päästy Turunlinnantien ali. Kääntöraide näyttää olevan suurin piirtein tasamaalla ja Turunlinnantie on kuitenkin kovin lähellä. Ehkä perspektiivi vain hämää, koska kääntöraide on kuitenkin tehty kaarteeksi, johon ei ole mitään muuta järkevää perustetta kuin varautuminen tulevaan radan jatkamiseen.

----------


## Jolittn

> Onko tuo siis mellunmäkeen päin menevät raiteet?


En tiedä, palveliko vanha kääntöraide suoraan linjaraiteena, mutta viimeistään 90-luvulla ainakin Itäkeskuksesta Myllypuroon vievää raidetta on pitänyt muuttaa, kun se on rakennettu alittamaan Vuosaaren haaran molemmat raiteet. Tämä Itiksen ykköslaiturilta Myllypuroon vievä raide näkyy ilmeisesti tässä Proacon Oy:n Facebook-sivuilta löytyvässä kuvassa:

https://scontent.fqlf1-1.fna.fbcdn.n...60&oe=59263650

Mielenkiintoista, että nykytilaan verrattuna Itiksen itäpuolella olevat raiteistot ovat tosiaan olleet noin vaatimattomat vielä 80-luvun lopulta. Toisaalta eipä niille juuri käyttöäkään olisi ollut ennen, kuin rata haaroitettiin Mellunmäkeen ja Vuosaareen...

----------


## MaZo

> Onko tuo siis mellunmäkeen päin menevät raiteet?





> Uskoakseni rataa on vain jatkettu kuvassa näkyvän kääntöraiteen päästä Mellunmäen suuntaan. Eli silloin kyseessä olisi samat raiteet, joista on myöhemmin menty myös Mellunmäkeen päin.
> Hieman epäilen, onko kääntöraiteen rataprofiili ollut suoraa sellainen, että sitä jatkamalla on päästy Turunlinnantien ali. Kääntöraide näyttää olevan suurin piirtein tasamaalla ja Turunlinnantie on kuitenkin kovin lähellä. Ehkä perspektiivi vain hämää, koska kääntöraide on kuitenkin tehty kaarteeksi, johon ei ole mitään muuta järkevää perustetta kuin varautuminen tulevaan radan jatkamiseen.


Nyt kun katsoin ilmakuvaa ja blogin kuvaa uudestaan huomasin, että vain toinen kääntöraiteen raiteista on jatkettu linjaraiteeksi. Itäkeskuksen 1-raiteelta lähtee ilmakuvassa oma raide, joka kaartaa kääntöraiteen oikealta puolelta Mellunmäkeen päin. Kääntöraiteen oikeanpuoleinen raide jää siis Mellunmäkeen menevien raiteiden väliin.
Kuten jo todettu, tämä raidejärjestely on mennyt täysin uusiksi Vuosaaren haaran rakentamisen jälkeen. Tosin Mellunmäestä tuleva raide taitaa olla edelleen liki samalla paikalla.

----------


## Rattivaunu

On tietenkin hyvä muistaa, että metroliikenteestä osa kääntyi jo Itäkeskuksessa takaisin lännen eli keskustan suuntaan aina Vuosaaren haaran käyttöönottoon saakka. Asianmukainen kääntömahdollisuus on siis ollut tarpeen vielä vuosia Kontulan / Mellunmäen haaran olemassaolon aikana.

Muistikuvani on sellainen, että arkisin ruuhka-aikaan (vuoroväli 5 min koko metron osuudella) sekä viikonloppuina liikennöitäessä 10 min välein kaikki junat ajoivat Kontulan haaralle saakka. Arkena keskipäivällä ja lauantaina päivällä rungolla (Ruoholahti / Kamppi - Itäkeskus) ajettiin 5 min välein ja Kontulan suuntaan oli 10 minuutin liikenne. Vuorovälit muuttuivat (erityisesti arkena) vuonna 1996, samoin kolmen vaunuparin junat poistuivat normaalista ajosta muutamaksi vuodeksi. Mellunmäen ruuhkatarjonta väheni aika lailla tässä järjestelyssä. Elokuun lopulla 1998 Vuosaaren haara valmistui ja karkeasti ottaen periaate oli se, että aiemmin Itäkeskuksessa kääntyneet junat jatkoivat nyt Vuosaareen. Uutena asiana tuli sitten se, että pyhäpäivinäkin runko-osuudella oli 5 minuutin liikenne. Aluksi pyhäliikennettä ajetiin yhden vaunuparin junilla, mutta se käytäntö ei pitkään siltä erää jatkunut.

SRS:n metrohistoriasivulla kerrotaan myös mielenkiintoisia asioita metron liikennöinnistä eri aikoina.

----------


## Jolittn

Täällä foorumilla on ollut useampaankin kertaan eri yhteyksissä juttua Kampin kääntöraiteesta ja siihen Ruoholahden metroradan myötä tehdyistä muutoksista. Törmäsin hiljattain Youtubessa kahteen videoon, jotka on digitoitu ilmeisesti metron kuljettajakoulutuksessa 80-/90-lukujen taitteessa käytetystä vhs-kasetista. Näistä jälkimmäisessä näkyy varsin havainnollisesti lähes koko Kampin kääntöraide siinä asussa, jossa se oli ennen Ruoholahden radan rakentamista.

Tässä siis linkki ohjaamosta kuvattuun kohtaan, jossa lähdetään ajamaan Kampin asemalta kohti kääntöraidetta. Toinen juna tulee vastaan käytyään (ymmärtääkseni) ns. lyhyellä käännöllä. Kyseinen videopätkä valottaa hyvin myös kaaviokuvaa, jonka lainaan ylempää tästä ketjusta:




> Et varmaankaan ole kahta _raidetta_ nähnyt?
> Lyhyeltä kääntöraiteelta Kampin 1-laituriin tulevat kiskot nimittäin purettiin kun rata Ruoholahteen rakennettiin. Samalla Kampin länsipään ja kääntöraiteen ratageometriaa muutettiin. 
> Jäljellä on vain tunnelinpätkä. Piirtelin SRS:n kuvaan raidejärjestelyt ennen Ruoholahden rakentamista.
> 
> Kohdassa 0:40 näkyy  takavasemmalta tuleva Kampin kääntöraiteen raide. Purettu raide ja tunneli on kallioseinän takana samansuuntaisesti.
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e6xcBw_vZpM
> 
> Liite 2623


Kyseiset videot ovat muutenkin ehkä monelle mielenkiintoista katsottavaa, joten linkkaan ne alle:

Metron kuljettajakoulutus 1/2
Metron kuljettajakoulutus 2/2

----------

